# Anyone have any experience with the Gravity G29 SS?



## mkownacki (Apr 8, 2011)

Was looking at this bike for $350 doesn't seem too bad, what do you guys think? I'm cross-shopping this and the Dawes BullsEye 29er.

I'm open to other suggestions as well.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Redline Monocog from your LBS. Or GT Peace.


----------



## mkownacki (Apr 8, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

*On the way!*

We'll find out soon enough -- I just placed an order for a 21" orange. This is my first bike purchase since about 1990 (when I was 15 years old). I still ride that Raleigh Hybrid (Eclipse CX) but it was definitely time for something new. Clearly I'm a noob, so I won't be able to give you any qualified comparisons, but I'll try to take several pics and post my experiences.

I decided on the g29 over the Dawes for a few of reasons: 

I'll be using the bike for mostly paved surfaces, with maybe some light offroad. I don't need the strength or flexibility of steel. I'd rather have the lightness of aluminum. (I'll weigh the fully built bike for comparisons)

I have a huge hard-on for disc brakes (well, maybe not -huge-, but... you know...). I know that they're very entry level models, but I don't care. I admit that it's more about cosmetics & the cool factor than the performance.

They had it in that bright-ass orange in my size. I was going to be stuck with black if I got the Deadeye, which isn't really my thing.

There aren't any other reports of the SS G29er here yet. I'm hoping to be able to be one of the first to try it out.

I'll post more in a few days when it arrives.

:thumbsup:


----------



## magwa101 (Aug 6, 2011)

*17.5" - Orange - on the way*

Yep, it's got the specs I wanted.

Converting to urban warrior.

Will change out front chainring for 46 tooth for better gearing.

Swap out tires for some urban slick fatties (like schwalbe or equiv).

Pumped.

Price is right.

PS The difference I see on disc brake quality is that the cheap ones just have one pad pinch in, this means the disc "bends" a bit during stopping and inevitably squeals a bit. I also have Avid BB7s and both pads pinch in equally.


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

Got my new G29 today!

Disclaimer: This was my first bike in a very, very long time so I can't really compare it to anything else on the market. 

The box was delivered today (Thursday) after ordering it on the previous Saturday. Not bad. The packaging was still in good condition, and the bike shows no damage from shipping. 

Setup went pretty smooth. I did have to fiddle for a while with the brakes to get them to stop dragging on the discs. This was my first experience with discs, and the supplied instructions helped me get them dialed in. Also, the chain was set very tight. There was no give at all. Zero. I messed with the axle adjuster thingies for a bit, but couldn't figure out how to get them to work. I just took 'em off and reset the wheel a little bit forward. 

Speaking of the adjusters (sorry, can't remember the proper name of those things), I'm not sure if this is normal, but the adjustment bolts were set at an angle. I'll post a picture once I get to 5 posts. 

My first ride went great! This is my first 29er and my first single speed since I had a BMX bike as a child, so I had no idea what to expect. I really, really enjoyed it. The ride was smooth and quiet. It tracked straight and stopped quickly (only a little bit of noise from the brakes). It was geared lower than I expected it would be -- climbing most hills shouldn't be too much of a problem. I could see changing the rear sprocket if you were keep it on pavement most of the time. 

I went with the largest frame, the 21" model in BRIGHT orange. I'm 6' 4" with a 24" inseam and it fits me PERFECT. Really, spot on. 

Complaints? Well, the grips are a bit small for my man-hands. That's about it. Granted, I only have 2 miles on the bike so far! 

If you have any specific questions, post 'em here and I'll answer the best I can.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Grats on the bike! I really love orange and I bet it rides awesome.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats on the new bike. I have been thinking about one of these for my entry into SS. I already have one of the Gravity front suspension bikes and really enjoy it.


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

"Chaintugs". That what those things are called. I knew I'd remember eventually.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Any idea what your 21" weighs?


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

Not yet. I'll try to get out there with the ol' bathroom scale today. UPS stated the shipping weight as 30lbs, but I have a feeling that's a pretty rough number.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

That is the same shipping weight as my Gravity 29Point1, which on my bathroom scale is less than 30 lbs, and that's ready to ride.


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

Got out for about an hour ride today. Rode on pavement for a while to make sure that everything was safe and ready to go. Nothing rattled, nothing fell off. 

I found some really, really cool areas to ride less than a mile from my house. I had no idea that they existed, as it's the opposite way that I usually travel. Double-track trails through meadows, abandoned gravel pits, creepy lost old cemetery... interesting stuff. 

I'd post a picture, but I still need more posts under my belt.

Anyway. The bike performed awesomely! I was worried that the aluminum frame would be punishing, and that wasn't the case at all. It was stiff, but very tolerable. I'm new to 29ers -- these things are like billy goats! It rolled over everything. The gears were great for trail riding and climbing. I never wished I could change to a different sprocket. The brakes performed flawlessly and noise-free. The tires were great, too. No issues. 

I'm a very happy guy!


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

smithe68 said:


> Any idea what your 21" weighs?


According to the bathroom scale, it just about exactly 30 lbs.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mean Dr. Lily said:


> According to the bathroom scale, it just about exactly 30 lbs.


Thanks, seems heavy when my suspended, geared version didn't weigh that much. Going to have to re-weighwhen I get home from work.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well with water bottle/cage, bag on back with spare tube/tools and cages on the pedals, it weighed in at around 34lbs on my crappy bathroom scale, so maybe that 30 lbs is spot on? Steel fork vs suspension fork, plus the gears and the pound or 2 of extra stuff on the bike?


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

Mean Dr. Lily said:


> I'm 6' 4" with a 24" inseam and it fits me PERFECT. Really, spot on.


What are you? A DC comics cartoon?

Just kidding, I know it's a typo. Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

He's Mr. Incredible duh


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

LOL. I'd look like Hank Hill's dad with a 24" inseam. Let's make that 34". 

Tonight was the firs time that I wish I had a lower gear. But instead of whining, I just stood up and pedaled like a man and got up the hill. :thumbsup:


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Wrong - BB7s only have one moving pad; the other is stationary. They work the same..bending the rotor slightly to contact the inboard pad.


----------



## magwa101 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll look more closely, with glasses on this time .


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

Just checking in (and possibly trying to pad my post count so I can finally get some pictures up here). 

Still loving the bike. Been out about 6 times in the last week for short rides, and the bike has performed very, very well. No problems -- nothing has loosened up, nothing is broken, and nothing is making any funny sounds. 

I was thinking about how I dig the tires. Not too noisy or floaty on the pavement, but seem to have good bite in the dirt. I haven't been doing any crazy riding, but on my causal stuff they've held up well. 

Yeah, the bike came in at a hair under 30 lbs. on the bathroom scale. Keep in mind that it's the 21" frame, so it's going to weigh a bit more. For grins and giggles I weighed my other bikes too -- my 1990 Raleigh Eclipse CX (Hybrid) came in at about 35 lbs. My wife's 10 year-old Wal-Mart special with front shocks came in at a staggering 42 lbs! No wonder that thing was so hard to keep moving.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I am still thinking about getting one of these when I get back from my business trip next weekend. I really like the fit and ride of my other Gravity bike, so I imagine it would be a safe bet that this model would be a good fit as well.


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey, look at that. I finally have 10 posts. Picture time!

In the wild: 









Hanging in the garage. Remind me to tell you about my free homemade, portable bike stand:









Chaintugs. Should I be worried about the angle, or is this normal?


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking good! I am guessing you carry everything on your back? What does the other side look like?


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

What do I need to carry? I added a water bottle cage, so I just go out with a single bottle and my phone in my pocket. I don't go too far that I can't walk back home. 

I have been thinking about adding a small seat post bag for a multi-tool. 

Oh, and one of those sweet-ass flask holders from Surly is on my Xmas list.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Until I looked again I didn't see the bottle cage and I was thinking tools, spare tube etc. Going to have search for the flask deal, don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Took the plunge, ordered an orange 21"this morning.


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

Awesome! Let me know what you think.

Here' the flask & holder: Surly Bike Flask & Spaceman Cage | Cool Material


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks cool! Cro-mo or aluminum?


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

Aluminum with cro-mo fork.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

I will and that flask is awesome, I should order one and throw some irish whiskey in it, then throw my Trek coffee cup that fits in a bottle cage in the other for a nice cold weather drink!


----------



## apache101786 (Sep 21, 2011)

Im either gonna buy this or the dead eye. im jus curious if the frame would hold up to moderate offroading.


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't compare the two, but the G29 seems to be very solid. I'm guessing that you'd have to take some pretty dramatic drops to do any real damage. *shrug* I'm 250 lbs, and I've been pretty hard on it. So far everything has held up well, but I haven't done any downhill stuff on it yet -- just trail riding.

That said, it's an entry-level rigid hard-tail. It'll break eventually. I'd assume that it's just as strong as the Deadeye, but the DE is probably a little less punishing. Then again, the DE's frame is pretty thick/stout, so I can't imagine that it flexes too much. 

I went with the Gravity because it was aluminum (couple of pounds lighter), has disc brakes (not sure if they're any better), has a quick-release seat post, and it came in orange. 

I think you'd be happy with either bike.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

For what it is worth, I have the geared Gravity 29Point1. It has the same geometry and, I suspect, same build quality. It has held up to more than just light trails, I have bombed down some pretty intense, rocky hills and other crap with no issues. Friday I will have my SS and will compare them as best I can plus take it out on it's maiden ride.


----------



## apache101786 (Sep 21, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the info guys. Ill prolly be getting mine in a week or so then.


----------



## apache101786 (Sep 21, 2011)

ok so i decided to check out gravity's website and noticed that the g29 isnt on the site? and they have no phone number in their contact info, only an email link and ive tried to email them a few times and it keeps saying the link is invalid. whats the dealio?? im not comfortable with buying a bike from a company that has no customer service.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Did you go to bikesdirect? That's where you need to go. Here is the link, they have the bikes in stock, Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point1 29er Mountain Bikes


----------



## apache101786 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah thats where i originally found the bike. i jus went to gravitys site to see warranty info and ask questions about the bike, but i was gonna buy from bikesdirect. i just sent an email to bikes direct with the questions tho.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Gravity isn't really a bicycle company like you normally think of (like Trek), its just a name that the fellow who owns Bikesdirect.com, Bikeisland.com, and Cycle Spectrum bicycle shops uses for what amounts to his house-brand bikes. Motobecane, Windsor, and Dawes are others he owns. These are no different that Performance's house brand, Access or REI's house brand, Novara. It is however a bit deceptive that he has separate web sites for each of these brands and is really done (all in my opinion of course!) to give the consumer the feeling that they are buying a bike from a "brick and mortar" bicycle company like Trek etc. Nothing wrong with these bikes, this one in particular looks like a killer deal!


----------



## apache101786 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok thanks for the clarification.


----------



## mattbeechan (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tire spacing*

I was eyeballing the G29 as a commuter. I want to use something a little fatter like Schwable Big Apple 2.35. Is there enough clearance from what you can see? That would seal the deal on this bike for me.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

mattbeechan said:


> I was eyeballing the G29 as a commuter. I want to use something a little fatter like Schwable Big Apple 2.35. Is there enough clearance from what you can see? That would seal the deal on this bike for me.


I will look tomorrow when I get home from my business trip, bike should be delivered tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

mattbeechan said:


> I was eyeballing the G29 as a commuter. I want to use something a little fatter like Schwable Big Apple 2.35. Is there enough clearance from what you can see? That would seal the deal on this bike for me.


AWESOME... glad I came across this... I was also just wondering about how wide of tires this could fit... I need a cheap snow bike :thumbsup:

I would also very, very much appreciate it if you could measure the fork and the seat stay area between the tires... pleeeeaaasseee?????

Thanks.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Fork: approx 3 3/8" 
Seat stay: 3"+, rear wheel was already mounted, too lazy to take it off.
Chain stay: approx 3", once again, don't want to unbolt the wheel


Just an added note, my seat post is short, almost too short. The one on my 29Point1 is about 4" longer, just an excuse to get a carbon fiber seat post, already replaced the handle bar with a little wider carbon fiber one.


----------



## magwa101 (Aug 6, 2011)

TiGeo said:


> Wrong - BB7s only have one moving pad; the other is stationary. They work the same..bending the rotor slightly to contact the inboard pad.


Checked. They do move independently.


----------



## magwa101 (Aug 6, 2011)

Got it! Love it! Changed rear cog to 13 so now its a great commuter. Soon upgrading to schwables. Something big fat and puncture proof. 

Rear chain tugs blow. Anyone have replacement tug recommendations?


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

smithe68 said:


> Fork: approx 3 3/8"
> Seat stay: 3"+, rear wheel was already mounted, too lazy to take it off.
> Chain stay: approx 3", once again, don't want to unbolt the wheel


Thanks so much!


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

duggus said:


> Thanks so much!


Glad I could help. Maiden voyage this afternoon after drill.


----------



## npberry (Sep 28, 2011)

Mean Dr. Lily said:


> I went with the Gravity because it was aluminum (couple of pounds lighter), has disc brakes (not sure if they're any better), has a quick-release seat post, and it came in orange.


Any update on how or what you like/dislike about the bike. I would like to purchase one as a commuter in the winter and a trail rider in the summer.

Thanks for your posts,

NPB


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey, NPB. Sure, I can give an update. 

I've been on a few rides now. Nothing terribly gnarly, since I'm still a noob. I mostly ride on 4-wheeler or horse riding trails around here... no big drops, no huge obstacles. Lots of rough terrain, varying soil conditions, roots, etc. 

The bike has been performing VERY well. Not a single thing has gone wrong yet -- nothing broken, nothing failed, nothing loosened up. 

The bike is certainly stiff. I've learned to loosen up my grip a lot. Yesterday I was rolling over a trail with tons of golf ball and baseball sized rocks and was getting a beatin', until I remembered to relax a bit. 

Riding position is good. I find the saddle to be -very- comfortable. Bars are nicely positioned. Grips are workable, but nothing to write home about. Pedals are metal and... um... toothy. Seem fine to me. Tires aren't too knobby for pavement, and have been working great in the dirt. I dig in a bit in sand, but I'm 250 lbs so I can't really blame the bike for that. It's geared perfectly for trail riding (for me), but is under-geared for riding briskly on the street.For commuting duty I'd put on a different rear cog. 

Complaints? Sure. A few. 

- The brakes aren't great. I'm glad I don't use the bike for downhill.
- Speaking of brakes, one rotor is already a bit warped. 
- Having a little trouble getting the seat-post to stop sliding down (again, I'm 250 lbs so it takes a beating). 
- At 30 pounds, it's no featherweight. 

That's it. 

I'm very happy with my purchase, and would do it again.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Ordered a 21" in white last Sunday, got it on Tuesday. Set up is a breeze, the brakes come adjusted by an idiot, but, super easy to dial in. Took today off of work so I could take it for a spin at my local trail.... Wow, I love it! Did about 16 miles of rooty semi-technical trail and the bike was a dream. If you come from a suspension background, it will take some getting used to having a fork with no give. The brakes are entry level but do a fine job. The gearing is perfect for my trail system. For $350 you can't go wrong. It's a great intro to rigid SS bikes. I figure I'll do some upgrades to it and plan on building another SS next summer.

Upgrades in the works, new stem, carbon flat bars, niner carbon fork in Kermit green, for sure I gotta get the surly flask cage, lime green spacers. It seems that the SS is the hipster fixie bike of the mtb community!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ARCHAIC said:


> It seems that the SS is the hipster fixie bike of the mtb community!


Don't insult those of us that ride Fixed MTB in the dirt. rft:

 http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/post-your-fixed-gear-mtb-591040.html


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have been on a couple rides, my assessment is a little off because I have a stress fracture in my right foot. The bike handles everything I have thrown at it, steep downhills, single track, technical and rocky trails, no issues with braking. I really have to get used to riding with no suspension though, a couple of times I am lucky I didn't bite my tongue off! Near the end of my second ride I had loosened my death grip up and things smoothed out some. For me, I would seriously consider adding suspension. I did add some carbon fiber bars to the bike, heard some popping sounds from them, they are coming off so I can make a good inspection of them before I ride again, besides my foot needs healing up anyways.

It will be a couple weeks before I can really ride again, on the tail end of my foot healing.


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

Can't wait I think I'm getting ready to order a 17.5 in white! Just waiting to here from bikesdirect if they think that size would be good for me (I'm 5'9") I have not had a SS, or a 29er before but have been itching for one.

I almost was going to build a flatbar SS road bike until I found the Gravity 29er SS. 
I live in Florida so we do not have much in the way of Mountain biking around here, so this will see more urban riding than trails, but we do have some single track and I like to camp so it'll be nice to have a bike that will be more versatile to ride than building the SS road setup, plus I'm not really all that hipster anyways lol.

As far as setup it sounds like it's pretty straightforward? I am comfortable with basic bike maintenance, but do not have my bike specific tool kit, hoping I won't need it to assemble this.

Also did any of you come across the wheels needing to be trued? It mentions it on their website so I was not sure, I'm hoping they won't as the $350 is about $50 more than my budget I had planned on spending.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Danraley41, I have put together 3 Gravity bikes in the past couple months, 2 geared and 1 SS and putting them together was quite simple with basic tools. The SS was the 3rd one I did and simpler for many reasons, less cables, no shifters or anything to adjust besides the brakes. None of them needed the wheels to be trued.


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks that what I was thinking, 3 huh? Must like them! I was just on the bikesdirect site looking and thinking to myself if I like this one that I could see one of their SS road bikes being added to my stable in a few months possibly.

I have had serious $2500 plus all carbon bikes in the past when I rode tons of miles and put a lot of time in on them, but anymore I just get to go out and play for fun and I have zero issues owning a bargain brand bike as long as the quality is good, I don't care what the sitckers say, in fact I'd rather have as plain low profile looking bike as possible and the stickers will prob be coming off anyways.

What I want now is simple and reliable, that's what draws me to the SS's, I live by less is better now and find myself much more happy.....But if I did win the lottery some day I could see a Spot Rocker SS being my ride lol


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah 3, geared and SS for me, the other geared for my 16 year old son. I am very happy with my BD experience and would go to them again for a mt bike.

Stickers aren't going to be easy to remove, assuming they are stickers, they are under the clear.


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I just ordered it, bikesdirect did not get back to me on the size, but I could not let this deal go by and was afraid if I waited much longer they'd sell out of them at that price. I'm pretty sure it would be the 17.5 anyways I like my MTB's to be a bit smaller vs larger feeling underneath me and I think the 19 would def be big feeling to me. Can't wait for it to get here, going to sell my Electra cruiser to help offset buying this one, I like my cruiser, but have wanted a SS 29er for awhile just did not want to spend what most of them go for.


----------



## burn (Jun 6, 2011)

For bigger grips, try the ODI Rogues. They are thicker than most and nice and sticky once broken in...


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

So stoked, mine should be here tomorrow according to UPS. Will post some pics once I get it built.


----------



## mr.smith.pdx (Nov 13, 2009)

magwa101 said:


> Checked. They do move independently.


No. BB7s DO NOT move independently. The gap closes on the inboard side of the break because the rotor is flexing towards it.

Look where the cable is attached. There is no linkage between the inboard pad and the moving parts.


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

magwa101 said:


> Got it! Love it! Changed rear cog to 13 so now its a great commuter. Soon upgrading to schwables. Something big fat and puncture proof.
> 
> Rear chain tugs blow. Anyone have replacement tug recommendations?


I agree, other than the issue I put a post up on with getting a faulty front tire and crappy tube the only other issue I have is the chain tugs looks suspect. My LBS thought the same thing, he liked everything else about the bike and was impressed (I could not believe it) but with the way they are bent it looks they were not designed for the bike's setup and it's gonna mean we will all need to carry a 10mm open ended wrench in our kit to change a rear flat where as if it was straight and not bent could just use a 10mm socket type wrench on a multi tool.

I'm trying to find a mutitool that has both a 10mm and 15mm open ended built into it and also 4mm, 5mm and 6mm hex wrenches, would be sweet to have it in one tool. Much easier to fit into my Camelbak LoBo and keep from banging around. Otherwise I'm going to try to find lightweight and thin open ended wrenches in those sizes. Any suggestions?


----------



## whitshadw8 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just got this bike yesterday. After I assembled the bike I found that steering tube that goes into the headset was loose. It was jiggling within the tube. Is this normal?

Usually at the top of the steering tube there is a hex key hole that i can use to tighten but there was just a flat plate. I'm kinda clueless.

Sorry for bumping this thread up with a noob question. I'm new


----------



## Mean Dr. Lily (Sep 9, 2011)

There's a cap on the top of the steering tube that pops right off. There's a hex key hole under it.


----------



## whitshadw8 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mean Dr. Lily said:


> There's a cap on the top of the steering tube that pops right off. There's a hex key hole under it.


Ohh I didn't even notice the cover until you mentioned it. Guess it blended in really well under my fatigued eyes lol. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Any updates from any of the folks in this thread who bought one? Does the sizing run about right?


----------



## danraley41 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm 5'9" with an inseam of around 31"-32" and have the 17.5, at first it felt a little big, but after about 5 minutes on it the size felt right. I am going to cut the handlebars down a little though, they are a little wide feeling for me. 

All in all for $349 shipped to my door I really like it and it does exactly what I need it to do. I may and I stress may down the road put an inexpensive suspension fork on it and I tried some different grips, but went back to the WTB's it came with for now. 

The only other things I can say negative about it is the seat post seems to slip some, I like my saddle up high when I'm not riding anything technical stuff and it seems to slip down some after riding for a bit. I may also put some different pedals on it, was at first planning on just staying with platforms, but then was thinking about putting some eggbeaters on it, but now I'm back to maybe just putting some nicer platforms on it.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm 5'10", and also have an inseam of around 31-32" -- do you have plenty of stand-over room?


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone else who bought one have any feedback?


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

6'2" 32-33 inch inseam, got a 21 inch and it's a ton of fun. Just ordered a new fork for it!!
Buy one, u will like it


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Archaic! Curious, what fork did you order?


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

ARCHAIC said:


> Carbon niner in Kermit green


Cool looking fork!


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Carbon niner in Kermit green


----------



## gillbrak (Aug 10, 2010)

*which niner fork did you get?*

The Tapered Carbon Fork retails for $429.00.

The 1 1/8" Carbon Fork retails for $410.00


----------



## Sarasota (Jan 2, 2007)

Bouncing b/w the Gravity G29 and the Nashbar. 

I'm 6'3" 225lb so durability is a concern. Thanks in advance for the feedback - going 29er.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

I decided to hold off on SS for now, but ended up buying a Gravity 29.3 geared bike -- which seems to have essentially the same frame -- and I've been very pleased with the quality and feel of the frame (I'm around 250 lbs.).


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

can anyone report the weight of the medium and smalls? i know the front fork would have to go. immediately


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone know how big of a tire you can run front and back?

Edit: Just saw measurements in this thread, hoping a 2.5" tire will fit.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just ordered a 21" in black off of bikeisland.com, BD site that sells parts, frames, and scratch and dent bikes. Got it for $300 instead of $350 with some paint chips and scuffs. Brand new though, just beat up from UPS.

Anyway, should be here on Monday. Will probably completely disassemble and go through it, especially the hubs and truing the wheels. Anybody want to see any specific data?

I asked BD how big a tire I could run, they didn't recommend anything over 2.3. I've got a 2.5" Dissent that I'm gonna try though.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got it in the mail today over lunch. Didn't have time to do much but did assemble and weigh it. In stock trim, the 21" weighted 28.3 lbs (according to my cheap luggage scale). First impression, nice bike but very shodily put together. Front hub is tight and needs to be adjusted. Chain was waaaay to tight, brakes are way off, wheels are true but tension is horrible, etc. etc. Got a bit of work to do tonight. Its gonna be raining all night anyway, won't mind putting some garage time in.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, the G29 front end is a little stupid. Advertised as a 69.8 degree head tube so I thought it'd have a real stable front end. Well that would be all well and good if the fork wasn't weird. I need to do some more measuring but I think it only has a 30-35 mm rake. So slack tube, short rake, lots of trail. Also my damn foot rubs the front tire if conditions are right, on the 21" frame. Granted I wear a size 51 shoe but never had problems with other 29ers. I've got a Kona P2 fork that I'm gonna stick on it and see how it feels.

Been too wet to ride dirt for the past couple weeks but hopefully this weekend will be dry. (knocks on wood).


----------



## mrbucket (Apr 25, 2010)

Im looking at these so my gf can have my windsor 29er. Anyone have updates or pics to share? thanks!


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I just swapped a Kona P2 fork on mine and really like it now. Steers better and 45mm offset gets rid of my interference problem. I'll try to post some pics tonight. I've got two rides in, and holding up well so far. I swapped a 22t surly cog on it to break me into SS'ing as easily as possible. I still have to walk long climbs but making progress. I'm loving the SS even if it's kickin my arse!


----------



## oaker (Oct 15, 2009)

Just assembled mine, im no expert but sure seems like a pretty good setup for the money, just ditch the half assed rear tensioning system and throw on a tugnut and youre good to go, i think in gonna like it, especially after i put on a nice set of front shox!:thumbsup:


----------



## JDfromBR (Mar 5, 2012)

I am seriously considering picking up one of these SS Gravity 29's or the Windsor 29.1.. I don't really have the money for a Trek Marlin at the moment, but I'm not even sure I want a suspension on the front. Any updates from the Gravity 29 SS riders out there?

Is the gloss black paint job ugly?


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

JDfromBR said:


> I am seriously considering picking up one of these SS Gravity 29's or the Windsor 29.1.. I don't really have the money for a Trek Marlin at the moment, but I'm not even sure I want a suspension on the front. Any updates from the Gravity 29 SS riders out there?
> 
> Is the gloss black paint job ugly?


It's a fine platform for a first SS. Gloss black, orange, white.....who cares? It's a bike


----------



## mattbeechan (Sep 17, 2006)

So I got the Gravity G29 in 19" about a month and a half ago. I use it as my daily commuter in Portland. It has been an amazing bike. I put some fat Schwable big apple tires on and outfitted it with planet bike fenders. Because the bike has no fender mounts, I had to repurpose a couple reflector mounts to attach them to the fork, and bend the rear mount 90 degrees and put it on the dropout tensioning bolt. I changed the 18T rear cog to a 16T, although i want to go to a 15T or 14T depending on what i can push up the local hills. The bike has some weaknesses (brakes are not great, rear hub isn't butter smooth) but for $349 its AMAZING!

I give it two thumbs up. Cant go wrong for the price.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

That's a tough looking commuter!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm surprised more people aren't posting pictures of these bikes. I really like the orange colorway


----------



## HebrewDan (Mar 13, 2012)

Been eying this bike for a while..... You guys are just making me want one even more!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

I really wanted the orange -- I have a charcoal bike and a white bike already. But orange in size 17 is back ordered until July. So, I went ahead and ordered the Nashbar 29er (which is gold). It's back ordered until late May, but at least that's a couple of months earlier.


----------



## bigcrash (Dec 26, 2011)

The bike looks good i might get it do you know if there are other colors.


----------



## bigcrash (Dec 26, 2011)

Never mind I looked it is in black white and orange


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

i was looking at the orange...but i think they (and the white) are sold out....or were. maybe they restocked. instead, i opted for the new Cannondale Trail ss...


----------



## bigcrash (Dec 26, 2011)

does anyone know the best place to get one


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

bigcrash said:


> does anyone know the best place to get one


@ the Gravity store:

Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point3 29er Mountain Bikes


----------



## bigcrash (Dec 26, 2011)

thank you that helps so much i 'll tell you what i tkink when i get it. I don't know when though.


----------



## mazey (Jul 7, 2010)

Sasquatch,

Have you tried to fit that 2.5" Dissent tire yet? Thanks.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, realized I never posted that. 2.5 don't fit. Max is about a 2.3, maybe a skinny 2.4 but thats a big maybe.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

How're you liking the bike Sasquatch?


My name is Sasquatch too 

I may get one of these as a gift for my brother..he keeps borrowing my singlespeed haha


----------



## ace7196 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Some dimension...*

So looking to upgrade this badboy (and just ordered it).

1) Max tire size it seems is 2.3". Sound about right?

2) Avid BB7s seem like the way to go. Could I get larger calipers? What's stopping me from getting some 180mm+?

3) Do the Redline 3/8" tugnuts fit? What size is the axle (3/8" or 14mm seem to be the choices).

4) Anyone that spent time actually tuning the bike, are the brakes that bad? I've never ridden disc, so not sure what to expect, but either a) the internet doesn't know how to fix poorly adjusted brakes, or b) they really are terrible.

Thanks all. Ordered mine Sunday, UPS says it will be delivered by tomorrow (Friday), so that's some quick shipping!

Bonus! Anyone try a fork or other component upgrade on this guy? If so, what?


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

1. Yes
2. You probably don't need anything more than a 180 on the front. I'm huge and the 160's have been working fine. Not great but acceptable. Although I don't have many long downhills here in KC. Stick with the 160's and see how you like em, upgrade front if needed.
3. I had to mod the redline tugs to fit. Spacing didn't work with the front hole, using rear hole the front was too long and hit frame. I cut em in half and they work great. You need 3/8. 
4. Brakes are acceptable. They stop. Not the greatest power, but again they stop.

I put a Kona P2 fork on mine. Stock fork is pretty short and has a shorter offset. Was causing foot/tire intereference for me (note that I wear a size 51 shoe). Front end was a little twitchier than I like. Kona fork is taller with more offset, worked better for me.


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

*on its way*

My fiance spilled the beans that she ordered me a 17.5" white one from BD for my birthday and an apple green Brooks B17. Super excited, my first SS. One question though, anyone know what the stock rims will hold up like for a 260lb rider?


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

atomicmanatee said:


> My fiance spilled the beans that she ordered me a 17.5" white one from BD for my birthday and an apple green Brooks B17. Super excited, my first SS. One question though, anyone know what the stock rims will hold up like for a 260lb rider?


They will if you constantly keep and eye on them and keep them tensioned properly. I'm 330 and have to tension/true the rear wheel about every 5 rides. Front is holding up better.


----------



## ace7196 (Aug 30, 2012)

The weight of the 17.5" complete bike is 27 lbs on the nose, fyi.

Also, does anyone know the size of the adjustment screws that would go through the threaded holes to hold the rear wheel axle back? I figured I'd go and buy some M3 and M4 screws and hope for the best, but if anyone knows, that'd be cool. The retention things suck, and I would like to use the screws more than anything else.

EDIT:
In case anyone is wondering/cares, the adjustment bolts are M5, and the tension bolts (that came bent as hell) are M6. Going to see if I can rig up some new tensions somehow. Otherwise I may just get those redlines...


----------



## baldiesrt (Sep 7, 2012)

i dont want to hijack the thread or cause any conflicts, but was wondering how this compares to the nashbar 29er? Why did you guys choose this over the nashbar one?

Thanks


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

baldiesrt said:


> i dont want to hijack the thread or cause any conflicts, but was wondering how this compares to the nashbar 29er? Why did you guys choose this over the nashbar one?


When I was looking it was a really close call between the two. I ended up getting the Nashbar 29er, but mostly because they were out of the color I wanted in the Gravity at that time. Also, I already have a geared Gravity 29point3 (that I really like), which has basically the same frame -- so I decided it would be good to have a little variety in frames.

Small differences, but here's what I liked better about each:

Nashbar: Like 32t crank (but not so much looks of it), Tektro IO brakes perhaps slightly better than Novella on Gravity, different from my geared Gravity bike (variety is the spice of life!).

Gravity: Like looks of crank (but 33t might mean I would need to change rear cog), like dual water bottle mounts, WTB SpeedV saddle is actually very comfy for me.

Mostly comes down to splitting hairs. Hope this helps!


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

pulled the trigger on this bike. Got it in white. Hopefully will get it next week and I can post pics once its received.


----------



## jersievers (Sep 16, 2012)

*Have one and few rides into review...*

Got this bike to "Play with." I have not done any singlespeed MTB and thought this would be a good place to start without dumping more $ into a race ready rig.

Thing is heavy and stiff. Out of the box was 28.5 with pedals. Took on a ride with my crank brothers pedals.

Saddle and Seatpost:
Saddle was short and forward, like a comfort saddle and the seat post was way to short. Don't know why they would put a short 300mm seatpost with a compact frame, silly. So toss that out, saddle might go on a commuter bike.

Tires and Wheels:
They are bolt on wheels with schrader valves? What the why? The rims are ok, but not the newer version from WTB, they don't have the internal lip for tubeless...so they are too worthless. WTB rims look great, but rest of wheel build it tank like. Bolt on hubs are really annoying too. 15mm wrench is required for rides. The tires are very heavy, 750gm each. I was riding some gravel and tacky trail, all they did was suck up more dirt and make more heavy. They would be decent for dry loose terrain.

Stem and Handlebar:
The handle bar and stem, look great, but I couldn't believe how much they weigh. They are thick straight alu, very very stiff. Replaced with some other stuff I had laying around, put on ergon bar ends/grips.

Chain Tensioner:
They use a round washer around the axle and a plate to the back of frame to set the chain tension. The frame and plate are at different angles and bind on each other, more bad bad design. Luckly they threaded from the front with standard 5 machine thread, removed the tensioners and installed a long bolt. Much lighter.

So,

Tire: heavy
Fork: heavy and unnecessarily stiff
Tension adjustment: fixed
Wheels: heavy, awkward with bolts and Schrader.
Saddle: for a kids bike
Seatpost: too short to use
Handle bar and stem: heavy! and super stiff

So riding now, with other old wheels (presta with quick releases) from wife's salsa, some regular (not oversized) bars, WTB nano tires, crankbrothers pedals, selle italia road saddle, old carbon post I had laying around 400mm.

Now is weights just under 26 which I feel is still portly. Same as my Specialized hardtail with Reba fork. What is the point of SS rigid if it doesn't save some weight? Don't answer that.

Now, I did all this with just stuff lying around, most people don't have this option to upgrade right away.

I found with out these upgrades the bike was no fun to ride. Slow sluggish in corners and over harsh. With upgrades it is great fun, but I wish the fork had a little more compliance. I have ridden an steel cross bike for years, I can see a tapered fork design with some rake would be a better way to go, like...niner, monocog flight, surly or salsa forks. This fork is basically a large BMX fork.

Assuming I still am having fun with SS this fall...

I plan do upgrade this bike with thompson post, ritchey stem/bar...also look for 170mm cranks. This next year I was going to get another set (wife has first set) of crest or arch 29er wheels from Stans for my specialized, will probably us on this too if I race. It will likely bring the weight down in the 23.5 lbs range...then look for a new frame and fork.

Looking back, good experiment, but this isn't a good value in a SS bike, it is worth exactly what you pay for. Lots of normal corners were cut, looks great, but doesn't pan out. I wish I would have looked at a surly karate monkey or redline monocog flight...or considering all the parts I actually had lying around, just got a frame Origin8 Steel SS is $240.

EDIT: Now that I have posted enough to add photos...


















And not to ever stop fiddling, I swapped crank for a 170mm 2 piece with 32, so running 32/18. 170mm feels much better for me riding flats.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

jersievers said:


> it is worth exactly what you pay for.


Um, how did you not know this going into it?


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

*Got Mines*

Got the Bike in about 2 weeks ago; put about 50 miles on it. Already swapped the riser bar on my 17.5" to a set of flat EA30s. Wheels have stayed true so far (260 lbs) and i actually really like the tires on it, but i'll probably throw a 2.35 tire on it.


----------



## jersievers (Sep 16, 2012)

atomicmanatee said:


> Got the Bike in about 2 weeks ago; put about 50 miles on it. Already swapped the riser bar on my 17.5" to a set of flat EA30s. Wheels have stayed true so far (260 lbs) and i actually really like the tires on it, but i'll probably throw a 2.35 tire on it.


There is plenty of room for larger tires on front. The rear is tighter, but has more room in frame for tire the father back in the dropouts the wheel sets. Mine are right in middle now, there isn't much with a 2.2, but slide back the shaping around chain stays are more open and could easily get a 2.35 on there.

The bike is much more lively with different bigger tires.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

got it today










pretty simple to put together although getting the front brake attached was something i've never done before so that was the most time consuming part.

A big upgrade from the 2008 Trek 820. Took it out for a little bit today and loved every minute. Grinning from ear to ear and cant wait to tear up some trails this weekend.

It might not be the highest quality bike but I spent about 10 min on it and instantly loved riding it. To me, the gearing is perfect on it.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks good, glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## jersievers (Sep 16, 2012)

Weighed fork, if anyone cares...1350gm/3.04lbs. Headset is pressed into headtube with non-sealed bearings. Never seen an integrated pressed headset. I need to do a better job buying cheap bikes. Pretty sure if the headset really goes bad, the frame is history. Was planning on this being my snow and gravel winter bike, will need to pay attention to headset.

That said, took out again last night, stupid big smile was just as wide as first SS MTB ride a few weeks ago.

I am the king of cheap bike stuff, but man I need to pay more attention, I am out of practice. 

This bike is still a good bike for the $, my expectations were/are a little high. I need champaign and no budget.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

My opinion will have to wait till next week. UPS says my 19" orange G29 will be here Thursday  Excited though. I sold my Giant Talon to buy this and upgrade my rigid 26er.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

Rode 2 different trails this weekend. Pretty fun and nice not to have to worry about shifting. Had to walk some of the hills....one of them I tried and came to a complete stand still and almost fell over on my side.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

jersievers said:


> Weighed fork, if anyone cares...1350gm/3.04lbs. Headset is pressed into headtube with non-sealed bearings. Never seen an integrated pressed headset. I need to do a better job buying cheap bikes. Pretty sure if the headset really goes bad, the frame is history.


It's a standard ZS44 headset. You should be able to find a (nicer) replacement quite easily.


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

I am going to buy one of these.

What size should I get? I am 5'11" with 33" inseam.


Thanks
TMANIAC


----------



## mazey (Jul 7, 2010)

T
If the effective top tube measurement matters to you the measurements on there website are wrong. The large is about 22.5-23 inches & the XL is about 23.5-24 inches. The stand over measurements listed on the website are pretty close. I bought a large a few weeks ago & sent it back (on them) because the effective top tube was way shorter than advertised. I exchanged for an XL.


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks mazey,

You must be a tall guy?

If the standover is close. I will likely go 19"... 21" bike has about 32.6" standover which is a little to close to the cajones.

T


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

TManiac said:


> I am going to buy one of these.
> 
> What size should I get? I am 5'11" with 33" inseam.
> 
> ...


Im 5'9" with an inseam of 31 and I got the 17". Works great for me. Felt I was a little in between the 15 and 17 but opted for the bigger frame.


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Pulled the trigger on a 19" in black. Tried ordering orange, but the girl on the phone said sold out. I think the black looks better, but generic, the orange is something different, but a bit extreme, so I was cool either way.

Didn't want white because my hybrid is white (Giant Escape 1 2011 Canadian version)

Will review on arrival.

TMANIAC


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

sounds good. Cool. Didn't take too long to get mine. I ordered on a Thursday and got it the following Tuesday.


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

jersievers said:


> Chain Tensioner:
> They use a round washer around the axle and a plate to the back of frame to set the chain tension. The frame and plate are at different angles and bind on each other, more bad bad design. Luckly they threaded from the front with standard 5 machine thread, removed the tensioners and installed a long bolt. Much lighter.


The tensioners are definitely hot garbage. Thanks for the heads up on the threaded holes in the front, i hadn't noticed, gonna go swap that out tonight.

Also I've got a Voodoo Zombie Fork on the way, should be on the bike this weekend, will post pics/impressions shortly thereafter.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Big Brown Truck O Happiness dropped this off a short while ago...

I did have to adjust spoke tension/true but it is ready to roll now.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

looks good. Havent regretted it one bit getting it but I've only been on 3 rides so far.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

Just have to add a +1 vote for this bike.
I bought one of these bikes back in March, 19" frame, black color, and it has been great.

I've ridden it daily to/from work in a downtown environment, and I've used it for trail/XC terrain on the weekends throughout the summer, and have had no mechanical difficulties at all.

Gripes:
- I "bedded" in the brakes, but they were obnoxiously loud with the stock pads. 
- The paint has been very easy to scratch off the frame. 
- Chain tensioners are garbage


Positives:
- The gearing (33x18) has been absolutely great, even for some good size hills out here in Colorado.
- The brakes have been good enough to handle decent downhill runs, worked fine in mud / rain conditions
- Extremely easy maintenance
- Lots of compliments on the look of the bike!

Upgrades:
- switched to 14t rear for better commuting gear
- replaced the stock brake pads with organic pads that are much quieter
- Added a front / rear light set since I often ride in the evening downtown.
- replaced chain tensioners with the Redline ones noted earlier in this thread


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

camekanix said:


> Big Brown Truck O Happiness dropped this off a short while ago...
> 
> I did have to adjust spoke tension/true but it is ready to roll now.


whoah, you're freeriding your living room?


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Ah yes, freedom. I also wrench on my bikes & clean my guns in the living room


----------



## durtman (Sep 6, 2007)

Howdy, I recently purchased a 17.5". I'm 5'10 with a 31" inseam and the bike fits me well. The front wheel needs to be trued, but isn't so bad that it isn't ride-able. The biggest problem I have with it is toe overlap while turning. My feet are constantly rubbing the front tire especially on the slow hairpin turns and whatnot on the trails I ride. 

I see some of you have replaced the fork to remedy the problem and I suppose I'll take this route as well. Any recommendations on nice affordable replacement?


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kona Project 2 Rigid Fork 100056818 at CambriaBike.com

The Kona P2 29er fork is what I run on mine and it works fine. I had toe/tire interference problems too, Kona fork fixed it. If you buy something else, I would make sure its in the 465mm axle to crown measurement range.


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

durtman said:


> Howdy, I recently purchased a 17.5". I'm 5'10 with a 31" inseam and the bike fits me well. The front wheel needs to be trued, but isn't so bad that it isn't ride-able. The biggest problem I have with it is toe overlap while turning. My feet are constantly rubbing the front tire especially on the slow hairpin turns and whatnot on the trails I ride.
> 
> I see some of you have replaced the fork to remedy the problem and I suppose I'll take this route as well. Any recommendations on nice affordable replacement?


Voodoo Cycles Zombie Rigid Fork > Components > Forks > Rigid Forks | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

just put that on mine. really dig it, it's a little taller than stock though.


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

durtman said:


> Howdy, I recently purchased a 17.5". I'm 5'10 with a 31" inseam and the bike fits me well. The front wheel needs to be trued, but isn't so bad that it isn't ride-able. The biggest problem I have with it is toe overlap while turning. My feet are constantly rubbing the front tire especially on the slow hairpin turns and whatnot on the trails I ride.
> 
> I see some of you have replaced the fork to remedy the problem and I suppose I'll take this route as well. Any recommendations on nice affordable replacement?


For the way that I ride I wear flats, but when I had my SS Motobecane Outcast, I used SPD's to get rid of my toe overlap problems. Before that I always rubbed the front tire on my toes.

Just a thought.


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Kona Project 2 Rigid Fork 100056818 at CambriaBike.com
> 
> The Kona P2 29er fork is what I run on mine and it works fine. I had toe/tire interference problems too, Kona fork fixed it. If you buy something else, I would make sure its in the 465mm axle to crown measurement range.


the fork pictured say`s for rim brakes. is this the exact fork i need for the g29 ? i want to change the fork also. Thank`s


----------



## mazey (Jul 7, 2010)

To anyone who has installed a new fork on this bike. How did you get the crown race off of the original fork? Do I need to take it to a bike shop? Thanks


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where this bike is made? I need to know for customs.


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

TManiac said:


> Can anyone tell me where this bike is made? I need to know for customs.


mine say`s. MADE IN CHINA, AND IT LOOKS IT!


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

winginit said:


> the fork pictured say`s for rim brakes. is this the exact fork i need for the g29 ? i want to change the fork also. Thank`s


It shows two, rim on left, disc on right. Just make sure you select the one that says "29" in the size column.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

mazey said:


> To anyone who has installed a new fork on this bike. How did you get the crown race off of the original fork? Do I need to take it to a bike shop? Thanks


I use a putty knife to hammer in between the bottom of the crown race and the fork. Then I have a small sharpened screwdriver that I use to carefully pry it up the rest of the way.


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

winginit said:


> mine say`s. MADE IN CHINA, AND IT LOOKS IT!


Cool, thanks.


----------



## mazey (Jul 7, 2010)

Sasquatch, thanks. I ended up having it done at an LBS they also reinstalled it on my new fork. $6


----------



## jersievers (Sep 16, 2012)

*EDIT: I have worked with Bikes Direct and they fixed the issue with site and totally hooked me up. Thank BD. Documented issue below, but was not a manufacturing error, they posted the wrong geometry on the site.*

_I have to add some more BS layers to how pathetic this bike is. The geometry isn't even close to as advertised. The Effective top tube on my 17.5, should be 602, actually 570, One full size different. Headtube is actually 72, freaking steep. Actually makes it completely off on the wheel base, measures 106cm vs 110cm.

I thought it was odd I was getting so much toe overlap. Most people who are in the market for this bike would never know this, but it is sloppy.

Said before, but I am not buy a cheap bike like this again. So sloppy. I would avoid this bike, not good value if it isn't even close to the sizes is says it is...its like having the fork on backwards._​


----------



## oaker (Oct 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

oaker said:


> :thumbsup:


Looks good! Specs?


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Had my 1st real trail ride today and I am hooked on SS! I am far from in shape and had to walk several sections but I had my share of great moments as well. The bike worked great & I can't help but recommend it as an entry level SS 29er.


----------



## Tweaver1 (Oct 8, 2012)

are the machine screws pushing strait against the axial or did you rig something up?


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Tweaver1 said:


> are the machine screws pushing strait against the axial or did you rig something up?


pushing straight against the axial :thumbsup:


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

oaker said:


> :thumbsup:


Looks nice and I c a Surly cog.


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

Picked the bike up Saturday and so far so good.

The chain tugs are indeed junk so I just took them off. Getting the wheel to appropriate tightness and position without them was no big deal at all.

A tip for the brakes: I found them easier to set and worked much better if I brought the wheel side pad all the way in before setting the caliper. Then you can back it out if you need to. The barrel adjuster barely moves the outter one for me so this worked much better.


----------



## oaker (Oct 15, 2009)

Natedogz said:


> Looks nice and I c a Surly cog.


yup, 22T for the stuff i ride is perfect, tugnut works well too.


----------



## Tweaver1 (Oct 8, 2012)

any ideas for rigid fork to fix the toe drag problem?


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

I got my 17.5" (white) today. Order to delivery was 6 days. It took 40 minutes to unbox and assemble. Another 10 minutes to adjust. Then I took it out on a nearby trail and rode about 5 miles.Stock gearing was perfect for offroad, but a bit low for the short paved stretch to the trailhead. Best I could sustain on the road was 14 mph, but I'm not a fast spinner.


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

Posted in this thread already. Kona P2 or voodoo zombie is what others have used.


----------



## jersievers (Sep 16, 2012)

If you are getting on of these not the top-tub length. Bikes Direct has updated their site. My frame was smalled then that had advertised on the site. They have hooked me up with different size and a very happy camper.

Note if you are getting one, the Effective Top Tube is about 1 size shorter then most other MTB bikes. Keep this in mind when ordering. In my case the 17.5 I ordered had a 570mm effective top tube, most 17.5 frames are a M and have a 600mm ETT.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

jersievers said:


> If you are getting on of these not the top-tub length. Bikes Direct has updated their site. My frame was smalled then that had advertised on the site. They have hooked me up with different size and a very happy camper.
> 
> Note if you are getting one, the Effective Top Tube is about 1 size shorter then most other MTB bikes. Keep this in mind when ordering. In my case the 17.5 I ordered had a 570mm effective top tube, most 17.5 frames are a M and have a 600mm ETT.


glad you got it all worked out. Have you taken it for a ride since the change?


----------



## jersievers (Sep 16, 2012)

IamtheYeti said:


> glad you got it all worked out. Have you taken it for a ride since the change?


Nope, in transit. I will post update after I get components transfered over.

Needless to say Bikes Direct has great customer service.


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

So now that I can post links and images, here's some links to the bits I've bought for this bike:

Brake Pads: Clarks Organics
Fenders: Topeak XC1/XC11 (not really designed for 29", but work ok with some installation hacks)
Chain Tensioners: Redline Alloy 3/8 (need to modify to fit)
Lights: Front / Rear
Cogs: 14T / 16T

This is it in rain/snow fall commuter mode for downtown riding:


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

If Batman bought a 29er from BD.com...


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

waz0wski said:


> Brake Pads: Clarks Organics
> [/URL]


did these quiet the brakes down? My front one isnt too bad but my back one will scream :madman:

I cleaned and looked at any adjustments and they after they get warmed up, they definitely got some noise to them :eekster:


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

IamtheYeti said:


> did these quiet the brakes down? My front one isnt too bad but my back one will scream :madman:
> 
> I cleaned and looked at any adjustments and they after they get warmed up, they definitely got some noise to them :eekster:


So far so good, been using them front/rear for about 3 weeks, and they're a bit squeaky under light braking, but under heavy brake force they're fine. I also have not had any issues with them when hammering the brakes on trails with heavy heat cycles.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

TManiac said:


> The chain tugs are indeed junk so I just took them off. Getting the wheel to appropriate tightness and position without them was no big deal at all.


I took mine off last night after I ran over a cactus on a ride this weekend. Dunno why I even tried to get them to sit properly but it was the most aggravating thing I've ever tried to work on on a bike :madman:

I took them off and havent replaced them with anything. How is your bike holding up without anything adding tension to the chain?

Hopefully tomorrow I will get to home depot or Lowes to get a standard 5 thread long bolt but who knows..


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just to clarify, the bolt is a M5 x 0.8. Metric bolt. I couldn't find any in stainless steel or with an allen head. Only zinc plated with hex head.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

oaker said:


> :thumbsup:


That looks gorgeous,my friend! :thumbsup:

Was glad I found this thread-since selling my Jabberwocky back in the Spring (to finance a Xtracycle build) it's hit me that this is the first time in a decade I've been without a SS mtn bike (well...there were the couple weeks between selling my old Monocog and scoring a Bullseye from an awesome friend from here,but I digress... ),and with almost no budget (certainly nothing near what I spent building that Jabber last year,LOL!),plus the Deadeyes all but gone,I was wondering about this one (I even posted about it in the Dawes Deadeye thread today,LMBO! ). Got some much better idears about what to expect now,thanks for all the input guys. Now how's bout some more pics?


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

IamtheYeti said:


> How is your bike holding up without anything adding tension to the chain?


Hey Yeti,

Its doing great, but to be honest I've only gone on one light duty trail ride and a bit of messing around in the park. Hoping to do more on it this weekend before it gets too cold.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

TManiac said:


> Hey Yeti,
> 
> Its doing great, but to be honest I've only gone on one light duty trail ride and a bit of messing around in the park. Hoping to do more on it this weekend before it gets too cold.


Cool. Today is my rest day so I am going to a few hardware stores to see if I can find some bolts...either way I am taking the bike out tomorrow so we shall see.

Right now, the weather is just getting cool. Its definitely becoming riding season in PHX :thumbsup:


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Just to clarify, the bolt is a M5 x 0.8. Metric bolt. I couldn't find any in stainless steel or with an allen head. Only zinc plated with hex head.


Was at Home Depot yesterday and could not find any. There were some short stubby bolts that were M5 but all the long bolts were everything but M5. There were plenty of M4, M6, and everything else BUT M5.

Will have to go without the bolts today and see how it goes. The back wheel is aligned and tightened so hopefully stays that way.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

IamtheYeti said:


> Was at Home Depot yesterday and could not find any. There were some short stubby bolts that were M5 but all the long bolts were everything but M5. There were plenty of M4, M6, and everything else BUT M5.
> 
> Will have to go without the bolts today and see how it goes. The back wheel is aligned and tightened so hopefully stays that way.


True Value Hardware has a vast selection of metric fasteners, you should be able to find what you need.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

IamtheYeti said:


> Was at Home Depot yesterday and could not find any. There were some short stubby bolts that were M5 but all the long bolts were everything but M5. There were plenty of M4, M6, and everything else BUT M5.
> 
> Will have to go without the bolts today and see how it goes. The back wheel is aligned and tightened so hopefully stays that way.


Yeah I remember looking at Lowes and Home Depot and they didnt' have anything. I think I got my bolts at Ace Hardware or it might have been a True Value.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

sounds good. Thanks. I'll check there this weekend. I have an ACE right down the street from me


----------



## jersievers (Sep 16, 2012)

I got bolts at Ace too. I could only find M5 with "champaign" phillips. I couldn't find nuts either, probably didn't look long enough. I used some nuts I had left over from a fender set.

Next trip to Ace I want to get 6 nuts. Install the "champaign" phillips M5 bolts the other way around so that larger flat section hits the axel. Then have one nut as set screw, other two bind at end for adjustment. Then fashion a small wrench for the bike bag.

I wish there was room in the rear triangle to do a thumb screw or larger nut, but the bolt comes out very close to chain stays.

Here is my screw/bolt before I added the nuts to "lock" adjustment to frame. (which is an absolute requirement after testing)

See how there would be a nice flat surface for the axel to set against if I reversed the bolt, only issue is then need way to adjust other side.


----------



## jersievers (Sep 16, 2012)

Just had a thought...All I need to find is a coupling nut, then use a water bottle holder bolt. Might just order online.

Edit: Bolt Depot - Nuts and Bolts, Screws and Fasteners online, got everything I needed, sticking with the normal nut, but found a cap nut, Metric cap nuts, Stainless steel 18-8, 5mm x 0.8mm - Bolt Depot and thinner "Jam Nuts" Metric hex jam nuts, Stainless steel 18-8, 5mm x 0.8mm - Bolt Depot.

Costing $1.50, $9 to ship...:madman:


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks for the info. 

I did go out yesterday without the bolts and had no issues. The trail didnt have too much gnar but just enough and everything held up well. Still gonna hit up ACE to see if I can get the bolts.


----------



## fast_times (May 22, 2011)

Just got mine friday and will be putting it together today


----------



## fast_times (May 22, 2011)

Looks like ill be going to Ace Hardware for some supplies. I don't dig the chain adjust one bit. Does anyone make an aftermarket setup that will work??


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

If you're talking about the chain tensioners, I swapped mine for redline ones.
Chain Tensioners: Redline Alloy 3/8 (need to modify to fit)

You can either modify them by chopping in half (posted earlier) or I was able to get mine to fit by removing the lock-nuts off them


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Fast_times-Congrats on the new rig,my friend,can't wait to see pics :thumbsup:

waz0wski-Fortunately for me,I kept a pair of those off one of the Monocogs I used to own,glad to hear they work on it 

Anybody bought/ridden the front suspended version? It's exactly one C-Note more...


----------



## fast_times (May 22, 2011)

Thanks waz0wski, ill get some, Amazon has them for cheap. 

I almost got the suspended one, but figured i could always add it if i wanted to later. When all the 2013 forks come out you can usually get a deal on leftovers. Just took it for a quick run after the assemble. A few adjustments and it will be all good. Already had some Redline platform pedals for it. Seems to be geared a little low for riding the street. Ill have to figure out, what to bump it for street rides, but for the dirt should be all good.


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

fast_times said:


> Thanks waz0wski, ill get some, Amazon has them for cheap.


Just a heads up that after I swapped my 14T cog on the bike, and shortened my chain, these no longer worked as I originally had them setup on the 18T cog. They'll have to be shortened like noted in post #103 in this thread by Sasquatch1413



longhaultrucker said:


> Anybody bought/ridden the front suspended version? It's exactly one C-Note more...


I'll probably buy one this spring, since I'm slowly turning the rigid one into my commuter...


----------



## fast_times (May 22, 2011)

can you post up a pic of the modded redline tugs?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

waz0wski said:


> I'll probably buy one this spring, since I'm slowly turning the rigid one into my commuter...


I'm hoping to have the brake pads worn in by Spring,so if I get one and get it first I'll let you know my thoughts on it :thumbsup:

My line of thinking is "Well,I LOVE that Manitou Drake on my Bandersnatch,and picked it up slightly (very slightly) used for a c-note,but if I can't find a deal,I'd be hard pressed to suspend it for the $100 difference in price".

I emailed BD (and got a FAST reply late late on a Saturday night no less :eekster::thumbsup,it's a Suntour XCT 100mm with lockout and adjustable preload.

I just don't think my spinal injuries will let me ride much offroad (which is where it'll spend it's time) rigid aluminum-as I was reminded while riding my STEEL framed/forked CX on trail today,LOL! :lol:


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

Did you guys know that the Gravity G29 in 21" has the SAME geometry as the Trek G2 geometry found on their Wahoo, Marlin, Mamba, Cobia, Rig and X-Caliber ($1,700). I know there is more to a frame than just the angles, such as tube diameter and material, etc. but at $350 the G29 seems like a great way to step into a great build platform.

I'm looking at getting a new bike and have been pretty tuned into finding a frame that fits me well. I had a chance to test ride a couple Trek's and the 21" Marlin had a REALLY great feel. Pretty sure I'll be ordering up a G29 to build up from as a poor-man's G2. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit...

I noticed a couple posts earlier in the thread that say that the posted geometry is not accurate to the actual frame size. Is this still true or have they updated the website? That might be a deal breaker for me?


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

longhaultrucker said:


> Anybody bought/ridden the front suspended version? It's exactly one C-Note more...


Defenitely not worth the $100 for a crappy fork. That fork may work for paved trails but it won't hold up to any serious singletrack riding. Stay rigid.


----------



## mazey (Jul 7, 2010)

ETT on the large is actually about 23".
ETT on the XL is actually about 23.75"
Standover is pretty close to their chart.
I got a large first & returned it for the XL.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Defenitely not worth the $100 for a crappy fork. That fork may work for paved trails but it won't hold up to any serious singletrack riding. Stay rigid.


Of course this COMPLETELY depends on how the frame rides under my own personal butt (with my spinal injuries)...but even a crappy fork that takes some edge off often means the difference between being able to ride a second time within a short time (meaning no down time to recoup)...that said,I'm definately not above buying the rigid and searching CL/eBay for a nice used fork. The Manitou Drake on my Bandersnatch is arguably one of my favorite forks I've ever owned for feel and performance for me,bought used for a c-note :thumbsup:

(note that while I dig the matte black on the suspended model,I likes the colors on the rigid better anyways...the black and white I mean,as orange is offered on both)


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

longhaultrucker said:


> Of course this COMPLETELY depends on how the frame rides under my own personal butt (with my spinal injuries)...but even a crappy fork that takes some edge off often means the difference between being able to ride a second time within a short time (meaning no down time to recoup)...that said,I'm definately not above buying the rigid and searching CL/eBay for a nice used fork. The Manitou Drake on my Bandersnatch is arguably one of my favorite forks I've ever owned for feel and performance for me,bought used for a c-note :thumbsup:
> 
> (note that while I dig the matte black on the suspended model,I likes the colors on the rigid better anyways...the black and white I mean,as orange is offered on both)


I would highly recommend spending another hundred bucks or more to get a quality fork for any serious off road riding. The 28mm stanchions of the Suntour weren't meant to take much abuse, and even if it has damping its gonna suck. I agree that the Drake is a nice fork, I rode one myself for a couple years and loved it. That Suntour is gonna feel like a sticky wet noodle compared to the Drake. Save your c-note and put it into a used fork.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Good points indeed (28mm stanchions??? What is this...1996? )...other than the matte black,which I dig lots,I likes the black and white better (available on the rigid only) anyways...yeah,I can be that vain at times :lol:


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

mazey said:


> ETT on the large is actually about 23".
> ETT on the XL is actually about 23.75"
> Standover is pretty close to their chart.
> I got a large first & returned it for the XL.


OK, I'm confused... First Jersievers says that the frame geometry is all off and quotes the actual geometry here. The measured geometry he has matches what the website currently states, except the HTA. Then Mazey echos saying that the ETT is actually short. I emailed BD and they claim that the website geometry is correct. Who has it right? Are the frames THAT cheap that they can't even repeat a top tube measurement more than once? 

If the ETT is really as short as Mazey is saying on the 21" and it really has a 72° HTA I may as well go with the Nashbar, it has a nicer external bearing crankset and better headset with the derailleur hanger that I may end up using...


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

Is anyone (or multiple people...) with a 21" willing to take the Effective Top Tube measurement for me?
Here's a link for the correct way to measure ETT: Bikecad - Top Tube Length (Effective)

*EDIT*
Turns out Trek defines ETT slightly different and they are who "Gravity" ripped the geometry from. Trek says ETT is "The horizontal measure from the centre of the headset to the centre of the seatpost. The most important measurement when buying a bike, because it cannot be changed." They also have a diagram with the explanation here: http://www.trekbikes.com.ua/doctrek/geometry_2012.pdf

This shouldn't measure much different but curious none-the-less...


----------



## mazey (Jul 7, 2010)

Ufdah

The ETT measurement I posted are actual measurements I took with a tape measure in the manner of your bike ad link. Pic of the LG is attached. I don't have a pic of XL.

I first purchased a large G29 because I wanted a 24.5" ETT. First time I got onto the large I could feel that the ETT was short. So I e-mailed bikesdirect. They asked for a pic measuring the ETT. ISent the pic. There reply was they'd replace it with an XL. They paid the shipping to return the large. 

The geometry chart on the bikesdirect website is way off. BTW the "new" geometry chart they put up is a reformatted version of the old chart. The numbers are the same as the old geometry chart.


----------



## rho (Dec 13, 2007)

mazey said:


> Ufdah
> 
> The ETT measurement I posted are actual measurements I took with a tape measure in the manner of your bike ad link. Pic of the LG is attached. I don't have a pic of XL.
> 
> ...


Thats about the same ETT as my Chameleon, so that is good.... thanks for posting that. And by "large" you're referring to the 19" size, right?


----------



## mazey (Jul 7, 2010)

rho,
Yeah, LG is 19" & XL is 21".


----------



## fast_times (May 22, 2011)

Several mentions on here about changing the brake pads, why? And what did you go with. Ill admit they dont stop so great, is that all because of the pads?


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

Brake Pads: Clarks Organics

I swapped mine because the stock pads were insanely squeaky. I read people had good success swapping to organic compound pads to reduce the squeal.

I have no issues with these pads as far as noise or fading on longer downhill runs. 
(I'm 180lbs)


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

I created a new post in the 29er Bike section to try to get to the bottom of the frame size issue. If you wouldn't mind stopping by to share your bikes specs I'd appreciate it! The thread is located here: http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/favor-ask-gravity-bike-owners-821594.html


----------



## banwait (May 9, 2012)

Has anyone replace the G29 stock fork to something else? I would like to know what did you used, I'm thinking about replacing stock fork on my G29 to something better.

Thanks,


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

Please read through the previous few pages of this thread, there have been a couple posts about people putting on either a Kona P2 fork or a Voodoo Zombie fork.


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

I know that the ETT measurements are incorrect on the website, but how do the other measurements compare. For example is the stand over height for the 19" actually 31.3"?


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

ehwik said:


> I know that the ETT measurements are incorrect on the website, but how do the other measurements compare. For example is the stand over height for the 19" actually 31.3"?


In post #121 mazey says that the stand over on the 19" is pretty close.


mazey said:


> T
> If the effective top tube measurement matters to you the measurements on there website are wrong. The large is about 22.5-23 inches & the XL is about 23.5-24 inches. The stand over measurements listed on the website are pretty close. I bought a large a few weeks ago & sent it back (on them) because the effective top tube was way shorter than advertised. I exchanged for an XL.


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

Will a Surly splined cog go on this?

I could check myself but want to pick it up on my way home tonite.

Thanks all
TMANIAC


----------



## dudesok (Nov 4, 2012)

I got this bike i had it for about 4 weeks now and love it i got it becaus i didnt know what i wanted and i figured this would be a cheap fix for my need to hit the trail till im ready to see what i wanted. Now i found what i wanted ..i swaped out the brakes to hydralic got a eastorn cabon flat bar, a orgin 8 cabon fork,crank brother egg beather spds ,a climb friendly cog cause its my first single speed and carbon seat post...and little things here and there..i will post a pic asap..but this has been the only bike i use since i got it and love it..for a 29er its deff a big bang for your bike


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Looking forward to the pics,dudesok :thumbsup:


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I too am looking forward to pics! How much does it weigh? Mine came in at 28.5 lbs stock with cages. I am having a blast though and thought it might be worth the money to upgrade and lighten it a bit.


----------



## dudesok (Nov 4, 2012)

camekanix said:


> I too am looking forward to pics! How much does it weigh? Mine came in at 28.5 lbs stock with cages. I am having a blast though and thought it might be worth the money to upgrade and lighten it a bit.


I will get pics asap really busy with work do to storm so always blog on my i phone lol so cant upload pics...but the frame is great so if you lile it man upgrade i love it...im not sure on the weight but you do relise it..and losen ups your ride beeing carbon has more flex then cromo..has far has price it wasnt bad cuz i did some thing every week so i didnt have to pay all at once i would do the fork first and brakes last..i got a orgin 8 fork for 250 which is a good price for carbon fork and it has a cromo hean which is what you want..it makes it stronger


----------



## montana_roller (Dec 10, 2012)

*Couple of quick questions*

I'm 5'8" 29 in. inseam looking at the 17" frame, will that give me enough standover clearance?
Also, looking at running a 2.4 tire up front, will the stock fork allow it?

I've been reading up on the garbage chain tensioners ... is it possible to ditch them altogether and go without? I am able to get plenty of chain tension on my fixie by the 'ol BMX tightening trick (push back and tighten non-drive side then tweak and tighten drive side) However, my fixie doesn't have a rear brake ...

Thanks guys!


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

montana_roller said:


> I'm 5'8" 29 in. inseam looking at the 17" frame, will that give me enough standover clearance?


I think you'll be fine with the 17".



montana_roller said:


> Also, looking at running a 2.4 tire up front, will the stock fork allow it?


Earlier in this thread, someone said probably 2.3" is the max you can get away with on the stock front fork. 
I don't believe anyone has posted confirmation of going larger ... try it out and let us know 

Some people have put Kona P2 29er or Voodoo Zombie forks on theirs, but you'll have to lookup the max tire width on those.



montana_roller said:


> I've been reading up on the garbage chain tensioners ... is it possible to ditch them altogether and go without? I am able to get plenty of chain tension on my fixie by the 'ol BMX tightening trick (push back and tighten non-drive side then tweak and tighten drive side) However, my fixie doesn't have a rear brake ...


I rode mine without for a while and noticed a fair amount of slip on the wheel. I wouldn't ride on the trails like that.
I ended up getting some of the redline 3/8 tensioners and chopping them in half as noted in post# 103

You also could do what jersievers did in post #173 and use M5 screws to do the tension.


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

Just eyeballing my fork, I'm going to guess you could get a 2.4"+ up front. The rear is probably were the 2.3" limit came from as the chainstays are pretty close to the stock 2.25" tire.

Agreed that the stock tensioners are pretty terrible. I would order a pair of the redline tensioners since they are super secure and $15. In the meantime, you can get a set of the M5 bolts which work well. I got hex head bolts and had some problems with them hitting the large frame welds. If you go with the M5 bolt route, then I would look for some allen head bolts. Also grab a couple of nuts to serve as locknuts otherwise the bolt will loosen up on you over time. With the redline tensioners, once I tightened down the locknuts, they have not moved at all.


----------



## montana_roller (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for your detailed responses! This has been a huge help to me. I'm ready to order up my rig with the appropriate adjustments and get to shredding some singletrack on my first "pure" setup. (Never gone single speed or rigid fork before)

One final question, I'm assuming the rear cog fits a standard Shimano cassette body? I think my sweet spot ratio would be 33 x 16 or 15ish.


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes it's a standard freehub so any should fit. That's a pretty tall gear though. If you're coming from a 26er, then make sure you account for the effect wheel size has on gear ratio. I'd give the 33x18 a shot for a bit. I use it for commuting and singletrack and the 33x18 is perfect for roads and bit high for singletrack (my preference).

Also, make sure to bed the brakes in well, unless you're getting replacement brakes. They aren't the best brakes in the world, but can be adjusted pretty well and will stop you. I've got bad squealing in the front brake (not the rear though) and replaced the rotor with another I had laying around. That cleared things up well. Others have suggested organic pads.


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

montana_roller said:


> One final question, I'm assuming the rear cog fits a standard Shimano cassette body? I think my sweet spot ratio would be 33 x 16 or 15ish.


I've done 33x14 - 33x22 on this thing out here in CO.

If you're going to be dealing with some elevation, 33x16 miiiight be a bit tough (depends how strong your legs are!). I'd give the 33x18 default gearing a try first and see how you want to go from there.

Mine goes @ 33x14 around town, and 33x20 up in the hills.


----------



## Tuckersdad (Jan 19, 2011)

I have had mine for a few weeks now and love it, built as follows:

Large Frame
Rock Shox Recon Gold TK
Ritchey Carbon Fiber low rise
Ritchey Comp Stem
Race Face seatpost
Charge Saddle
22 Surly Cog
Shimano 9spd Chain
Quick releases 
Stock Wheels and tires
SPD Pedals

Liked the rigid fork but the offset was terrible, 13-1/2 shoes rubbed every turn. May get another rigid, maybe carbon fork. Short top tube makes for nice technical standing cranking -- though hurts when spinning up long 3 mile climbs to the good trails. Overall coming from a fairly nicely set up FS bike the simplicity I am enjoying. Knowing I dont have multiple gears to choose from I dont even miss them.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

> Will a Surly splined cog go on this?
> 
> I could check myself but want to pick it up on my way home tonite.
> 
> ...


Yup, just put a Surly 21 on mine and am very happy with it. I did replace the chain as well to keep the wieel back in the dropouts so I can use a fatter tire.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Speaking of fatter tires, anyone try a 2.3 rear?


----------



## montana_roller (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got mine today! (pictures coming soon) 

Put the bike together, and the 17" fits me perfect (5'8", 29" inseam). I will probably ditch the stock brakes for a pair of older Avid hydraulics I have on hand and get a wider tire in front. Otherwise, the bike is an overall great setup! 

One question ... has anyone experienced a soft, hollow knocking sound in their rear hub? I notice it even when coasting. I'm wondering if I need to pull off the rear wheel and tighten my hub or something? I don't suspect it's in the brakes, but I'm just not sure.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

camekanix said:


> Speaking of fatter tires, anyone try a 2.3 rear?


I run a WTB Stout 2.3 out back. I haven't measured to see how close to 2.3 inches the stout actually is though.


----------



## montana_roller (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone think Origin 8 chain tensioners would work on the frame? Spying some on Jensonusa.com. I don't feel compelled enough to modify the Redline version.


----------



## Tuckersdad (Jan 19, 2011)

*Hub Noise*

I have the hub noise as well, I am going to rebuild rear hub soon. I have a feeling it is in the cassette hub. I will post pictures of my build as I tensioned rear as others with the exception of re-using parts from original tuggers to keep M5 bolt off axle. I have retained bolt rear axle for now until I decide what to do...


----------



## Tuckersdad (Jan 19, 2011)

A few pic's of my build so far:


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

[QUOTEQuote:
Originally Posted by camekanix 
Speaking of fatter tires, anyone try a 2.3 rear?

I run a WTB Stout 2.3 out back. I haven't measured to see how close to 2.3 inches the stout actually is though. ][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the response to my too-short post. I actually thought I'd get beat up for "ignoring previous tire size posts" which I appeared to be guilty of. I'm chalking that up to too much beer after too much ride!. a 2.3 with knobs is what I was wondering about. Big Apples have plenty of volume but the tread depth would not equal most of the knobs. I know how the Stouts are so that is a good reference. Thanks!


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Tuckersdad, 
How do you like the handling with that fork on it? Is the longer effective fork length an improvement in your opinion?


----------



## Tuckersdad (Jan 19, 2011)

Its different for sure. Have only put about 20 miles on with fork. It was alot of fun with rigid fork, almost like a big BMX. Maybe slowed handling a bit? Not in a bad way just not as twitchy maybe? Lockout is a must for me, coming from a FS 26" the full rigid efficiency is great, but then I put the fork on and climbing wasnt as efficient but is good now with lockout. Hope to put in some miles Sunday on snow covered trails.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

Ive been hanging around her lurking for awhile and i think i have finally found the bike im looking for. THIS BIKE!! have a few?s tho maybe you guys could assist me with. Im looking to upgrade to a better bike to try and lose some weight. i am 6-01 and 227 and will be riding on a trail/path system that runs through my town and along a river and canal. Nothing serious...Is the G29 SS gonna be the right gearing to get a decent workout on mostly flat ground. also for my height with a 32 inseam do you guys recomend the 19 or 21 in frame...thanks im pretty sure i found the right bike but dont want to wish later that i had more speeds...


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I am 6'2" 33.5" inseam and 240lbs, also 40 and not in the best shape. I went with the 19" for some of the tight turny trails I like to ride but would go 21" for faster flatter trails or commuting. The stock gearing was good for mildly hilly trails, a little low for flat areas though. I ordered dimension cogs from unifersal for like $3.98 each to experiment. there was enough room in the dropouts to go from 16 to 20 teeth without modifying the chain length. My commute of 6 miles includes about 1.2 miles of flat dirt trail and I was really happy with a 16t rear instead of the 18" stock cog. for really hilly trails I am running a 21t rear cog.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

thanks for the info...i think im gonna order up an orange one before they run out of stock on the 19 frame. There is alot of flat trail if i wish around here but also have the option of small hilly areas with some small tech downhill. I just have a small budget and i know if i buy a cheaper mulitple speed bike with a cheap fork ill be wishing i just went with an ss rigid...this bike is about the top of what im wanting to spend on a bike. makes sense in my head at least???? lol


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

should have just waited to post...haha just ordered a 19in orange frame...pretty pumped...gotta get that post count up so i can post some pics when it arrives...and shhh dont tell my boss i just spent 350 bones haha


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

Got confrimation that it will be here on Wed...i will be sure to take some boxe photos and b sure to post pics as soon as i put it together..mine was listed as the 2013 model but i think its all the same.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

jersievers said:


> Got this bike to "Play with." I have not done any singlespeed MTB and thought this would be a good place to start without dumping more $ into a race ready rig.
> 
> Thing is heavy and stiff. Out of the box was 28.5 with pedals. Took on a ride with my crank brothers pedals.
> 
> ...


this was a great post and anyone looking at purchasing probably any of the bikes of the BD gravity line should read it. I just purchased one of their CX bikes and while I'm happy with it, much of this post is true about my bike as well. Nice write up jersievers


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

anyone have any comments on bikesdirect shipping? I got a couple emails telling me an estimated arrival time however according to ups it hasnt even been picked up yet...


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

I received an email from UPS (sent on behalf of BikesDirect) stating a deliver date with a tracking number about a day or two after I placed my order. The scheduled delivery date was correct for me and the package requires a signature (or note to UPS driver) for delivery. When did you order?


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

ok thanks. i got bikesdirect email that sad itll be here wed this week but ups tracking says it hasnt been picked up yet. arent they in AZ?


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

well i just got an email from bikes direct. They evidently had their stock wrong and i ordered a bike that was no longer in stock. i have been refunded in full and they are offering 50 off a bike of the same value or more up to 999 i can get 100 off...guess ill keep searching as the color of the gravity 29er was a a reason i bought it. any thoughts? should i look at the dawes or the gravity 29 hardtail? im pretty bummed i was really excited about this bike.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

> ok thanks. i got bikesdirect email that sad itll be here wed this week but ups tracking says it hasnt been picked up yet. arent they in AZ?


I don't think the retail stores are the same company. I have one close to me in Mesa and they have no bikes from Gravity, Motobecane, Dawes etc.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

ok thanks...Ive been in contact with them directly to figure out why they took my money and started tracking information and told me my bike had shipped when in fact they had none in stock...not to mention they told me they refunded my money and it is not showing up on my credit card...i have been shopping around a long time and am frustrated to say the least. i hope they make it right. if that is the case ill pick up a black or white. I just dont want to risk this mistake happening again. 

anyone have any updates on how they like their G29? Is it worth a little hassle to pick one up for 300?


----------



## Tuckersdad (Jan 19, 2011)

I am sorry you are having such trouble, when I ordered mine everything went smoothly and even though I have made alot of upgrades it was alot of fun out of the box. I would do it again, especially if I was on the edge about SS. Pushed me over the edge and am now looking at others for a secound maybe lighter bike. Good Luck


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

Well just to update for those following. Bikesdirect has gone above and beyond with their customer service so far. The have offered to hold a 19in in black or white for me and discount the price. they are currently holding a black 19in model for me and a soon as the refund gets back on my card i will be placing the order at the discounted price of 300. I hope the rest of this goes smoothly as i am excited to get this bike and start out the ss lifestyle!


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Way to go sheepdog! Post pics when you get it dirty


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

camekanix said:


> Way to go sheepdog! Post pics when you get it dirty


i def will! wish i had it today weather spiked up to 43 degrees here in central indiana! Snow is melting and would be a nice and messy ride!


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

Full refund showed up on my credit card tonight and i didnt waste any time ordering the 19in black. Was frustrated at first because im and impatient person but cant say enough so far about Bikesdirect's customer service. I have been emailing back and forth with Karla and she has promptly asked all my ?s and kept me posted. Crossing fingers everything else goes smooth and i will be def one happy camper!


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

suprisingly my bike has made it to indianapolis from texas already! ups says will be here early on monday! thought id keep updating how everything has been going from bikesdirect. will have more and some pics once it arrives and i open her up!


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

*Its Here!*

Well my new gravity g29 came in today and im pumped! Was little worried when i started unboxing the bike and saw that the box was pretty damaged and some of the packaging to keep the bike safe had been broken. but as soon as i got it out and started puttig it together the bike is flawless! Put it together and immediatly took it out on a nice brisk 4mi ride through some light light trails. all i can say is wow! my first 29er and first rigid ss and im hooked! I just wanted to keep going but i wont lie im out of shape and my legs were feeling it! i do need to figure out these disc brakes tho...heres some pics of my new love!


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

SD, are those Tektro IO's? Post up if you have trbl adjusting them - I had the same on my Nashbar SS 29er and they can be a little tricky to adjust at first. They do an adequate job once adjusted properly, IMO.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

yes they are the same i believe. I fiddled with them a little bit during a break from my ride and got them a little better but not quite there yet. Will adjust again before my ride tomorrow. Wish i could go back out right now but have to go to work at 6..any tips or tricks for discs?


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

I second the proper adjustment of the brakes. They are not the best brakes, but set them up right and they are not any worse that BB5s. The important thing is to bed them properly. This should cut out squeal which is the biggest complaint with the brakes. I also found that changing the rotor removed all squeal from my front brake - I didn't change the rear yet. My guess is that the cooling holes on the rotor are not perfectly flat and are causing the pad/caliper to vibrate, which leads to squeal. If you have any problems with the brakes, then let me know and I'll give you a bit more on how I got mine dialed in.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

thanks ehwik! Im not having any squeal yet...ive never had discs before so this will be trial and error


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

I find that to get the best initial adjustment you should loosen the caliper mounting bolts a bit so that they can move around (side to side, etc.). But don't loosen the adapter brackets. Then place a business card between the inner pad and the rotor, squeeze the brake lever and tighten down the caliper bolts. If all goes well, this should get you a good initial brake rotor/caliper alignment assuming your wheel is straight in the dropouts. Then you can use the barrel adjuster (outer pad) or hex adjustment screw (inner pad) to move the brake pads to within 1-2 mm of the rotor.

You want the inner pad as close to the rotor as possible without it rubbing because it doesn't move when you pull the lever. The outer pad pushes the rotor into the inner pad. If the gap is too large your braking power will suffer and the rotor could become warped over time. 

I can't emphasize the breaking in (or bedding in) period enough. This transfers some brake pad material to the rotor and provides a nice braking surface without glazing the pads and rotors. A quick site search should give you the right idea, but generally you want to ride at 15 mph or so and then then brake hard until you slow down to approximately a walking speed. However, you don't want to lock the brakes up. Repeat this ~20 times with a short interval between to allow the brakes to cool down.

Good luck and have fun riding.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

thanks for the info! I didnt loosen the caliper bolts and squeeze lever before tightening back down like i should have. will do that tomorrow and then break them in like you said. Got some info on here and watched a couple youtube vids and it looks pretty simple. I just didnt know what i was doing i guess....will def report back with my findings. thanks again for the help


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Search youTube for "Avid BB7 Setup" to get some visual ideas on what ehwik was describing. The differnce is that the Tektro Io's don't have an adjustment know for the outer pad so you have to change the technique. Here is a great write-up from another thread:



> I had a few pairs of these and replaced them with Hydros. While not the greatest, they do work. First, are you sure your rotor is not slightly warped? You can easily see it while rotating the wheels and looking inside the caliper at the pads. If so, slight bending can get you just about perfect. Once complete, turn the inboard pad adjuster (5mm allen key) inward until it's about 1/3 of the way in the opening. BTW, you should have your calper bolts loose at this point. Then grab the brake lever and hold while tightening the bolts. Once tight, release the lever and loosen the inboard pad adjuster a small bit, then give a quick pull on the lever to seat the pads. Now look inside the caliper and spin the wheel. If done right, you should not have rubbing and if you do and it's slight, adjust the inboard pad again slightly. Repeat until perfect. This is very similar to how avid adjusts pads but they have inboard and outboard adjusters. When done right, the IO's can throw you over the bars. Out of the box they feel like stopping on bananna peels...


http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/adjusting-$%25-tektro-io-brakes-527077.html

PS. Here is a link to the Tektro IO manual for more details. This should have come with your bike, but you never know:
http://www.tektro.com/_english/03_support/download.php?f=down01309307566.pdf

Good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

thanks for the link frog. I messed with them a little bit after i got off work this morning and i think i got them adjusted alot better. Was going to go on a ride before work tonight but am coming down with nasty headcold. Gonna watch some youtube vids and make sure what i did was correct


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

just spent about an hr working on the brakes...Tried everything i saw in videos and read on here. On my front caliper the inner pad is adjusted all the way out and is still rubbing the rotor slightly. I adjusted the back fine but still dont appear to have much stopping power. Cleaned the rotors and got alot of nasty oily gew off of them and they are a little better. any ideas? How do i fix the front if the inner pad is all they way backed out?if i move the caliper then i can see it flex the rotor when i apply brakes and thats not good....im off to work soon but will check in soon to see what you guys think. THanks in advance!


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

Is the rotor angled at all? What I mean is does the rotor rub the whole way through a rotation or just in one spot? If it just rubs in one spot, then the wheel might not be sitting in the fork dropouts properly. Otherwise, it sounds like you just need to move the caliper by loosening the adjustment bolts. The rotor is going to flex a little bit no matter what, that's just how these mechanical discs work. You just want to minimize the flex by ensuring the inner pad is about 1-2 mm from the rotor. 

One option if it still rubs when you readjust the calipers is the move the inner pad in about 1/3 of the way through it's total possible motion using the adjustment bolt, then reposition the calipers (close lever, tighten screws), and then back the inner pad out a little bit until the rubbing stops.

In terms of the nasty goo, what are you cleaning with? Use isopropyl alcohol and a clean cloth only. You should see perhaps some black stuff rub off, but this is just debris from braking. The stopping power can take a while to come into full force as you have to adequately bed in the brakes. Might try that procedure again.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

ok thanks for the tip...i did use an alcohol solution to clean them and it almost looked like residue from being milled or sumtin. I will try to adjust the caliper and go from there. should have time to go out tomorrow and try and bed them again. i was under the impression that if the caliper grabs and slightly bends the rotor then that is bad. and yes the rotor only contacts the pad at one spot like the rotor is not true. i assumed this would be a issue bc they arent high quality.


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

sheepdogreno said:


> just spent about an hr working on the brakes...Tried everything i saw in videos and read on here. On my front caliper the inner pad is adjusted all the way out and is still rubbing the rotor slightly. I adjusted the back fine but still dont appear to have much stopping power. Cleaned the rotors and got alot of nasty oily gew off of them and they are a little better. any ideas? How do i fix the front if the inner pad is all they way backed out?if i move the caliper then i can see it flex the rotor when i apply brakes and thats not good....im off to work soon but will check in soon to see what you guys think. THanks in advance!


Try this:

Loosen the mount bolts for the break.

Screw the inner/wheel-side pad all the way in.

Pull break lever tight and tighten mounting bolts.

Back out inner/wheel-side pad as required.

This should get the inner pad as close to the rotor as possible. now the disc won't deform as much and the brakes will be more responsive.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

sheepdogreno said:


> On my front caliper the inner pad is adjusted all the way out and is still rubbing the rotor slightly.


I had this same problem on my BB7s - the rotors were too far "outboard" (ie towards the fork side). So the fork-side pad was all the way in, and the hub-side pad was all the way out.

Go to a Hardware store like Home Depot and take one brake bolt with you. Look for some small, thin washers to fit over the bolt. Use these as shims between the brake body and the fork mounts to shim the brake a few mm inboard towards the hub. You will probably only need one or two washers and the brake will be centered over rotor. Then adjust/fine tune as above.

Alternative is to do the same thing, but place the shims between the rotor and hub to move the rotor "outboard" towards the fork. I like the first method - it only requires 2 bolts and washers, not 6, and you don;t have to take the wheel off.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

great! thanks guys i goin to try these in the morning when i get off work


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

That's what I've had to do on other bikes (shimming the caliper toward the wheel). It's due to most rigid forks having narrower disc tabs than suspension forks. If you go to your LBS they should have dozens of washers that size sitting around on their workbenches or small parts boxes. It may save you a couple bucks and you get an excuse to go


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

wel thanks to everyones help i think ive got my brakes working alot better. on the front i had to loosen the caliper bolts. then turn in innner pad all the way until it was tight between a business card and the rotor. then did the same for the outer pad. tightened the caliper bolts and then adjusted out until there was proper spacing. it still slightly rubs in one spot but i dont notice it. this seemed to get it better than squeezing lever then tightening caliper bolts. took it out for a 3mi trail ride and bed the brakes several times. im suprised how loud the discs are when applying pressure. normal?

but anyway ive got the idea now of how to work on them properly and i thank you all so much for your help! 

ps-smile still there the whole time riding today! love the new bike...ss i whoopin my butt for now but when i get in shape it wil be even more fun!


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

Loud how? Squealing/squeaking? Discs aren't silent, but I wouldn't say loud either.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

hard to explain but kind of a squeal. guess its not really "loud" but seems louder than vbrakes ive had in the past.


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

The stock pads that come on the bike are super squeaky/loud, especially if you do not bed them in first.

Look at my earlier posts in this thread for alternate pad suggestion that I found to be much quieter.


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

For more info and possible cures for brake squeal chech out this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/cure-brake-squeal-826321.html


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

thanks guys!


----------



## panicstop (Apr 26, 2012)

Mean Dr. Lily said:


> According to the bathroom scale, it just about exactly 30 lbs.


Glad to hear you like your G29, seems like a great deal.:thumbsup:
I am curious though about the weight as my Stumpjumper FSR 29er is 29.5lbs.


----------



## Tuckersdad (Jan 19, 2011)

*After some hard miles....*







Well to follow up.... Bikes been used, abused, lotsa snow. Still diggin it.... everything that I have done
to it has worked nicely. I wanted to continue to give the brakes a chance but with no success. Need to 
change and will soon. Short top tube has not been bothersome as thought. One thing I am finding out
about myself,... I dont need something expensive to pedal. But I keep dumping money into it!!! With a 
seatpost, stem and handlbar (to your spec) the bike is perfectly rideable out of the box. If you can resist 
changing parts. Oh yeah about 120 miles. Sorry for the run on and on and..............


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I just went tubeless and put a 200mm BB7 set up on the front. Going tubeless dropped 1.6 lbs and it really feels like it accelerates faster. Still gotta break in the pads & rotor but I think it will be impressive. Might try a carbon fork next to shed more weight but I don't think I'll be buying A more expensive bike as I originally planned. Lovin this thing!


----------



## Tuckersdad (Jan 19, 2011)

Did you keep original tires and rims? Got some hubs I am going to swap out and wasnt sure if I should'nt just keep the rims as they seem pretty sturdy. I really like the tire's, no complaints. The brakes will be changed within 2 weeks. Just not stout enough for me. 

Have not rode my Trance in a Long Time as I am having fun on this.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I am still running the stock wheels. other than having ti tighten/true a couple times they seem fine. I used gorilla tape & Stans valve stems with Stans sealer. Took 20 min and so far so good. The only upgrades I can imagine wanting to do next are another 200mm brake kit for the rear, an external bearing bottom bracket, and a carbon fork.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

I ordered a Gravity G29 in white today from Bikes Direct. However, I placed my order early in the day, and I never got a confirmation email from them. I did get the email from paypal confirming payment. I just find it odd that I didn't get anything from Bikes Direct. Is that normal?

After reading about the bike on this forum, I am totally stoked to get it.


----------



## panicstop (Apr 26, 2012)

Couldn't hurt to send an email to them if you have any questions. I just ordered a bike for my daughter and got a confirmation from PayPal and tacking number from UPS, delivery on 2/14 per the email.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

I guess I was just being impatient. I got an email with shipping info this morning from BD. Now I just hope the trails are either frozen or dried up so I can ride it once I get it.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice thing about SS bikes, they clean up easy  It's raining here in AZ and I can't pass it up. I'm going riding...


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok, the real trail test is now complete. Rode part of Hawes loop which offers everything from fast single track sections to steep, rocky technical terrain (which is why I run 33-21 gearing). Mods to bike so far include Schwalbe nobby nics (2.25) set up tubeless on the stock wheels, the afore mentioned gearing, and Avid BB7 caliper with 200mm rotor on the front only. I almost forgot, I put a cheap Origin 8 saddle on because it was thinner than the stock seat. 
I ran the tubeless set-up at the same pressure as I was running the stock tires with tubes to compare tread performance. I do like them better for my local terrain. I did notice the the lighter tubeless set-up on the climbs and would do it again for sure. The braking is great! Now I can brake hard with 1 finger while holding on to the bars for dear life with 3, lol. I may update the rear with the same set-up come payday.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

I ordered one (19" in white) about a week ago, I received it 3 days after I ordered. The only thing I have to complain about the the wheels, not true and tension was a joke, I took the wheels to my LBS and $10 later they were all good and ready to ride. I took off the stock bars and threw some 720mm Azonic bars I had laying around, threw some thick foam grips on, swapped out he 18t cog for a 20t, tossed the whack chain tensioner it came with and threw a M5 bolt on there like a few others have done in this thread(will be grabbing some sort of chain tugs, recommendations are more than welcome), and picked up some Shimano M520 SPD's and called it a day. Took it on the maiden voyage today, brakes worked well, not bad, not great, no squealing, no problems like mentioned above, (will be getting some Avid BB7's in the future). The saddle, hate it, my wife has a WTB Speed V on her bike and likes it but I cant stand it, its too wide. So I ordered a new saddle when I got back from the ride. Overall not too shabby of a purchase.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Tax return showed up so I ordered a BB& kit for the rear since the front worked our so well. Also picked up a longer seat post to get full leg extension. I am very happy with this bike but after a particularly harsh ride the other day I started thinking about a fork upgrade too. My problem is that I want something compliant but strong enough to survive my 235lbs and rough terrain and most of the opinions, reviews, etc. I have read were from people much lighter than I am. Any suggestions? Oh yeah, as if those criteria weren't enough I would also want it to be close to the same A to C length as the original fork. Thanks all!


----------



## Erz327 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just spent the last 2 hours going through this whole thread. I was originally going to buy a genesis two nine from walmart and right before ordering I remembered to check bikesdirect.com. I am glad I was directed to this forum to read about the Gravity. This bike seems like a great deal and for a bit more I think this will be better than anything available at wally world.

I just ordered the Orange 21". Cant' wait to get it of course! My last bike was a bmx back when I was like 12! I just hope this will be a good entry level bike for me. 

I hope to be learning a lot here. Thank you everyone for all the information you have posted on here.


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

Erz327 said:


> My last bike was a bmx back when I was like 12! I just hope this will be a good entry level bike for me.


I consider mine just a "big" BMX bike. It's agile, easy to work on, and great for rolling around downtown for my daily ride (and as a 29er, rolling over just about anything really)


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

I ordered mine on a Friday, and received it on Wednesday. The one and only problem I had was that the 300mm seat post was about a 1/2 inch too short. Luckily a friend had a spare 400mm that I bought. I took it out for its first ride today and will say that I had a lot of fun. I think the best part was how silent the bike was gliding down the singletrack. My bike weighs 27lbs with spd pedals. The front end is a little heavy, but overall the bike feels pretty light. The brakes aren't the best, but they are okay. The 33x18 gearing is just about perfect for the trails in my area. Overall for the price of the bike I am very happy with it.


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

jamesh75- I want to say the stock fork is about 3.25 lbs, which is pretty heavy for a steel fork. I picked up a salsa cro-moto grande on ebay used for about $60 and dropped almost a full pound (0.9 to be exact). It was a pretty cheap way to cut some weight at get a slightly more compliant fork.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't see an option for a rigid fork. Is it no longer available???


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> I don't see an option for a rigid fork. Is it no longer available???


Yes, its still listed on their site. Go to the MTB tab at the top and scroll all the way to the bottom of the page. Its in the 29er Bikes Singlespeed section.


----------



## KrazyKreitzer (Aug 24, 2012)

oaker said:


> :thumbsup:


This looks great! I told my wife I was going to sell my old Reba fork after I installed my new fork but I could just spend more money on bikes instead. Too bad they're out of 21" white rigid bikes.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

camekanix said:


> Tax return showed up so I ordered a BB& kit for the rear since the front worked our so well. Also picked up a longer seat post to get full leg extension. I am very happy with this bike but after a particularly harsh ride the other day I started thinking about a fork upgrade too. My problem is that I want something compliant but strong enough to survive my 235lbs and rough terrain and most of the opinions, reviews, etc. I have read were from people much lighter than I am. Any suggestions? Oh yeah, as if those criteria weren't enough I would also want it to be close to the same A to C length as the original fork. Thanks all!


Both my son-in-law and myself are both in the 230-240 range and he runs a white brothers carbon fork, I run a Ritchey carbon fork for a couple of years will no ill effect what so ever. On-One's carbon fork, like the Ritchey have no weight limit and the on-one carbon fork is well under or around when you catch one about $150.00.

You would probably like it faaarrr better because you wont be getting as beat.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

Glad to hear others are trying out the G29! This bike has helped me lose 20lbs since i got it a little over a month ago. The ss is just too much fun and so easy to work on! I had some plans to upgrade mine but recently found out im going to be a father so that stuff is on the back burner for now. Still running it all stock and have not had an issue since i properly bedded the brakes. They will put me over the bars now if i wish and no longer squeal. i just got back from a long night right all through town dodging through the empty streets and sidewalks is so much fun!


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Congrats papadog!!!


----------



## Erz327 (Feb 16, 2013)

waz0wski said:


> I consider mine just a "big" BMX bike. It's agile, easy to work on, and great for rolling around downtown for my daily ride (and as a 29er, rolling over just about anything really)


Great. I can't wait to take it out! I actually have not been able to ride. The bike has been assembled for about 10 days now. I hope I can get a chance on Tuesday or Wednesday to take it out for a spin.

One quick question tho. I will be riding mostly on the streets around town. The tires that it comes with are pretty chunky I guess, for lack of better description. So my question is, Will these tires suffice for around town or are they strictly for off road ?

Thanks in advance crew.


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

Erz327 said:


> Great. I can't wait to take it out! I actually have not been able to ride. The bike has been assembled for about 10 days now. I hope I can get a chance on Tuesday or Wednesday to take it out for a spin.
> 
> One quick question tho. I will be riding mostly on the streets around town. The tires that it comes with are pretty chunky I guess, for lack of better description. So my question is, Will these tires suffice for around town or are they strictly for off road ?
> 
> Thanks in advance crew.


You will have lots or rolling resistance with the stock tires, and less grip while cornering, if your using it mainly for road riding I would invest in some schwalbe big apples.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

They move pretty well on pavement if psi is kept up. I feel like the WTBs have less rolling restistance then some other cross country type tires. I kept mine on there bc i ride about 2 miles of pavement to the trail head.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I really like Kenda Small Block 8's on the road and some trails. They are light and at 80psi on the road they roll great! 
I came here to post my latest modification though. Just put the fork on last night and will get to ride it this weekend. I lost a pound and a half with this fork and hope it will be a little more compliant than the stock one.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

^^^ diggin the new fork! Seein yours make me really wish they had orange in my size when i ordered mine! Im gonna get some small blocks when the wtbs wear out. u runnin upgraded brakes?


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh yeah, Jenson USA had BB7's on sale so I went with 200mm rotors. I last weighed in at 246lbs and thought these would be perfect. The kits are very complete with rotors, loaded calipers, and all the hardware to mount them front or rear. The 200mm kits were $67 and other sizes were a bit less. I have some fast, rocky trails and literally could not hold well enough with 2 fingers on the brakes. The 200's are overkill and require me to work on finesse. 1 finger can now cause an endo if I squeeze too hard.


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

What chain tugs fit on the bike? Thinking about adding some.


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

camekanix - you should run your front brake line under the fork crown and inside the fork leg instead of on the outside of the fork leg. this will prevent it from snagging on trees, etc. on the trail.

TManiac - get the redline chain tugs. They are cheap ($15) and work great. Use both drive side and non-drive side tugs as it makes alignment super easy.


----------



## Erz327 (Feb 16, 2013)

ehwik said:


> TManiac - get the redline chain tugs. They are cheap ($15) and work great. Use both drive side and non-drive side tugs as it makes alignment super easy.


Did you have to cut yours ?

I ordered a set but have not installed them yet because I read they have to be cut.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

ehwik said:


> camekanix - you should run your front brake line under the fork crown and inside the fork leg instead of on the outside of the fork leg. this will prevent it from snagging on trees, etc. on the trail.
> 
> TManiac - get the redline chain tugs. They are cheap ($15) and work great. Use both drive side and non-drive side tugs as it makes alignment super easy.


Done. I had just installed the fork and did not even get the zipties out before I took the pics. Good advice though! The Redline chain tugs are good but I got bolts and locknuts for $1.40 and thread them right into the dropouts.


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

Erz327 - I didn't cut mine, but I swapped the rear cog for a 20T, which shifts the wheel forward a bit and allows them to fit fine. Cutting them isn't a huge deal as it just gets rid of the extra material. The other option is to use bolts/nuts as has been posted before on this thread.

camekanix - I did the nuts/bolts method for a month or so, but the clearance is pretty close with the chainstay which was making adjustment a pain. On mine some of the welds were pretty large and didn't allow the bolt head to fit without modification. Alas, I switched to the chain tugs.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

can you guys take some pics of your tug setup?


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

There are several pictures in the thread:
post #110 for the bolt/nut set up

post #178 for the redline tug nut set up


----------



## Erz327 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I was able to make them fit. Now I find that the chain is a bit too tight after putting the redline chain tug. 

Should there be a bit of play on the chain ? or is the point of the chain tug to make it as snug as possible ?

Sorry for the noob question.
TIA


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

Erz327 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was able to make them fit. Now I find that the chain is a bit too tight after putting the redline chain tug.
> 
> Should there be a bit of play on the chain ? or is the point of the chain tug to make it as snug as possible ?
> 
> ...


The chain should not be tight. You want a little play in it, but not too much.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Don't be sorry for noob questions, we all have something to learn. Soon you'll be helping others out:thumbsup:


----------



## Erz327 (Feb 16, 2013)

jamesh75 said:


> The chain should not be tight. You want a little play in it, but not too much.


Thanks. I loosened it up a bit. It feels more smooth and not so stiff. I will take it out and adjust if necessary.



camekanix said:


> Don't be sorry for noob questions, we all have something to learn. Soon you'll be helping others out:thumbsup:


Thanks a lot. I hope to be of some help to future or current members at some point. I truthfully did not know there is so much technical aspects to bikes!.

P.S. : 1 more post and i'll post a pic or two of my G29


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

So reply to this then post a pic
I ordered a 15.5" G29 in white for a friend and got it yesterday, put it together and compared it to my 19" model. The wheelbase is the same, only the frame height seems to be different. I put my longest seatpost in it and took it out to scuff in the pads and rotors. It felt even more bmx like than mine and I think the long seat post smoothed small bumps and gravel etc. I like the lower look as well. If she weren't 5'3" I'd probably keep the white one and give her my orange one.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

haha thanks!


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

camekanix said:


> So reply to this then post a pic
> I ordered a 15.5" G29 in white for a friend and got it yesterday, put it together and compared it to my 19" model. The wheelbase is the same, only the frame height seems to be different. I put my longest seatpost in it and took it out to scuff in the pads and rotors. It felt even more bmx like than mine and I think the long seat post smoothed small bumps and gravel etc. I like the lower look as well. If she weren't 5'3" I'd probably keep the white one and give her my orange one.


will have to let me know how she likes it! was thinking about getting one for my wife...she tried riding my 19in around and it was comical lol


----------



## jsurfov (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can order replacement or upgraded chain tensioners for this bike? Mine stripped first time I adjusted them and they came bent new.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

toss them out. the dropouts on your bike are drilled and tapped for bolts to push the axle.


----------



## jsurfov (Nov 14, 2011)

ScaryJerry said:


> toss them out. the dropouts on your bike are drilled and tapped for bolts to push the axle.


ScaryJerry, do you mean the bike is okay without the tensioners? If so, that is easier and cheaper.


----------



## Erz327 (Feb 16, 2013)

camekanix said:


> So reply to this then post a pic
> I ordered a 15.5" G29 in white for a friend and got it yesterday, put it together and compared it to my 19" model. The wheelbase is the same, only the frame height seems to be different. I put my longest seatpost in it and took it out to scuff in the pads and rotors. It felt even more bmx like than mine and I think the long seat post smoothed small bumps and gravel etc. I like the lower look as well. If she weren't 5'3" I'd probably keep the white one and give her my orange one.


lol funny you share that. I dared my wife to give bike riding a try because it has been long since the last time she rode one. She's 5'6", I'm 6'8". I ordered the 21" frame. She couldn't even get on the seat lol.


----------



## Erz327 (Feb 16, 2013)

As promised!


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

> will have to let me know how she likes it! was thinking about getting one for my wife...she tried riding my 19in around and it was comical lol


She loves it! We went on what was expected to be an easy 5 mile ride but extended it to an 8.6 mile ride with some nasty hills thrown in. I'm geared 33-21 and I geared hers 33-22 and we had a blast although I now have to live down my over the bars moment. I am quite experienced at crashing all things mechanical though so no real harm done. She is an avid road rider (including fixies) and really holds her own off road too. I got a text today that her anti bike roommate (5'1") thought it looked good enough to try too and it fit her well. I should also mention that the stem is a bit shorter in the 15.5" vs 19" frame. I'll post pics here and on the AZ forum tomorrow.

The white looks great but I really dig that orange.


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 12, 2012)

I loves it indeed. I think the white is pretty spiffy looking. The reach is pretty comfortable, though the bars are a bit wider than I'm used to but that's probably because I'm used to very narrow road bars. I would say it is a very comfortable size for anyone down to about 5'2. My roommate was able to fit with the seat all the way down which is fine for riding to the store, but I don't think it would be ideal for trails because the top tube might be a bit high. All in all I am super satisfied and thankful.


----------



## jsurfov (Nov 14, 2011)

jsurfov said:


> ScaryJerry, do you mean the bike is okay without the tensioners? If so, that is easier and cheaper.


Thanks, ScaryJerry. I figured it out after reading this entire post for clues! It takes me a noob minute!


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Pics as promised.















Here you can really see the difference between the 15.5" frame and the 19"er


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 12, 2012)

you can really see the difference in top tube slope in those pics. also notice the difference in head tube, there's about a one inch gap between top and down tubes on the 19" frame, but they're joined on the 15.5" frame.


----------



## panicstop (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool stuff Lucrecia!!:thumbsup:

I have to admit it's really hard NOT to consider this bike if your in the market for a SS ride. Just got back from my LBS and their SS offerings from Trek and Specialized were hovering at $1000 - $1300.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

i wish they had orange when i ordered mine!!! love this bike in orange! 

panicstop-this is def a good SS for the money...can upgrade a few components and have a bangin SS for cheap! 

ive put alot of time in on mine and after i got the brakes working well my only complaint is the spokes on rear wheel loosen up after few rides...not having any true issues as long as i keep an eye on em...Will take to LBS once it warms up for for a full true on front and rear...


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

LOOKS GREAT! Fyi tie back the front brake cable or it will rub clearcoat off the frame. i ziptied mine to the other cable away from the head tube. feel like they shoulda made the front cable slightly longer to get rid of that problem


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

For the record, I could have tinkered less and been 99% as happy with this bike. I like my upgrades but if I was working on a stricter budget I would have limited my modifications to going tubeless, changing gearing, longer seat post, better brakes. I did not need a carbon fork and the difference in weight and compliance is not that noticeable. If I was shorter and lighter then I would be very happy with just going tubeless and gearing it correctly for my local trails. I was ready and able to buy that sexy Specialized Carve SL Pro but chose to keep tinkering with my G29 and I am happy with that choice. I am kind of toying with the idea of getting a 15.5" frame and swapping my parts over now that I know I will fit fine and have even more clearance between taint & top tube:eekster:


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 12, 2012)

i think tubeless is definitely in my future. decreasing the weight is about as good as you can get on a single speed since we dont have the crutch of easier gears. I should also point out that there are several spacers on mine so in theory the bars can be dropped slightly for a more aggressive ride or shorter rider.

The white is really growing on me. They have a neon green for the model that comes with front suspension that's really cool as well. If i can find just the neon green frame I might splurge, but white was what I had my eye on.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

We can strip & paint any color out there. It's not that labor intensive. ! day, materials, and beer, simple.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

^this is true!


----------



## jsurfov (Nov 14, 2011)

Dang, those desert trails look nice! I had a chance to take out my G29 on the Chehaw Park Trails in Albany, GA, yesterday. I did switch the rear cog out to a 21 tooth which was pretty much perfect for all but the steepest section. I've always wondered what the big deal was about rigid SS 29er's. Very fun bike type!


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

hey everyone.. I'm thinking of working on a build with this bike, I have some things in mind, although I have some questions about the bike - perhaps you guys could help me out?
any of you with 21" and 19" frames: what's the exact length of your headtube?
I need to know the difference, reason being I hope to fit a stock fork from a 19" frame, and put it on the 21" frame, I'm hoping the steer-tube is lengthy enough to pull this off. I'll be replacing the stem too, so I'm hoping I have enough room to play around with these things. the website has it listed on the geometry but it jumps down 22 mm, which seems odd to me, like maybe they got them backwards..?
Also how are the pedals? could I use some velcro toe-straps with them, ya think? bleh, I don't feel like replacing the pedals.. 
Can't think of any other real questions, at the moment, but I know I had more, haha. 
I'm pretty convinced I'll get this bike to tinker around with, I've been looking for a singlespeed 29er for some deviant plans I've conjured up over the winter while the sun was away and I had nothing better to do.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

My 19" frame measures 22" even from center of steerer tube to center of seat tube.


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

My apologies, let me be more specific - I'm looking for the measurement of the head tube - the length of the bit where the fork goes through the headset. I'm hoping the fork from a 19" frame will fit into a 21" frame I'm purchasing from bikeisland for a build without the fork's steertube falling short on me. I'll be using a 30mm stack height bmx stem, if that helps (I'm not sure the stack height of the stock stem), and I see that there's spacers on the steertube as it is, but I just want to be sure I suppose. 
haha hope that's not just more confusing...?


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

OK, the head tube on my 19"er id 5.5". That and the 1" or so of spacers they use should allow the use of the 21" frame with the 19" fork.


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

lovely, thank you kindly :-D

I'm placing my order this week, I'll be building up one of the no-decal g29 frames from bikeisland (a sub-site of bikesdirect that sells individual parts and framesets).
looks pretty nice. the frameset is only 149?! I could hardly believe it.

anyone had any troubles with this headset? looks kinda cheep-O.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

if i hit hard up front my headset feels a little loose...will eventually replace it is wat it is i guess for a 300 bike


----------



## Moto W (Sep 4, 2011)

*Pics of my Gravity*

I thought I'd share a few pictures of my bike.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

^ love the view!


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

So heres a noobish question. I plan to buy this bike shortly and have a spare set of rims that I want to buy a single speed conversion kit for. These rims are standard QR, I know the fronts will be ok but is there anything I need to do for the rear?. I know the rear comes with a tensioner and all I just want to make sure I could put my spare rims to use. Thanks all and I hope im making sense.


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

when mine showed up yesterday the tensioners were bent to hell so I removed them and threw them out. I'm not sure they actually fit on this frame's drop outs, and I suspect that they were forced into place. I'm used to riding on a track frame without using any kind of tensioners, so I'm already comfortable with aligning the rear wheel 'manualy', so to say. 

as for quick release - I'm not terribly familiar with the use of them as none of my bikes use them. I live in and work in a major metropolitan city on the east coast and using a quick release leaves one prone to wheel and/or seat theft.
I have, however, read many an article / forum posts on the matter and the general conclusion is that quick-release is not recommended on a track-end type scenario because of axle-slippage (especially if you're a 'stand and mash' kind of peddler), which can cause you to drop your chain. the end result is that you'll eat pavement, or dirt if that's what you've got going on.
Having said that, or rather typed it, I'm sure if you buy some tensioners that fit this frame suitably it'd work fine with a QR axle. there's several posts earlier in this very thread that touch on that topic. I've also read that some people tighten their QR to the point where you almost need a tool to unclamp it, and it holds true for the most part. I have my doubts, though, and I'm not a big fan of the whole idea of QR in general. 

You could always just replace the QR axle for a standard lock nut'd axle...? I don't think it's a terrible process, as far as my understanding takes me.

hope that helps.

watch your butthole buddy. (just thought I'd throw that in there, sound advice is to be well regarded. :-D)

cheers.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

Tockit said:


> when mine showed up yesterday the tensioners were bent to hell so I removed them and threw them out.


I've heard a lot of people say that when they got their bike, the tensioners were bent. If you look at them closely, they are bent for a reason. The way the plate that contacts the dropouts is designed, the tensioner bolts have to be bent. Its just a poor design. I bought the M5 bolts that people talked about earlier in this thread. The problem is, they have a regular bolt head, and there isn't enough room to be able to tighten them without scratching the frame. I'm still looking for M5 bolts with either a phillips or allen head.


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

Lowes should have M5 with Allen head. I just bought some M6 with Allen head there last week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

Bummer they only have black in med..no white or orange until May. So i guyss ill wait and buy the orange.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I broke my orange frame (perfect storm) and ordered a 15.5 unbranded black frame from bike island. Lovin it so far!


----------



## NCSean (Mar 30, 2013)

***


----------



## peterpf13 (Apr 14, 2012)

the chain tensioners that come with this bike are crap. i ordered Origin8 Chain Tensioner Adjuster Banjo 3/8" Silver Set of 2 on ebay for about $10.


----------



## NCSean (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm ordering one of these today but I am stuck on what size to order. I'm 5' 9.5" with a 32" inseam. Which would fit better the 17.5" or 19".


----------



## peterpf13 (Apr 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

camekanix said:


> I broke my orange frame (perfect storm) and ordered a 15.5 unbranded black frame from bike island. Lovin it so far!


egads, broke it? what happened there?

The unbranded frame looks super sleek, no logos, nice and shiny. I've been bedding-in the brakes over the last few days and they're getting nice and grabby for me now - I have no problem locking the back wheel and skidding to a stop. 
hope I don't stir up a sh*t storm by mentioning this (some people are so stern on this subject) but I ordered a 16t bolt-on cog for the disc side of the hub. I need to order new pedals though, as I can't really attach my straps to the stock ones, and riding without them is like not wearing a seatbelt in a car.

anywho I'll see how that works out hehe..


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

New trail and large very pointy rock at the bottom of my 1st attempt at taking a drop off that I could not see the other side of at speed. The scabs have fallen off though and I am back in the saddle. For those of you looking at frame size so carefully, I am 6'2" with a 34" inseam and loved the 19" frame. I am now on the 15.5" frame and like it alot too. Best thing about it is no contact between taint & top tube when I slip off a pedal (better pedals next on list). The wheelbase is close between the frame sizes. The smaller bikes come with shorter stems bringing the bars closer to saddle. I did get a longer seat tube to compensate for the shorter frame as well. I'll post pics of the revised unit Monday when I get to work, it is 100% black now.


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

wow, sounds adventurous hehe. 
I'm rocking a bmx stem on mine, bringing the bars a bit closer to my comfort range. 
you'll probably have to trim your cables down, I notice they're already a bit excessive as is - I usually like to keep my cables nice and trim though. my next endeavor is to rout my front brake cable through my headtube just to get it out of the way. with the bolt-on rear cog I'll just remove the rear brake more than likely, that'll cut down on all the cable rattling caused by the exposed cable under the top-tube. I'm just a stickler for things like that I guess.

I also felt the need to remove the bash-guard on the crank as the chain would rattle incessantly against it every time I would huck a curb or rumble down some stairs. I ride primarily through city terrain.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

NCSean said:


> I'm ordering one of these today but I am stuck on what size to order. I'm 5' 9.5" with a 32" inseam. Which would fit better the 17.5" or 19".


I'm about the exact same size as you, and the 17.5" fits me great.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's my little black stealth bomber. Ok, not so stealthy with my chunky arse on it but I'm liking the smaller frame.


----------



## NCSean (Mar 30, 2013)

jamesh75 said:


> I'm about the exact same size as you, and the 17.5" fits me great.


 I ordered a 17.5" in black Saturday. I'm hoping it will show up before the end of the week. I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. I went ahead and ordered some Origin8 chain tensioners seeing as most everyone in this thread said the stockers are junk. I was going to go ahead and order a 400mm seat post but decided to wait and see if the stock 300mm fits me ok.


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

camekanix said:


> View attachment 786505


that's a lot of seatpost. having ridden the different sizes, what are your thoughts on intentionally riding a smaller than necessary frame?
I feel like it would lend to the 'bmx' quality of it - seems fun. 
good clearance for bumpy trails I'd imagine.

here's an anomaly - when I ordered my frame it came with only about 1/3 of the headset (cane creek vpa42e). luckily I had one of my own. it DID, however, come with a giant bag FULL of about 40 or so headset spacers, 5 of the plastic O-rings, and a small bag of about 10 bearing ring sets. how odd...?
I presume mine was on the end of an assembly line, and those parts were extra or left over - so they just threw them into my box...


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I like it. I can't really say that the wheelbase is shorter than my other frame due to gearing and fork changes etc. it does feel pretty BMX-ish and I do really like the lower top tube, especially on those sudden uphill stops.


----------



## peterpf13 (Apr 14, 2012)

which rear cog do i need for this bike? i want to go with a 16t or maybe 14t for road use.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I tried a 16T rear and really liked it for flats and really mild hills.


----------



## peterpf13 (Apr 14, 2012)

camekanix can u tell me what brand did you buy? and which website?


----------



## peterpf13 (Apr 14, 2012)

having trouble removing the cog. which tool do i need to buy? its got 12 splines on it.
Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Cassette and Freewheel Removal


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

This is the right tool...
Park Tool Co. » FR-1 : Freewheel Remover : Freewheel & Cassette
These wheels have Shimano style splined hubs. 
I bought several inexpensive ( less than $4 each ) Dimension gogs from Jenson USA to see what gearing I like best. They are thin though and I have read that they can wear into the hub splines over time so after I settled on gearing I got a Surley cog which has a much wider mating surface where it meets the hub. I like 33 x 21 gearing for the steeper trails around here and 33 x 15 or 16 on the road. I can't remember which one I had on there because I gave them away for someone else to experiment with.


----------



## peterpf13 (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks for advice on cogs. Are u sure its the fr-1 and not the fr-5 ?


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

Has anyone torn this bike down to weigh the frame? If someone knows I'd like to know the weight of a 17.5 frame. Ive searched and only found the weight of the fork.


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

Breitness24 said:


> Has anyone torn this bike down to weigh the frame? If someone knows I'd like to know the weight of a 17.5 frame. Ive searched and only found the weight of the fork.


I have a 19" frame with no parts on it that weighs in around 6 or 7 lbs.


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

thanks tockit, damn its a pig.. BD emailed me back and said "its around 4lbs".


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

OOps, Fr-5 it is. I saw Shimano and rolled with it. Good catch!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad to see this thread still going and peeps rocking and diggin' there G29 :thumbsup:

I'd planned to buy one but crap came up* (not the least of which no less than TWO moves,but mostly I've been off the bike completely since July until last week)...it'd STILL be less expensive to buy this bike than finish my O8 Scout 29 project (total price including the buying of it),and I would have lots of upgraded parts I could throw at it (better wheelset,Manitou Drake fork,and bb7's to name a few)...

Thanks guys,for keeping this going 





*This is now the 3rd time in as many years as I'd planned to buy a new BD budget SS,and the 3rd time in a row crap's came up and shot it out the window. I am NOT going to say "I'm getting one" this time,it seems to jinx me. I will say I've been setting back 20 here and 40 there,and getting close though


----------



## peterpf13 (Apr 14, 2012)

ill post some pics once i get the bike together again. i was messing around and the bearings came out of the hub. need to clean them and repack it


----------



## Danno85 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys, new to the forums here. Baught the g29 susp. model and had a few questions. this is the first MTB i have owned in 10 years so tech has come along ways and im new to it once again,, Are the disc brakes designed to not lock-up like V-brakes? I read that the susp model may be a waste of a bill and to stay rigid, This model has 2013 lockout shocks with a preload understanding everything about this bike is entry level, but wouldnt that make it the best of both worlds as far as entry level goes?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Danno85,first let me welcome you to this place,and back to biking! Hope you enjoy your visit,my friend :thumbsup:


I will have to answer as best I can in general,I don't own one (yet,hopefully),that said...

1) The "weakness" you're experiencing with your discs aren't because they aren't designed to lock the wheels up like you can with V's. Most likely,they aren't broken/bled in yet. By that,I mean,once you get them properly adjusted,they should have strong stopping power. These are,as others have said,lower level discs,and from what I gathered reading through,the pads arent the best. Once broken in,if you still aren't happy with their stopping,others here have had good results with upgrading the pads (shouldn't be expensive,or difficult to do yourself). Can someone give him a link,please?

2) Fork: SunTour is well known for making very basic,very low/entry level forks. I was the one asking about it earlier,not remembering right off who responded (I didn't go back and look for this reply),he made good points-the diameter of the stanchion tubes is smaller than normal for 29"er bikes and therefore won't be as durable as a more expensive fork when used for technical/rough offroad. I remember emailing Bikes Direct with questions when I was planning on buying it last year,but I cannot remember the model name,LOL! They did say it was a 100mm travel model with preload adjustment,and the option to lock out a fork (especially on a SS) is always nice. I don't know your weight,trails,or riding style-my best advice it keep eye on in,and when you come to a rocky downhill,remember it's a budget model-be gentle and keep an eye on it,it should be fine. Despite all I just said,I've read nothing anywhere online of this fork failing anyone catastrophicaly,just that "it's heavy/weak/etc" mostly from people used to more expensive. Bear it's budget mindedness/weak points in mind as you ride. On that note,direct answer to your question,IMO yeah,it will be fine to get you back riding. My moto is always upgrade later when problems crop up (if they do),otherwise ride it like I stole it,LOL!

Looking forward to pics when you have enough posts,have fun,my friend


----------



## Danno85 (Apr 5, 2013)

It is an awesome day for some riding, i will fill out some posts being i need some to post pics. I got some new pedals for the bike, i think they were called Primo Super Tenderizers. anyway they stick to my kicks real nice and were really cheap. + they are made were i live.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Cool,have fun riding,Brother!


----------



## shiftmx (May 26, 2008)

I am wanting to order a g29 in white, but I am unsure if it should be a 17.5" or 19"? I am 6' with a 32" inseam (with shoes on). I like the idea of the 17.5 giving a little more stand over height in case of an emergency drop of the seat...but will I regret getting the slightly smaller bike over the 19"? Please advise...


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

shiftmx said:


> I am wanting to order a g29 in white, but I am unsure if it should be a 17.5" or 19"? I am 6' with a 32" inseam (with shoes on). I like the idea of the 17.5 giving a little more stand over height in case of an emergency drop of the seat...but will I regret getting the slightly smaller bike over the 19"? Please advise...


I am the same height and inseam. I would get the 19

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

White's sold out in everything but the 15" currently (I just looked cause I was thinking so...),says "More in May"


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

longhaultrucker said:


> White's sold out in everything but the 15" currently (I just looked cause I was thinking so...),says "More in May"


I know... I just ordered a black 19" but would have much preferred the white had they been in stock.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I just hope they keep a few 17.5" Blacks in stock a few weeks...


----------



## tragedybysyntax (May 6, 2009)

So I'm in the market for a 29er.. My options are between this, the nashbar and the monocog. I also see the gravity in unbranded black with a Suspension fork
on eBay for 275$. Decisions decisions...this isn't easy!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Well,Nashbar's site shows a $499 price for the same or lesser specs,Redline's site shows MSRP of $650 for specs that aren't worth $300 more (trust me-or research yourself-they aren't),but you do get a chromo steel frame as opposed to the budget spec aluminum on the G29...the Gravity comes out smeling like a real bargain for the money.

Normally,with my spinal issues from an on the job injury back in '01 (serious enough that I'm both blessed to be walking/even breathing,and that made me "legally disabled"),I ride steel almost exclusively...but for just over half the price*,EVEN knowing a much loved LBS carried Redline,my money will go to BD for the Gravity. I mean,even if you have the $650 to blow on a Monocog**,the G29 i sjust a screaming deal sitting side by side. My 2 cents,anyways. 



*Monocog= $650 + tax,G29= $350 total

** Monocog's specs and components aren't really any better...where a few coomponents are MARGINALLY better,a few are of lesser spec as well. Now,I'm pro-Redline,I owned and LOVED an original 26"er Monocog from '02-11,and my frist 29"er was a d440 bought new and loved in '08 (I sold it in '11 after building up a Jabberwocky and Bandersnatch),my local LBS that I love enough to be friends outside of the shop with all but 1 employee (I don't dislike him,just different circles) AND have the Wife bake em all a cake once per month.....I'm going for the G29 despite the aluminum frame. The Monocog is a great bike with a cult-like following,but at $650+tax is no longer a screaming deal for what you get,the G29 is.

As far as the Nashbar,I have no experience with that bike at all,I've even yet to see one on trail...if they put em back on sale really close to BD's pricepoint I might have to do some serious thinking/soul searching between the 2,but at $499,it just doesn't make any financial sense to order one online budget aluminum framed bike with the same or lesser spec for $150 (PLUS shipping) more than another budget aluminum framed bike of another (with free shipping,no less)....again,my 2 cents anyways,I'm by no means an expert,and it isn't my moneys you'd be spending. In the end,it's what YOU decide,and regaurdless of what you decide,regaurdless of what you buy,in the end you will be living with your budget and your new best friend (bike),and if you get lots of smiles per mile,that's the bottom line of what matters 


PS and BTW...got a link to that eBay seller/sell? $275??? WOW


----------



## peterpf13 (Apr 14, 2012)

what do u guys think of this fork? Exotic Rigid Alu MTB Bike Fork 29er Disc Specific 46 5 | eBay
$115 shipped


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

peterpf13 said:


> what do u guys think of this fork? Exotic Rigid Alu MTB Bike Fork 29er Disc Specific 46 5 | eBay
> $115 shipped


Light, but very stiff I have read. I have read good things about the carbon forks. $199 shipped


----------



## peterpf13 (Apr 14, 2012)

can the carbon one take some abuse?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!  Got some more stuff moved on CL,barring unforseens,getting REALLY close to ordering one without having to tap "regular income" (which was my Wife's condition to "buying yet another bicycle",LOL!)


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats man, let us know WHEN you get it this time... no more excuses!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't jinx it


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

So I'm already planning on my fork upgrade. Since the bike was so below my "budget" I figure I might as well get some goodies for it fairly soon.

In this thread I've seen reference to the Kona P2, Voodoo Zombie, Salsa cro-moto, On-One Carbon, Ritchey carbon and White Brothers carbon. For about $200, what would you recommend for a light weight and compliant fork?

Also noticed very early in the thread it was mentioned that the WTB rims are not tubeless compatible and the tubes that come with the bike use schrader valves. Any recent purchasers confirm or deny?


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

yes they use schrader valves. I can't speak for tubeless compatibility, as I don't know anything about all that. 

the stock fork is pretty heavy, but I don't seem to have much trouble hucking curbs around the city, so I'm not sure a fork upgrade is in the cards for me, personally. I could see how it might be necessary for trail riding, but I'm riding through downtown philly. my biggest concerns are glass shards, potholes, and the occasional pedestrian. none of those things slow me down anymore, I just roll right over them


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

IDK about tubeless,but you can see the schrader tube valve stem in the pics of the bike on the site


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

I was just asking if the latest shipments used the same components, most manufacturers don't take new photos for minor component changes. To change to Presta tubes, is it just a matter of changing the tubes? Sorry for the newb question...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Yup,just a matter of changing them out. Going from Presta to Schrader one has to ream out the hole a bit (Schrader valves being a bit bigger). Don't ever worry about "noob questions",my friend,that's what we're here for,and how we all learn


----------



## peterpf13 (Apr 14, 2012)

why all the hate towards schrader valves?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

IDK about "hate"...lotsa people prefer Presta because they seem to hold their fill of air a bit better,and lots of times are a bit lighter as well (depending on brand). Personally,not being a "weight weenie" (not meaning that in a derogatory sense,nothing wrong with it,I just don't worry about weight myself),I use whatever's available and don't worry about it much. But that's just me


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't have a valve type preference but went with presta for my tubeless conversion because that's what was available. I am a big fan of tubeless tires now & highly recommend doing it.


----------



## shiftmx (May 26, 2008)

camekanix said:


> I don't have a valve type preference but went with presta for my tubeless conversion because that's what was available. I am a big fan of tubeless tires now & highly recommend doing it.


You went tubeless on the g29 stock wheels? Just wondering because I am about to order a g29 and was considering going tubeless myself.


----------



## peterpf13 (Apr 14, 2012)

is tubeless good?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Well,unseens were barred and nothing jinxed it,just pulled the trigger on a black 17.5" less than 5 minutes ago  :rockon:


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

ParsedOut said:


> Also noticed very early in the thread it was mentioned that the WTB rims are not tubeless compatible and the tubes that come with the bike use schrader valves. Any recent purchasers confirm or deny?


This is correct.

I just set up one wheel for tubeless last night though...

Stan's recommends using foam weather seal or something to fill the center channel on these if you are converting them to tubeless. Instead I went "ghetto tubeless" I just used 1" gorilla tape (handy roll) and it fits perfectly between the sides of the rim. I also used a stan's presta valve and sealant. I managed to seat the bead with only a floor pump.

Haven't ridden it yet but it is holding air.


----------



## peterpf13 (Apr 14, 2012)

why go through all that trouble for tubeless?


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

peterpf13 said:


> why go through all that trouble for tubeless?


You can run lower pressure without pinch flats.


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

longhaultrucker said:


> Well,unseens were barred and nothing jinxed it,just pulled the trigger on a black 17.5" less than 5 minutes ago  :rockon:


woohoooo!


----------



## tragedybysyntax (May 6, 2009)

Curious about if the wheels have skewers.. and if not, which ones should I be looking for? Would sure make tossing ontop of the roof much easier


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

As in quick release skewers? No,these are bolt-on axles. They should work exactly the same as far as fitting in the roof rack's fork mount,it's just that you'd have to lossen the bolt first (rather than the qr). One might get slippage out back (without a tensioner) if ya put a qr in the back (I've run qr's out back on SS's,but it was a different type of dropout,for eg a Vassago with slider drops),but there's no reason whatsoever you couldn't run one with no probs in the front wheel (which is the one you'd be needing it on anyways,right?).


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

> You went tubeless on the g29 stock wheels? Just wondering because I am about to order a g29 and was considering going tubeless myself.


Yup, stock wheels, Gorilla tape, Stans tubeless valve stems and Stans sealer. Benefits include...
-Less weight, I lost 1.4lbs by losing the extra thick Slime tubes. 
-Lower pressure = more traction on rock & hardpack etc. 
-Lower pressure also makes the ride less harsh.
-No pinch flats. 
I did use the stock tires at 1st but run different ones now. None of the tires I've switched over to tubeless (friends also) have been designed for it but they seem to be working fine. 
I did burp (sounded more like a fart) some air out of my front tire on a nasty rocky hill and it could have unseated the bead but didn't. I carry CO2 and a spare tube just in case though.


----------



## tragedybysyntax (May 6, 2009)

Ahhh... yeah, just in front is where I would like to put one. So.. spec wise what do I go by to pick out a quick release skewer? Is it hub specific or....? I'm psyching myself up for the great 29er build of '13!! Also, I've decided to strip the frame once I get the bike... going to do a flat rat rod color, like a dull olive green or a flat rust red. Might even just do powder coat... we'll see


----------



## shiftmx (May 26, 2008)

camekanix said:


> Yup, stock wheels, Gorilla tape, Stans tubeless valve stems and Stans sealer. Benefits include...
> -Less weight, I lost 1.4lbs by losing the extra thick Slime tubes.
> -Lower pressure = more traction on rock & hardpack etc.
> -Lower pressure also makes the ride less harsh.
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the info! I am going to order order my G29 tonight. Just wanted to make sure the wheels would be ok. I saw one guy earlier in the thread didn't have a favorable review of the stock wheels. But as long as I can run them tubeless eventually, they are fine by me.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

The stock wheels will need to be tightened up and possibly trued but work fine. They may not be the lightest or strongest but I am 246 lbs, fast (downhill anyways) and ride some pretty rocky trails (look up vids for Hawes Loop and Lost Dog Wash) and they have held up fine so far.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

tragedybysyntax said:


> Ahhh... yeah, just in front is where I would like to put one. So.. spec wise what do I go by to pick out a quick release skewer? Is it hub specific or....? I'm psyching myself up for the great 29er build of '13!! Also, I've decided to strip the frame once I get the bike... going to do a flat rat rod color, like a dull olive green or a flat rust red. Might even just do powder coat... we'll see


I'm not 100% sure specifically what to ask for/order,I mean,not sure if there are anything specifics-wise you'd need to mention when ordering. Seems to me a standard qr skewer for a 135mm front or rear hub should be fine (but I'm no wheel expert). Flat's where it's at,Brother,I can't wait to see it,it's gunna rock! :thumbsup:



shiftmx said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info! I am going to order order my G29 tonight. Just wanted to make sure the wheels would be ok. I saw one guy earlier in the thread didn't have a favorable review of the stock wheels. But as long as I can run them tubeless eventually, they are fine by me.


Granted I had different hubs (Shimano XT Disc,I think they were),but yeah,these wheels ain't so bad at all,I ran them on a Redline d440 for a few years,then spaced them out for SS duty on a Vassago Jabberwocky I built up mid '10,never had issue with them (I'm only 160-ish lbs though,but have no finesse to my riding style)...



camekanix said:


> The stock wheels will need to be tightened up and possibly trued but work fine. They may not be the lightest or strongest but I am 246 lbs, fast (downhill anyways) and ride some pretty rocky trails (look up vids for Hawes Loop and Lost Dog Wash) and they have held up fine so far.


What he said :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

UPS tracking says "Out for delivery" today :rockon:


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

longhaultrucker said:


> UPS tracking says "Out for delivery" today :rockon:


Hopefully you don't have the same delays I'm having. Mine has been out for delivery for the past 3 days...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Lets hope the heck not...it showed at their VA depot (leaving for del) at 0620 this morning...that's only 3 miles (knock on wood).


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

there is one locally on CL that has been tempting me


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

It came!!! :band: I got it out and assembled it really quick,then right before they left for the day droppped it off at my favorite LBS to have my squishy fork and Avids installed. Shot a pic of the box,and one of it in the stand (yes,I know,this is before I righted the fork,it's backwards ),too danged excited (and rushed to make it before the LBS closed) to shoot more pics. Box was in good shape on mine (I've read of them being beaten up pretty good),everything looked as it should/was described,I'm happy,will be happier this weekend if this danged headcold lets up enough to ride in the woods


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

So lucky! Mine is still lost. Need to file a claim with UPS...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Man,I'm sorry


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

I know lame... Starting to wish I had just picked this up locally, he'd probably take $500.

Haro Mary Single Speed 29er


----------



## A_666_K9 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mine came in the other day as well!!! super excited!!! stripped some parts off another of my rides and now it sports some egg beaters, BB7s and a Origin8 carbon fork!!! 

I've still gotta bring it in to the LBS to get wheels trued (I need to work on my truing skills) but I can't wait for a test ride & cell phone photo shoot!


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

http://forums.mtbr.com/newreply.php?p=10313258&noquote=1

well... I hesitate to unveil it, but here's my completed project:



























bikeisland.com unbranded frame,
I replaced the stem and handlebars with some bmx styled ones, removed the back brake, replaced it with a velo-solo bolt on cog, replaced the starnut/topcap so I can route the front brake cable through the headtube, replaced pedals and added straps.
replaced the chain just to keep up with the 'chotchkies' minimum standard of 10 pieces of flare. 
looks nice,
rides like a dream,
been getting a lot of compliments around town.
don't hate me for turning my 29er into a fixed gear 
livin' the dream


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

A_666_K9 said:


> Mine came in the other day as well!!! super excited!!! stripped some parts off another of my rides and now it sports some egg beaters, BB7s and a Origin8 carbon fork!!!
> 
> I've still gotta bring it in to the LBS to get wheels trued (I need to work on my truing skills) but I can't wait for a test ride & cell phone photo shoot!


Awesome! Can't wait to see's it 



Tockit said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/newreply.php?p=10313258&noquote=1
> 
> well... I hesitate to unveil it, but here's my completed project:
> 
> ...


Looks sweet,my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

Bikesdirect just sent out a replacement for my missing shipment. Scheduled to arrive 4/17... At least they are making it right, but sucks that I've been waiting for over a week, was hoping to break it in this weekend before the weather gets insanely hot.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Well,I'm glad it's sorted out anyways my friend. BD has pretty good CS from my experience. I didn't get mine out of the LBS today. They may or may not have gotten the parts swapping done,but with 2 kids sick and home for the 3rd straight day (not to mention my fever high of the day at 102.4 degrees at one point),I took em back to the doc for the 2nd Friday in a row. I'll check on it tomorrow sometime.


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

longhaultrucker said:


> Well,I'm glad it's sorted out anyways my friend. BD has pretty good CS from my experience. I didn't get mine out of the LBS today. They may or may not have gotten the parts swapping done,but with 2 kids sick and home for the 3rd straight day (not to mention my fever high of the day at 102.4 degrees at one point),I took em back to the doc for the 2nd Friday in a row. I'll check on it tomorrow sometime.


That sucks, I just got over a pretty nasty bug myself. Peaked at 102.5, luckily it was only for a day, but took me a week or so to get back to full capacity. Hope you and the kids feel better soon.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks  Ugh...a week,I WISH...been building up to (or would that be "torn down to"?  ) this point of misery for nearly 10 days now,LOL!


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow, hope you feel better soon! Let us know how you like the new fork. I was on a trail last week that made me wish I went with suspension rather than rigid carbon.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks,me too,LOL!

I rode rigid for years (most recently a Vassago ODIS fork on that Redline d440 from '08-'early '11),but as I age with these old spinal injuries,my ability to ride is slighted without a little coosh. I ran this fork for over a year on my old Bandersnatch and it proved comfy to be only 80mm (I usually run/ran 100-125mm just for the spine),but that was on sweet steel tubing....we'll see. IF they ever get it done,just got off the phone with em,they haven't touched it yet,so it's looking like Monday now:madman: I woulda went riding tomorrow regaurdless of the flu,so I guess it's probly better for me this way. Still,LAST time I trade home baked cake for labor (especially with pre-payment ) :lol:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Got it back outta the shop today with my bars/stem,seatpost,bb7's,pedals,and Manitou Drake 80mm air fork on it,I still will need to swap the cog/spacers over to my (handbuilt by Buzz29 of The True Wheel LBS,that's his username here,Buzz29,awesome dude he is) WTB/SRAM wheelset and install them,but man,I'm sicker today than I have yet been,was sweating like a pig just shooting the pics 











































Can't WAIT until I beat this dang headcold and hit trail with it!


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks awesome, take it easy and feel 100% before you start riding again though.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks,and yeah....I'm as sick as I am now for trying to ride through it for the 30 Days Biking thing last week,methinks


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

Just a heads up for those waiting. BD has the front suspension version on sale for $399, which is $50 off the normal. Although tempting Im 250lbs i doubt that fork would even be worth it.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

IDK...I was thinking about it a while back (I'm about 160). I didn't get it because I already have the Drake to swap on,but as someone pointed out earlier,the stanchions are 90's era thin. I'd definately talk to BD aboutyour size intended use,warantee/ETC,if they say go for it it's covered...you won't get another 100mm for 50 bucks...then again,if you ride hard and your trails are technical I'd pass,my 2 cents for what they're worth.


----------



## A_666_K9 (Jan 16, 2012)

Origin-8 tensioners installed (no modification necessary) and shakedown ride is done... I'll work on my post count so that I can throw in pictures...

First impression, not my first Rigid SS but is my first 29er...

At 33/18 the feel of the stock gearing is quite close to what I was riding on my 26" @ 32/16, I haven't researched the difference between the gearing @ different wheel sizes so I'm just going off feel... I find that once I get going I'm not off the saddle and hammering away at the pedals as much as I was before (again, could be gearing) but that's a nice change... 

Bars could be wider (maybe an inch or two) but they're not too narrow.

All in all I'm enjoying the ride!


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

Round 2... on vehicle for delivery today. If it doesn't show up again, I'm just going to cancel my order. Over 2 weeks is getting a little out of hand.


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

UPS guy just drove right on past again today. This is starting to feel like a joke... I really wish that Bikes Direct had a phone number, this emailing back and forth isn't getting me anywhere. I'm cancelling my order, I'll find a bike locally instead. Uhg, just in time for the weather to hit 90 degrees, so much for getting a few rides in before summer.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Parsedout,man I'm sorry you're having such an ordeal getting yours,sucks hard


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

A_666_K9 said:


> Origin-8 tensioners installed (no modification necessary)


I've been wondering about this - I notice the origin8's are the same size and shape as the stock tensioners. you didn't have to bend the screw like on the stock ones? are they nice and strait? 
I know your post count is low, but you should snap some pics of them from several angles and post them when you can - I'm curious.


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

Bike showed up today, 2 weeks after initial ordering. Haven't had a chance to open the box yet, but it's finally here!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

AWESOME news!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it!

I STILL haven't thrown a leg over mine,doc said this crap I've fought for going on 3.5 weeks now is walking pnuemonia,sigh...feelign a little better after a few days of antibiotics (I mowed our itty bitty yard today,I might not shoulda but felt strong enough),so hopefully by weekend's end.

I got a revolver sold yesterday,opened up a bit of funds (not much for disposible,since we're just floating level lately,LOL),ordered a new chain/Surly 22t cog for my hilly trails (and my outta shape butt  ) and a computer so my obsessive self can track mileage...getting ansy/anxious to get on dirt with it


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, I'm excited to get it put together and take her on the maiden voyage.

Hope you kick the crud and can put some miles behind you soon!


----------



## A_666_K9 (Jan 16, 2012)

Tockit said:


> I've been wondering about this - I notice the origin8's are the same size and shape as the stock tensioners. you didn't have to bend the screw like on the stock ones? are they nice and strait?
> I know your post count is low, but you should snap some pics of them from several angles and post them when you can - I'm curious.


They actually work very well with no bending of the bolt. They are quite similar but the back piece (that presses against the frame at the end of the dropout) is shaped so that it won't force the nut to bend.

I've got pictures, if you want you can e-mail me and I"ll shoot them over to you. faduljt at gmail dot com


----------



## A_666_K9 (Jan 16, 2012)

ParsedOut said:


> Yeah, I'm excited to get it put together and take her on the maiden voyage.
> 
> Hope you kick the crud and can put some miles behind you soon!


^ THIS

I hope you can BOTH throw a leg over soon... and congrats parsed!! enjoy!!!


----------



## G29r (Apr 19, 2013)

*My Black 17 was just ordered. Orgin8 tensioners ordered.
Not decided on which carbon fork, want to keep it on the cheap, any recommendations are appreciated.
Since its black and I wanted a white one I have a white WTB Devo saddle and a white riser bar to throw on it as well as I will put some white brake cable housings on it with a white bottle cage to give it a lil attitude. Can't wait to hit the new trail 3 miles from my home.*
Pics soon after I pull it off my Park work stand.


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

Not rude, but why is everyone throwing money at this bike? I own one. I got a cheap ($60 used) Salsa fork for it and its fine. If you want to 'keep it cheap', then why are you putting a $200+ carbon fork on it? I know I'm probably going to get some crap for this post, but putting $200+ of upgrades into the bike doesn't make sense. It's fundamentally a heavy frame, made of aluminum, which is not terribly compliant. If you want a comfy SS ride, then why not spring for a nicer steel frame bike using the money in your upgrade fund? Just my two cents.


----------



## G29r (Apr 19, 2013)

Tensioners are 8 bucks. my total spend on upgrades.
And I asked about cheap fork solutions.
You are the one spitting out $200. upgrades not me.
The bars, saddle, brake housing, bottle cage I already have.
I was looking for a cheap fork fix as outlined on several posts here, not looking to be criticized for it. So yeah you were rude and off the mark. Keep your 2 cents.


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

Easy there. That comment was not solely directed at you. However, there are no cheap carbon forks for much less than $200, so that's were the number came from. If you want to fix the fork rake problems, then I would check ebay for a used fork to do it as cheap as possible. I will say that the Salsa Cro-moto grande I got was both cheap and very comfortable. I would look into that. Anyway. Good luck. Enjoy the rides.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

G29 : First,welcome to mtbr,and congrats on the new bike,hope you enjoy both :thumbsup: Can't wait to see pics of it all dirty and having fun. I think you have to have so-many posts before you can do pics though....so get to posting 


ParsedOut and A_666_K9 : Thanks  I felt well enough to mow yesterday (very small yard in a trailer park,LOL,took all of 20 minutes ),I was going to try a short easy road spin around the park here today (small yards,huge all-owners-no-renters park,a couple hundred and several streets),but it's been cold/windy and pouring rain all day...I have some errands to run tomorrow,but REALLY hoping to get some saddle time in,even if it's on the road bike (because I have yet to swap the wheel/brake arts over,and am not likely to do that if I feel up to riding instead of,LOL,besides,yesterday I ordered a chain and cog,no sense swapping twice  )....SOON though


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ehwik said:


> Not rude, but why is everyone throwing money at this bike? I own one. I got a cheap ($60 used) Salsa fork for it and its fine. If you want to 'keep it cheap', then why are you putting a $200+ carbon fork on it? I know I'm probably going to get some crap for this post, but putting $200+ of upgrades into the bike doesn't make sense. It's fundamentally a heavy frame, made of aluminum, which is not terribly compliant. If you want a comfy SS ride, then why not spring for a nicer steel frame bike using the money in your upgrade fund? Just my two cents.


I dunno if you meant me with better wheels,cockpit,brakes and Manitou fork,but all of those parts were already owned/in my parts stash...only bits I bought were a pair of bottle cages,a Surly cog and chain (since the stock one won't be long enough)


----------



## G29r (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks LongHaul!
I think upgrading a bike is cool. Yes the G29 only costs 350 but compares to bikes twice the price. Why not improve/personalize it to a personal preference or style?
I signed up here because of all the great tips and advice which I value greatly. For me life is to short to be a critic. I've had bikes that cost 4K to build(Custom steel 29r) but thats not what I'm after now. Affordable & fun.
My G is gonna be sweet no matter what.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

> Not rude, but why is everyone throwing money at this bike? I own one. I got a cheap ($60 used) Salsa fork for it and its fine. If you want to 'keep it cheap', then why are you putting a $200+ carbon fork on it? I know I'm probably going to get some crap for this post, but putting $200+ of upgrades into the bike doesn't make sense. It's fundamentally a heavy frame, made of aluminum, which is not terribly compliant. If you want a comfy SS ride, then why not spring for a nicer steel frame bike using the money in your upgrade fund? Just my two cents.


I was not sure how I would feel about SS so yes, I wanted the most cost effective (cheap is good too) platform I could find. After spending some time in the saddle I decided I was hooked and then opted to upgrade the current bike rather than replace it. This approach was more practical financially and also fun since I love to tinker with things. So far I am having a blast and would really have to spend some serious dough to improve much over what I've got.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

G29r said:


> Thanks LongHaul!
> I think upgrading a bike is cool. Yes the G29 only costs 350 but compares to bikes twice the price. Why not improve/personalize it to a personal preference or style?
> I signed up here because of all the great tips and advice which I value greatly. For me life is to short to be a critic. I've had bikes that cost 4K to build(Custom steel 29r) but thats not what I'm after now. Affordable & fun.
> My G is gonna be sweet no matter what.


Yer welcome,and that's half the fun for me as well :thumbsup:



camekanix said:


> I was not sure how I would feel about SS so yes, I wanted the most cost effective (cheap is good too) platform I could find. After spending some time in the saddle I decided I was hooked and then opted to upgrade the current bike rather than replace it. This approach was more practical financially and also fun since I love to tinker with things. So far I am having a blast and would really have to spend some serious dough to improve much over what I've got.


And besides that,if one wanted a Blinglespeed but didn't have the money to just go build one all at once,what's better....to start saving and have none to ride,or buy cheap and upgrade with the parts you want while having it to ride,then lastly upgrade frames?


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

Put together my 19" G29 this morning and took her for a spin around the neighborhood before I had to leave for work. Felt great!

As for the upgrades comments. The beauty of nearly all upgrades you can do to a bike will transfer to another frame if you decide to change out frames to a cromo or carbon. So I say upgrade the hell out of your G29 but keep the stock parts, when you decide to super hardcore, then take all your well earned upgraded parts and swap them over to the new ride. Kind of like building a second bike one part at a time.  *edit* Ha, just realized this is basically exactly what longhaultrucker said. Great minds...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Better watch...could be twisted minds


----------



## PDXDrew (Mar 1, 2008)

Are the decals under the clearcoat? I've noticed 2 frames in this thread with no decals.. are they both from bikeisland?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

They might just be...mine (decals) are most definately under the clear :madman:


----------



## G29r (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah, upgrades are good.

Ordered BB7's for the initial assembly. $100. buck upgrade worth every penny.

IMO the brakes are the weakest component of the G.


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

PDXDrew said:


> Are the decals under the clearcoat? I've noticed 2 frames in this thread with no decals.. are they both from bikeisland?


both camekanix and mine are from bikeisland - they sell unbranded g29 frames in black only with or without a fork starting at $149. that's a pretty schnazzy pricepoint for a 29er frame with track fork ends. I saw SE Stout frames from some seller at the same price, but this one had no logos - I just have an affinity for no decals.

also, a word of advice for all of you - yank your bottom bracket out and reinstall it yourself. bikesdirect installs this part completely dry with no polylube whatsoever. hairbrained ****. your bike will love you for the effort.


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

Maiden voyage was a success today. Just went to a really easy area of desert near by and trolled around for a few hours. Some decent sized dirt mounds to climb but nothing difficult. Aside from the pretty heavy toe overlap and a swarm of bees that nearly made me bail on a short downhill, no issues to report.


----------



## G29r (Apr 19, 2013)

Tockit said:


> both camekanix and mine are from bikeisland - they sell unbranded g29 frames in black only with or without a fork starting at $149. that's a pretty schnazzy pricepoint for a 29er frame with track fork ends. I saw SE Stout frames from some seller at the same price, but this one had no logos - I just have an affinity for no decals.
> 
> also, a word of advice for all of you - yank your bottom bracket out and reinstall it yourself. bikesdirect installs this part completely dry with no polylube whatsoever. hairbrained ****. your bike will love you for the effort.


Polylube? Ya mean the bearings are in there dry? Thats messed up if so.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah,thanks for the heads up on the dry bearings! I have some BB tools,but nothing to fit most Truvativ stuffs,what type is it?

Swapped my wheels over today (put the cog/spacers on my better wheels and threw them on there). Both are QR hubs,I may swap the back one back to a bolt-on. My Redline tensioners don't fit (like someone else had mentioned a few pages ago I suppose?),I can see how to mod them to work,but I've had that pair for over a decade,I hate to cut em,LOL!

Felt a bit better today,had intended to do a short road ride,but spent the day crawled up-under my wife's car,looks like it's tranny is gunna need yanked,sigh,with only 2.5 payments and no warantee left of course :madman:

Hoping get short road ride in tomorrow to see how my lungs are feeling after pah-nuemonia for a friggin month


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

G29r said:


> Polylube? Ya mean the bearings are in there dry? Thats messed up if so.


well the bottom bracket that comes with the bike is going to be a one piece cartridge style one from truvativ - the lack of lube I speak of is in the threads that screw into the frame. the bearings themselves are sealed and just fine - it's the threads of the bottom bracket itself that aren't lubed. it's just installed dry which isn't good. if you ever have to pull it out of your bike in, say, 5 years you might need to blow-torch it to get it loose. 
if you ever want to use anything other than that truvative crank you'll need a new bottom bracket, and if that's 10 years down the road and the thing is fused to your frame it'll be a ***** and a half to fool with.

everything in life is better with a little loob ;-D

use a park bbt-22 along with pedros bottom bracket socket holder for best results. you'll need a good steady work-stand or something comparable to get it loose - it'll be a sonofa***** to get loose, you might get a friend to help steady it.


----------



## G29r (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh, the BB treads, good to know. I usually use teflon tape instead of lube but to each his own. Luckily I've had a Park workstand for years. Good call, I'll be sorting out the BB threads asap. What idiots to dry fit the BB.


----------



## G29r (Apr 19, 2013)

A dry BB reminds me of an ex-girlfriend.


----------



## chakup (May 3, 2007)

Really tempted to pull the trigger on one of these- but having a hard time on sizing. I've done some reading but still torn on going 19" or 21" here.


----------



## G29r (Apr 19, 2013)

How much steerer tube is needed on a 17" frame?
A few friends have some carbon forks I can get cheap so need to know about how much steerer is needed. $80. for a OnOne carbon seems like a great upgrade, will shed a pound off the front(more agile) and be more compliant.

Thanks!


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

chakup said:


> Really tempted to pull the trigger on one of these- but having a hard time on sizing. I've done some reading but still torn on going 19" or 21" here.


if it helps I'm 6'4" with a 34" inseam and the 21" fits me perfectly. I also, notably, only use this bike for urban street riding. if I were taking it on trails, especially precarious ones, I'd be inclined to stick with the 19" frame for a little more ball-bag clearance on the top tube. 
gotta look out fer me boys..


----------



## chakup (May 3, 2007)

I'm 6' and almost 33" inseam so leaning towards 19"!


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

chakup said:


> I'm 6' and almost 33" inseam so leaning towards 19"!


I think that's the right thing to do. I am 5'11" and 33" inseam and got the 19" and it fits about right. Wouldn't want any less cajones clearance though. Take with a grain of salt since I am noob, but I'd go 19" for sure.


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm 6'1" and 32.5" inseam and the 19" fits well however if I had to do it again I'd probably go 17". The few times I had to hop off on an uphill gone badly I racked a nut pretty good. I'm sure proper bail technique would have helped that some. A smaller frame can be made to fit with adjusting the saddle and the stem so I'd rather have more standover clearance.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

chakup said:


> Really tempted to pull the trigger on one of these- but having a hard time on sizing. I've done some reading but still torn on going 19" or 21" here.


Sizing is a it on the smaller side,I normally fit a 17.5"-18" PERFECTLY on 29"ers,and 19"+ being a bit on the big side,so I ordered a 17.5",I could easily have fitted a 19" comfortably as well (I'll take my 17.5" and run with it,but if I were to order another,I'd go 19",so yeah,they run a bit small) 



G29r said:


> How much steerer tube is needed on a 17" frame?
> A few friends have some carbon forks I can get cheap so need to know about how much steerer is needed. $80. for a OnOne carbon seems like a great upgrade, will shed a pound off the front(more agile) and be more compliant.
> 
> Thanks!


I just ran out to thw workshop and measured exactly 5" on my black 17.5"


----------



## chakup (May 3, 2007)

Went with the FS, 19" matte black ordered. Will be nice to have a bike again, and first foray into 29" and SS.


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

chakup said:


> Went with the FS, 19" matte black ordered. Will be nice to have a bike again, and first foray into 29" and SS.


Nice! I sort of wish I had spent the extra $50 and got the front fork. I know it's bottom of the barrel in quality but it would have almost worth it to get the matte black paint job.


----------



## chakup (May 3, 2007)

Had the white been in stock in my size would have been very tough. I'm a big matte black fan so was happy that worked. Once funds allow brake and shock upgrades happening.


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

My plans include hydro brakes, tubeless tires and probably a Voodoo Zombie fork to solve the toe overlap issues. Other than that, I don't think I'll be going too crazy with it... If I get super fanatical about it, I'll probably pick up a high quality CrMo frame and build it up with some nice components. For now, the budget G29 will be just fine.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

chakup,cool beans,my friend,matte black IS a killer color,let us know how the fork actually performs (all we've been going on so far is congecture,educated gustimates and yes,bias).

Parsed,I had and ran one of those Voovoo forks on a Origin 8Scout 29 before parts somehow disappeared from the bike (ok...I was in a bind. Ok....I was wanting some new RC stuff to race electric this year  ),it was a purdy good riding fork,or dang good for the low price,IMO.


I took mine on it's maiden voyage this evening,and my son's first ride on a fairly difficult trail. Almost didn't get the ride in,cause I simply couldn't get that dang rear wheel tight enough to prevent slippage (good thing I took a test ride before loading up,huh? ),refering to my better rear wheel which I ran on my old Bandersnatch...it has a QR axle. SO,I did the only thing I could with time to still ride,I swapped the cog/spacers and Avid rotor onto the stock rear wheel with it's bolt-on axle and loaded up. So basically I ran one handbuilt wheel up front with a 2.1" tire that's actually more like a 2.3"er,and the stock wheel/tire out back.

Lotta pushing,between my son being a little over his head on some spots of the trail,my outta-shapedness,and the stock 33 x 18t gearing (it's a steep,technical,hilly trail,but the end is one mutha of a singletrack descent). Granted,I have my parts box stem/bars,seat post,front wheel/tire,bb7's and Manitou Drake fork,but despite it feeling a bit heavy lifting it into the repair stand,it felt light and nimble on trail,halfway down that long tricky descent I forgot I was on a new bike at all,let alone one so inexpensive...from me for an aluminum framed bike,that's high praise indeed. I'm happy with it...that WTB Speed V saddle really fit my bum well too,I may snag one next trip to the LBS (when I go to pick up my Surly 22t cog and new chain) for my CX bike (which gets the most mileage,being my road-ish bike)...I may put it off a bit,the Wife's car's tranny died this week,we'll see.

I shot a few pics,but as 0525 comes early every school morning (kids  ),I may not get em posted up until tomorrow,I still have to unload the van of bikes,LOL,depends on how tired I am (as it's 0009 hours here right now),LOL!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Some pics from today's ride


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh man, that looks like fun. Makes the 1 sq mile of desert I did my shake down run in seem like a joke. I can't wait until my son is old enough to come riding with me, those are memories that stick for a lifetime.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

It was,he complained a bit,but hopefully he'll remember these rides as well and fondly as I will


----------



## A_666_K9 (Jan 16, 2012)

longhaultrucker said:


> It was,he complained a bit,but hopefully he'll remember these rides as well and fondly as I will


Awesome!

I'm sure he will remember them! This will be my son's 3rd season on the mountain bike and on the trails with dad... chipped teeth and some hard falls didn't dissuade him and the whole journey has been a BLAST! Its been a great, fun journey and just last week he did his first rock garden! He's already asking to tag along on a couple of bike-packing trips...!! I think he just wants to share in something that I'm passionate about and it makes him feel like a part of it...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Not trying to copycat you,but it fits...Awesome!!!

I had him on some light,EASY trails last year,lotsa rail trailin',and he put in a tad bit under 1,000 road miles around town with me. I think he was a bit pissed about the trail ride though,I asked if he wanted to ride around today,he snapped back "Daddy...I'm NOT riding again the rest of the week,I told you"  We'll do about 15 miles of the VA Creeper hopefulyl Saturday,he's looking forward to an "easy spin" with a pic nic in the middle,complete with Nintendo DS for him,and a speel reading the Kindle for me


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Took the boy out on an "Advanced" loop this evening. He's a natural when he forgets to fear rocks/roots/etc. We did 3 laps,and this ol Dad was thoroughly worn out (though I didn't let him know it  it was getting dark fast anyways,no lights ),I suspect (as evidenced by his going to sleep as SOON as he got out of the shower,LOL) he was as well.





























Now,on the first lap,I whooped and hollered for joy as I bombed this one rocky section with built in launch ramps (out of the rocks),and told him to walk the section. On lap 2,he wanted to know "a safe-ish way " to cross em. Now,he didn't work up the nerve to try it (granted,he is almost due a bigger bike/wheel size),and he was supposed to be watching,I didn't realise he was filming until I passed him,or I woulda bombed and launched again (or made a killer wipeout vid one,LOL!),but he's pretty proud of his vid shooting abilities now,so here goes...






All my riding buds from the old place (the one what burned in '11 before we moved out this way) used to jokingly call me "The Machine",cause they'd be worn the heck out after a atrail day with me on an SS (only cause that competetive streak of mine never let me back off no matter how badly it hurt,and never let em see it,LMBO!  )....today,dear ol Dad was breathing harder,and more frequently than the Boy was,but you can't tell him I called him a Mini-Machine :nono:


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

Well the bike is still out of stock. Been hunting my local clist and found what I think is a great deal on a 2012 redline monocog flight 29er. I'm getting it at 450 which is half the price of it new. Won't need to upgrade brakes. So i think its worth the extra cash. Plus I live in FL. So I would have had to pay tax with the G29. Guess this is my last post in this thread!!! Happy trails everyone!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Well,y certainly can't go wrong with a Flite for that price,my friend,nice score :thumbsup: You don't have to be a stranger to the thread,drop in from time to time 


Man...I'm feeling the after affects (with my spinal injuries and) from getting back on aluminum today,LOL! NOT that it rides horribly (at least with the Drake fork,it does ride better than I remember aluminum riding,it's been a few years since I swithced to all steel frames). It could be just normal wear and tear on my old self,but if it continues over then next couple months,I may have to find myself another steel frame and swap everything over (I'm thinking something Surly)...I have pushed myself a bit this week (not only on the bike,mind you,it's been a long week and I'll leave it at that),so fingers crossed,LOL!

I meant to add that with all the climbing on my local and local-ish trails,that Surly 22t cog is a godsend,making the final ratio 33 x 22t,$30 well spent it was :thumbsup:


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

Well I've now put several rides behind me and wanted to give an update report.

Being the first time I've ridden a bike in the last 16 years or so, my "experience" with MTB is obviously pretty much nil. With that said, coming from a noob point of view... I could not be any happier with the bike. It does exactly what I want it to do. I've taken it on some rocky trails, performed flawlessly if I actively picked my route. I've gone on fast and flowy single track, once again it was a dream. I've done a fairly limited amount of climbing so far simply because I'm working on my lung conditioning in the flatter trails. 

I'm sure for the veteran riders out there, I can see how the lower end components and heavy aluminum frame would be enough to puke in your mouth. For us newbies out there, just wanting to put some trail time in and have some fun... it does everything that is asked of it and if your engine can hang I have no doubt you could keep up with your big budget buddies.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Good review,and I'm glad you're loving it,my friend 

Note that I am kinda an "experienced rider" like you spoke of (been mtn biking since the late 80's),I certainly wouldn't "puke in my mouth" at it for any of it's components,the only complaint (which might be too strong a word,I love mine too) I had about it's frame was a personal note,I broke my neck in 2 places back in '01 and mangled pretty much te rest of the spine all the way down,I simply said it was borderline stiff for me personally


----------



## dogfuel (May 10, 2013)

*wORTH UPGRADING?*

So I bought a g29ss... loved it so much I bought a much nicer SS. Now I need to convert my new SS to a 1x10 for an upcoming xterra (scared to do it on a ss).

I've got some really nice wheels that I'd love to put on my Gravity. My question is, Is the frame worthy of serious upgrades (new wheels, fork and brakes)? I know the bb is junk but hope it's ok for a year or two. Should I buy a fork and brakes and move the wheels to the g29? Or is this like putting lipstick on a pig and do I need to look at a new Frame, bb and cranks as well?

Thanks!
(I love the gravity and don't mean to belittle it, but is the frame good enough to put some money in, or should I love it for whAT It was meant to be and pony up some more if I wnat a lighter, nicer ss?)


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

Hi all,...

I just managed to get a black G29 SS off of a highly rated seller on eBay. I ordered the 17", as I'm about 5'9". I also ordered the Origin8 Chain Tensioner as well (thanks to you guys!!!). I can't wait to get this bike,...since one of my current rides is down, and I need a bike with some BALLZ!!!


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

dogfuel said:


> So I bought a g29ss... loved it so much I bought a much nicer SS. Now I need to convert my new SS to a 1x10 for an upcoming xterra (scared to do it on a ss).
> 
> I've got some really nice wheels that I'd love to put on my Gravity. My question is, Is the frame worthy of serious upgrades (new wheels, fork and brakes)? I know the bb is junk but hope it's ok for a year or two. Should I buy a fork and brakes and move the wheels to the g29? Or is this like putting lipstick on a pig and do I need to look at a new Frame, bb and cranks as well?
> 
> ...


Personally I won't be putting any money into this bike that I couldn't easily swap to a better bike. Meaning that if I decide to upgrade the brakes (possible) and switch to clipless (eventually) I can swap the stock parts back on and use the good stuff for a new build. In your case, I probably wouldn't put any money into it unless you planned to build a totally new bike at some point using these parts as a "jump start".


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

BD has these in stock again. I'm 6'1.5" with a 32" inseam and I'm torn between the 19" and the 21". My last Felt HT was a 19.5 and my current Giant is a 20", both 29ers. Any advice?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

These tend to run a little smallish for the advertised size (my 17.5" did anyways,I could have easily ridden a 19" at 5'9" with 32" inseam)...


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

MTBeing said:


> BD has these in stock again. I'm 6'1.5" with a 32" inseam and I'm torn between the 19" and the 21". My last Felt HT was a 19.5 and my current Giant is a 20", both 29ers. Any advice?


The specs say 32.1" standover height for the 21", so I'd definitely get the 19".


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

MTBeing said:


> BD has these in stock again. I'm 6'1.5" with a 32" inseam and I'm torn between the 19" and the 21". My last Felt HT was a 19.5 and my current Giant is a 20", both 29ers. Any advice?


I'm 6'1 with a 32" inseam and got the 19", fits great.


----------



## chakup (May 3, 2007)

I don't have much time on mine yet but definitely happy with my purchase and happy to be back riding again! Rear wheel needs to be trued badly, but beyond that all went together nice and easy and rides great on short rides. Once I have everything tuned/dialed in I'll be getting some more time on it!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet! Casn't wait to see dirty pics of it


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am ordering my first 29er. and trying to decode between the rigid or fs bikes. Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29 SS Single Speed 29er Mountain Bikes or Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29 SS Single Speed 29er Mountain Bikes

My concern is im at 250# now (was 280 5 months ago working on getting to 200). Im assuming the suspension fork will be too soft for me and i will need to replace it so i might as well save 50 bux and start with the rigid.

I currently ride a Gary Fisher mullet ss around town, easy singletrack, local small dirt jumps, and skateparks. the fork on this is ok but on the trails but too soft in the park. I am not sure how it compares in quality to the fork on the gravity.

Thanks for any input as i would like to order today.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I would definately save the 50 bucks and buy the rigid,then look for a quality used fork on CL or fleabay. The RST fork offered on the suspended model of the G29 is best suited to light offroad and nothing resembling technical singletrack. The stanchions or scrawny lik eback in the 90's. It would be a very decent fork for rail trails or a light weight beginning on moderate terrain,but at 250# it's strength would be suspect. You may wind up spending a few more $ on a good used fork,but it'd be a few $ well spent,IMO. Besides,you may ride the rigid and actually like it,many do (I MYSELF prefer a good steel rigid fork,I'm just not so much able to ride rigid these days with old spinal injuries).

FWIW,I was on the fence about the suspended model (before deciding to sell a frame,feeeing up my Manitou fork for the G29),because of said old injuries,and I'm 160lbs soaking wet,if that helps.

I hope that helps and helps in time,enjoy it Brother


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, i just tried to order but the 15.5 and 17.5 rigid are out of stock. Time to decide if i wait or not.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I just now looked for myself,all sizes in rigid are available in all three color choices....

Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29 SS Single Speed 29er Mountain Bikes


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

They show but when you click "checkout with paypal" you get an error.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your item(s) sold out

Your item(s) sold out

We're sorry, the following item(s) isn't available at this time:
GRAV G29 wt ||WebSale
Item number: D G29 white 15.5M
Options: Size/Color: 15.5inch Wh…Size/Color: 15.5inch White
Size/Color: 15.5inch White


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Ah,man I'm sorry  Not interested (or are they gone too...) in the other colors?

Shot you a PM


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

i checked all colors in 15.5 and 17.5 for the rigid. I ordered the hardtail in green hope to have it soon


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

Brandon_oma#692 said:


> Hello everyone. I am ordering my first 29er. and trying to decode between the rigid or fs bikes. Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29 SS Single Speed 29er Mountain Bikes or Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29 SS Single Speed 29er Mountain Bikes
> 
> My concern is im at 250# now (was 280 5 months ago working on getting to 200). Im assuming the suspension fork will be too soft for me and i will need to replace it so i might as well save 50 bux and start with the rigid.
> 
> ...


Brandon: thought I would chime in on the fork. I have this same fork on my DB Overdrive and while it's not a Reba (like on my IH Warrior Pro), it's not too shabby either. I'm 6-2/215 and it works fine. That said, Suntour has a trade up program where if you have a new bike with a Suntour front suspension and you are not happy with it, you can upgrade at dealer cost. I have not done it, but it makes for a very sweet deal and will save you some $$$. Reps name is Andrew and his contact number is (360) 737-6450. He can give you the details. Good luck. The model I am interested in is the Raidon for my 29er. Another thread also mentioned a rep named Nick.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

jimx200: Thank you,I mistakenly called it an RST,but it is indeed a Suntour (egg on face). I'm glad you chimed in on your thoughts about the fork too,if memory serves,all we had so far was speculation and edumicated guestimates on how it would perform,that you're closer to Brandon's size than I am and it's decent for you means I wish now I'd ordered a matte black or blue hardtail,LOL,and I would have had an extra fork laying around for a future project (my Manitou). Thanks for the info on Suntour as well,while it doesn't directly affect me with my G29,it's good to know for those that it does,and who knows I might own one down the road too (with more confidence thanks to your input 

Brandon,congradulations,Brother,you'll have a blast on it. These may not be high end by any stretch of the words,but having mtn biked since the late 80's and having owned several bikes costing 6-7 times as much in that time,I've never owned a bike that made me 6-7 times as fast,or made me 6-7 times happier than I am with mine so far (even if it is a bit heavy and stiff on my old spinal-crap)


----------



## balsami (May 18, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm looking to buy a budget 29er, and would appreciate some advice about the sizing. The two models I'm interested in are Gravity 29Point1 and Motobecane Elite Trail.

I'm a 5' 3" with 30" inseam female, and according to the geomtry charts of these two bikes it looks like the 15.5" or 17.5" of the Gravity will fit me while Elite size 15.5 might be too big. 
So my questions are:
- Did I get it correctly?
- Has anyone my height tried any of these bikes and can give me feedback about the sizing?

Thanks for the help!!

(these are the links for the geomtry charts
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/elite_adventure_700c_geo.html
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/gravity/images/gravity_29er_geo.gif


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Firstly,welcome to MTBR,nice to meet you :thumbsup:

I'm a bit different size than you and have not ridden either bikes in small (only the G29 at all,actually,so bear my comments on that one). I am 5'9" tall with a 32" inseam and normally ride an 18-19" on a 26" wheeled bile,but 17.5"-18" on a 29"er,so naturally I ordered the 17.5" even though BD's charts show it a bit on the smallish side of 17.5". That said,having ridden it for a few weeks now,while I am pleasantly comfy on a compact frame,I could have easily fitted a 19",maybe even a bit better.

What I'm saying is,all geometry charts aside,my experience is the Gravity G29 series are a bit compact compared to other manufacturers bikes of similar sizing that I've owned/ridden (from Trek to Rocky Mtn to Vassago,for example). My thoughts (not advice,only you can decide what your preferances are) are if you like things a bit compact,go for the 15.5",it ou like a bit more room to stretch out,I'd go for the 17.5".

Not being nosey,what state are you in,if you're close to here,you're welcome to test ride my 17.5" and make a more informed decision,I'm in eastern TN (in the bordertown on TN/VA).


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

Woohoo UPS will drop off my bike tomorrow!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

AWEsome!!! :thumbsup:

Put a tad bit over 15 miles on mine today on mostly technical singletrack (all singletrack,most of it technical  ),longest ride on trail so far this year (I'm slacking in '13 :nono: ) and longest ride on the G29. Still a bit on the stiff side for me personally (spinal injuries,remember? that doesn't mean it will be for anyone else),but so far so good,still bearable. I've probably said this before,they got the handling/geometry on this thing just right for my riding style,handles great,not "great for a dirt inexpensive bike",just great in general...not exactly as sweet as the Jabberwocky I built from the frame up back in '11,but certainly great. Granted,I did swap on a lot of higher end bits from the parts stash,but a poorly designed frame would still ride like a poorly designed frame even with top level parts,BD done did good methinks,she rails corners,takes switchbacks like a mtn goat (uphill or down),and never loses composure unless the rider does


----------



## balsami (May 18, 2013)

thank you longhaultruck for the reply, it happened to be very useful as you are the same size as my SO. Also great thanks for the invitation! (I live in CA). eventually I just emailed BD and asked them about the sizing, they were surprisingly helpful.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

You're very welcome,sorry there's around 2,500-3,300 miles betweenst us,LOL,so no test ride I guess 

I've found BD to have been helpful,even the two previous times I'd owned a used BD bike not bought from them. Mail order bike buying may always be mail order bike buying (and I am a "support your LBS" kinda guy),but they are pretty decent,and their prices are good for what you get-I'd even buy a upper end BD bike for it's parts if I had a killer frame (say,custom Ti) in need of parts,often times they're less expensive than a parts group (not always,but often). So'd you order one?


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

Time for me to see how the customer service is. I just unpacked my bike and the frame is cracked where the left seatstay meets the seat tube.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow,I'm sorry to hear that :madman 

I have no doubts that they will take care of it,my friend. Getting hold of them via email may not be as fast as a phone call,but they have always been good to me in that dept,and that's them knowing I had bought those 2 bikes second hand (one was actually paid forward to me by a good friend met here on MTBR)...meaning,they didn't even HAVE TO talk to me,but they took care of me. Hope they get you going fast


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

Brandon_oma#692 said:


> Time for me to see how the customer service is. I just unpacked my bike and the frame is cracked where the left seatstay meets the seat tube.


They've been super helpful to me, I'm sure they'll take care of you.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

balsami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a budget 29er, and would appreciate some advice about the sizing. The two models I'm interested in are Gravity 29Point1 and Motobecane Elite Trail.
> 
> ...


I'd prolly lean towards 17.5", but hard to know for sure as everybody has different length arms, torso and legs therefore more fitment info is good. Try this: Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist

I'm 6'2" and riding 21" Nashbar 29er SS...it is a more compact fit than some with great geometry, but I love it just like giant bmx bike and rides great! Was going to suggest calling or emailing BD and having them help you directly with fit, but see you've already done that.  Post up when your bike arrives!



Brandon_oma#692 said:


> Time for me to see how the customer service is. I just unpacked my bike and the frame is cracked where the left seatstay meets the seat tube.


Good luck and let us know how it goes. Sounds like a bad weld caused the crack.


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just checked my email and the replacement bike should be on the way tonight. I got lucky getting the old one to ups lastnight. They closed at 6:30 and i was able to drop it off at 7:00. I am guessing I will not get it until Wednesday because of the 3 day weekend.


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

Can someone please measure the headtube length on a 15.5 frame for me? i am looking at a used fork cut down to 170mm and want to be sure it is enough to get at least one spacer under the stem.


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

Bike number 2 has smaller cracks but on both seat stays. Glad you guys had better luck.


----------



## dogfuel (May 10, 2013)

ParsedOut said:


> In your case, I probably wouldn't put any money into it unless you planned to build a totally new bike at some point using these parts as a "jump start".


That's exactly what I did... my g29 was 23lbs and a pleasure to ride but now time to upgrade the frame.

Upgrades to make the g29ss more awesome in order of impact....

upgrade brakes
upgrade rear wheel (w single speed cassette and new tugs)
upgrade pedals
carbon fork
upgrade saddle
upgrade front wheel
upgrade bars (flat)
tubeless
upgrade seat post
Rustoleum paint job (was after a budget, ghetto look, didn't want gloss black and decals).

Now parting out g29ss...- message me if you want a list of g29ss and upgraded parts for sale, including really nice rear wheel upgrade, 17.5 frame and fork, before they hit ebay next week


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

> Can someone please measure the headtube length on a 15.5 frame for me? i am looking at a used fork cut down to 170mm and want to be sure it is enough to get at least one spacer under the stem.


My 15" frame headtube is 139mm so a 170mm fork would be a fine fit.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a budget 29er, and would appreciate some advice about the sizing. The two models I'm interested in are Gravity 29Point1 and Motobecane Elite Trail.
> 
> ...


I am 6'2" with a 34" inseam and bought the 15.5" (frame only) to replace my rock damaged 19" frame. The wheel-base is the same on both with the 15.5 simply having a much lower top tube. I know that they use a shorter handlebar stem on the smaller framed bike to bring the bars closer to the seat. I like the lower top tube and have not had any problems at all by riding the smaller frame so my vote for you is to go with the smaller frame. Another lady on here is just about your size too and I think she would agree.


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

I finally road my G29 today. Here's what I think about it. It's slow compared to what I'm used to, but the lack of gears is fine for some climbing. Eventually I'll change to higher tooth rings, but it shall remain a SS. 

Now, I'll mostly (80%) ride in the streets in NY, and this baby handles bumps & potholes like a trooper!!! But, the handlebars will need to lose about 1.5-2 inches on each end. They're too wide to ride next to traffic, and I have no other way to go but street.

There are a few things I'm going to swap out ASAP though, and that's the seat post, pedals, and the front fork. The seat post is at max, and I want a longer one to keep from cracking the frame. The pedals are okay, but I have big feet & want a wider more bmx style pedal. These are Meh!!! And as for the fork, too close to my feet when turning - not kool. But, I'm going low tech and staying with a FS free fork. 

Overall I like it, but I expected a few necessary upgrades before purchasing it. I read through this great thread and got a lot of info,... And I'm thankful for the help. 

Oh, I will upgrade the disc brakes eventually - not the greatest. They'll do for now,... And I actually find the stock WTB seat comfy!!!


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

The G29 SS back in stock. Anybody notice the new addition.
The new G27five SS Save up to 60% off new 650b and 27.5 Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29 SS Single Speed new 650b and 27.5 Mountain Bikes


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

I also noticed the addition of the 27.5 SS. However if you look at the pictures closely, it looks like they just put 27.5 wheels on the 29er frame. I could be wrong in my assumption, but that's the way it looks. I'm not sure how much that will affect handling on the bike if it wasn't designed for that wheel size.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

I was thinking that as well, but without actual measurements for the chain-stays and wheelbase can't tell by just pictures.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Brandon_oma#692 said:


> Bike number 2 has smaller cracks but on both seat stays. Glad you guys had better luck.


Crap! What's the status now?


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

> I also noticed the addition of the 27.5 SS. However if you look at the pictures closely, it looks like they just put 27.5 wheels on the 29er frame. I could be wrong in my assumption, but that's the way it looks. I'm not sure how much that will affect handling on the bike if it wasn't designed for that wheel size.


I thought the same thing but then thought that would put the bottom bracket too close to the ground. I took a closer look at the 27.5 and the 29er photos and noticed that the chain stay angle on the 27.5 is closer to horizontal than on the 29er. My level app shows 5.3 degrees on the 27.5 and 7.8 degrees on the 29er. The fork lengths also appear to be different between the two so it looks like a wheel size specific frame.
I know this was not a very scientific measurement process but there doo appear to be some real differences. 
I might have to try one, hmmmm


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

camekanix said:


> I thought the same thing but then thought that would put the bottom bracket too close to the ground. I took a closer look at the 27.5 and the 29er photos and noticed that the chain stay angle on the 27.5 is closer to horizontal than on the 29er. My level app shows 5.3 degrees on the 27.5 and 7.8 degrees on the 29er. The fork lengths also appear to be different between the two so it looks like a wheel size specific frame.
> I know this was not a very scientific measurement process but there doo appear to be some real differences.
> I might have to try one, hmmmm


That's how it looked to me too...try one!


----------



## REV7 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Intro. Post*

This is my first post on this forum. After reading this thread and the review of the G29 in Dirt Rag magazine, I decided to order a Gravity-G29 SS with a 21" frame. I will post again once I have had a chance to evaluate the bike.


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

After riding my 29er I don't want a smaller wheel size. It was perfect for my street ride where control & hitting bumps were concerned. I'd be afraid the smaller wheel size would take away from that. That's even before I make some changes. 

Still, it's a sweet little ride.


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

indeed, I also ride in the city. Philadelphia streets are riddled with broken glass and other sharp random goodies, topped off with trolly tracks and potholes. I haven't had a flat since I got this thing, and it rolls right over any obstacles. worth every penny.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

camekanix said:


> I thought the same thing but then thought that would put the bottom bracket too close to the ground. I took a closer look at the 27.5 and the 29er photos and noticed that the chain stay angle on the 27.5 is closer to horizontal than on the 29er. My level app shows 5.3 degrees on the 27.5 and 7.8 degrees on the 29er. The fork lengths also appear to be different between the two so it looks like a wheel size specific frame.
> I know this was not a very scientific measurement process but there doo appear to be some real differences.
> I might have to try one, hmmmm


Definitely a different frame. The geometry is posted for it now.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Tockit, your post brings back memories. I grew up in Philly and remember cobblestones & trolley tracks. Still got a faint scar from crashing on them in the snow too. Rode all through the Fairmount Park trails in High School and miss it.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

TManiac said:


> The specs say 32.1" standover height for the 21", so I'd definitely get the 19".


Thank you.


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

Go to a bike shop. i thought I HAD to have a 21" frame, and when I got on one it felt way to big. I ordered the 19" frame and I'm 6'3.5". Wondering if I should order the 17.5" frame with shock so I can have it in matte black. (they're out of 19" in matte black)

edit: nahhh I'm keeping the stiff fork 19".


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

So I ordered the G29 in 19" FRIDAY from bikesdirect.com, and today find out they are out. I'm think it was in stock and they sold it. They really suck.


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

They are good about answering emails in the morning like once...then no reply for 2 days...EVERY TIME. It took since Friday to sort out my wife's order change from the G29 to the G29FS, and but they still could have shipped my bike...or at least not sold it. Now I either get a 17.5" which is to small, or a 21" which is to big. Yes I'm petty because I want black.


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice! I'm getting the 17.5" even though I'm 6'3.5".


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

My wife's 15.5" G29FS came in, and I fit! (seat in pic is set for my wife) I like the frame...it's so BMX. Turns out they are out of the 17.5 also, so I'm getting a matching matte black FS. I locked out the fork and took it for a spin until my legs were done. :thumbsup:


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

Before the bike came in I got to researching upgrade parts for an ultimate SS. CK hubs ect ect. I was reading about how the CK engages much sooner...bahhhhhh

No thanks...I love my Gravity! This is a quality bike at a bargain. I'll save my $2500 plus thank you very much.


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

What size seat post clamp does the G29 use? I have a 17.5" coming on Monday and want to order some different color parts for it ahead of time.


----------



## ceramite (Jun 22, 2013)

I am loving my new white G29. 














More photos of my Bikesdirect G29 SS with a review of the parts I got.

I have read some many posts, what is a good gear to get for faster flat riding? I don't mind pumping up small hills (or large I guess). And if I get a different gear, do I need a new chain?

Thank you!
Adam


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice! On another thread, I posted about having problems pulling the front wheel up, and someone said getting a shorter stem would help. I didn't know what they meant, until I looked up your part. Does it help you pull up wheel?


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

ceramite said:


> I am loving my new white G29.
> View attachment 810178
> View attachment 810179
> 
> ...


I see you have 25.4 mm handlebars, and a 22.2 mm stem. How do those fit? I found some handlebars I want on amazon that are also 25.4 mm and either a 31.8 mm Fun MZX2 MKII stem, or 22.2 mm like yours I want but I don't know if they'll fit.

Amazon.com: Retrospec BMX Style Bicycle Handlebars for Fixed-Gear/Single-Speed/Mountain/Commuter and Freestyle Bikes, Black: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## ceramite (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you! I am a biking noob, I don't know if it will help get the front wheel up. I could see how having the bars closer would give you more leverage.

Don't have faith in what I say, but here is what I think. There are a few parts that have to match up. I will list it out below just so I can think it "out loud".

First is the Headset, the bike comes with one that is 1 1/8.

So you have to find a stem that fits that. The stem that comes with the bike is 90mm long, and by looking at the handlebars we can tell the thickness is 31.8 off the stock bike.

Now I got the Funn Stem that clamps onto the 1 1/8. It is shorter facing out at 50mm, and has a much smaller gap for holding bars, I can use 22.2mm (with shims) or 25.4mm.

The bars you linked to have a 25.4 clamp, so I don't think it would fit the stock stem since the original bars are 31.8. But the FUNN MZX-2 looks like it would take the bigger handlebars like to stock ones.

As far as my bars fitting to the stem I think the info is weird. 
DMR Braced Cro-Mo Wingbar | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
Under the description it says 22.2 or 25.4. The way the bars are in there now there is a slight gap between the back of the stem and the face plate, but fits perfect without shims. The hold is tight, the bars wont budge.

Wow, I am confused now. Time for coffee!


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the breakdown. I ordered the FUNN MZX-2 since it's 31.8, but am going to try that with the stock handlebar. 

On another note...I want to take a link or two out of the chain. Can that be done on the stock chain, or do I need a new one with a master link? Come to think of it, I guess I could do it with a chain tool. I used to have one...but that was like 1988! lol


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

So looking for a chain tool I see that some tools work with BMX type 1/8 or 3/16 chains, but not 3/32 chains. I can't tell which chain is on the G29. Can someone tell me which chain it is?
Thanks!

Edit: I went to the Gravity website and found it's a KMC Z-410 chain, so I googled that and found it's 1/8.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

gr4474 said:


> Thanks for the breakdown. I ordered the FUNN MZX-2 since it's 31.8, but am going to try that with the stock handlebar.


You need a stem that has a 1 1/8" clamp for the steer tube of your fork. The Funn stem you listed is a direct mount downhill stem and will not fit your bike.


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

OneBadWagon said:


> You need a stem that has a 1 1/8" clamp for the steer tube of your fork. The Funn stem you listed is a direct mount downhill stem and will not fit your bike.


Are you sure, the description says 1 1/8". I see it says downhill and didn't notice that before. Assuming it will fit, how would it being downhill affect me? I don't want to get the wrong part.
Thanks!
Greg

Edit:Funn MZX2 MKII Light CNC Stem 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## Entouragegeek78 (Jun 10, 2013)

How does she like it? My girl is interested in getting one after seeing mine. It looks like the frame is so small there isn't room for a water bottle cage on the vertical frame tube. Is that right?

Thanks.



gr4474 said:


> My wife's 15.5" G29FS came in, and I fit! (seat in pic is set for my wife) I like the frame...it's so BMX. Turns out they are out of the 17.5 also, so I'm getting a matching matte black FS. I locked out the fork and took it for a spin until my legs were done. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 809890


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

Entouragegeek78 said:


> How does she like it? My girl is interested in getting one after seeing mine. It looks like the frame is so small there isn't room for a water bottle cage on the vertical frame tube. Is that right?
> 
> Thanks.


She likes it so far after a short ride. I just checked and you're right, there are no mounting screws for a vertical water bottle, only on the bottom tube.

An update, I ordered a Truvativ stem, and ODI Rouge grips. Also a chain tool to shorten the chainstay and get that front wheel up. :thumbsup:

Amazon.com: Truvativ 40 0-Degree 42 Height 31.8 1-1/8 Hussefelt Stem (Blast Black): Sports & Outdoors

Odi ODI Rogue Bicycle Grip Bonus Pack (Black/Silver) : Amazon.com : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## dogfuel (May 10, 2013)

dogfuel said:


> Now parting out g29ss...- message me if you want a list of g29ss and upgraded parts for sale, including really nice rear wheel upgrade, 17.5 frame and fork, before they hit ebay next week


Build Kit for upgraded g29ss for sale (all disassembled) 
$210 + Actual shipping from 35242

Includes:
*17.5 frame (painted matte sand, some marks from handling and fitting brakes)
*FSA Seatpost (lighter than the iron pipe they sent as stock)
*Single Speed specific rear wheel - Salsa Rims, Surley Hubs, ACS Crossfire freewheel (NICE wheel)
*Bontrager 29-1 Expert rear tire (70% life remains)
*Bontrager 'Earl' bars (lighter and stronger than stock) w bolt on grips
*Park Power Spline removal/install tool 
*Origin8 Chain tensioner
*Specialized 100mm stem (light) and stock 90mm stem
*Stock WTB Prowler front tire (90% life remains)
*Stock Saddle (WTB SpeedV) AND minimal (very light) Vader saddle
*Stock Seatpost clamp
*Stock Crank/BB (have this installed by LBS - threads are not stripped but generally VERY fragile and need to be chased w threading die)
*Stock Front wheel (WTB SPEED DISC Rims w Formula sealed Hubs)
*Stock Headset (Cane Creek)
*Stock Fork (CroMo)
*Stock Pedals

You add:
*Pedals (stock pedals included, but they are heavy)
*Fork (stock fork included, but it is rather heavy)
*Tubes (2)
*Chain
*Brakes (you do NOT want the stock brakes)

You can end up w a SS that is MUCH lighter, faster and nicer than a stock g29SS!


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

dogfuel said:


> Build Kit for upgraded g29ss for sale (all disassembled)
> $210 + Actual shipping from 35242
> 
> Includes:
> ...


Hi, you have PM...


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

I just got mine today and it came with two sets of chain adjusters. The ones installed were the regular ones that come bent to $hit. Thrown loose in the box was a set of better adjusters that are offset to keep them straight and work perfect, along with a little note "The chain adjusters on your bike work fine but these 'look' better", lol. Sounds like someone got a little pi$$y with all the complaints of bent adjusters.


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

I messed up. I already ordered the 203 gram truvativ stem, not even thinking about weight. Now I found a 45 mm FUN FUNDDURO 123 gram stem $59 Funn Funnduro Stem 2014 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

Maybe my wife will like the truvativ....hmmmmmm I'm so bad


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Haven't been riding much for the last month (same ol same ol,old spinal injury flare up),went for a nice long-sh road ride with a 23 year old and my (11 year old ) son yesterday (I hit...gasp...40 last Sunday) on the CX bike,not as far outta shape as I'd feared (had no trouble keeping up with the youngin's ),so I'm anxious to hit trail on mine this week coming,either a long fats one or medium technical one.

No real point to this post,was just wonderin' how y'all was doing,wanted to check in :thumbsup:


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

I own 2 other geared bikes, and I've stopped riding them after using this to tool around the neighborhood. I really don't miss shifting,...it's so much fun!!! I just relax, enjoy, pedal, and GO!!! No real loss in speed over the long haul. I just stand up and use some muscle when I hit an incline,...easy as pie. Another week or 2 and it's time for Alley Pond Park & the bike trails. Sweet!!!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Just scored one of those $170 On One Inbread frames (maybe the last one in 18" before th eprice got bumped...it was close),since the Gravity is a bit stiff riding for me,figure I'll pull all my good parts (what I have left,I sold off the G29's stock brakes,and my handbuilt wheels). Dunno what I'll do with it after that...I may hang it from the rafters and start buying parts to put the G29 back together stockish,and keep it for SS'ing and build up the Inbred 1x10...then again I may put the rigid fork back in the frame and sell the frame fork....IDK,I'm sleepy 

If this dang rain stops long enough to,hope to still hit trail a couple last times on it


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

I keep thinking about making this bike lighter starting with the wheelset...but I can't bring myself to spend the money. These wheels are so nice for the price! Great value with the Gravity!


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

I haven't been able to ride much myself. First rain, then ear infection, now my bladder is having issues again (I've had bladder cancer a few years ago). I'll be fine in a few days, but I can't ride due to the pain. Bummer!!!


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

tds101 said:


> I haven't been able to ride much myself. First rain, then ear infection, now my bladder is having issues again (I've had bladder cancer a few years ago). I'll be fine in a few days, but I can't ride due to the pain. Bummer!!!


Should try Genesis Mangosteen, and AZO's. A missionary in my church had cancer and got rid of it using mangosteen. My wife takes if for stomach problems and IBS. I take it for energy and health. Worth a shot. Might find it cheaper somewhere else.

Amazon.com: Mangosteen 100 - 32 oz - Liquid: Health & Personal Care


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

gr4474 said:


> Should try Genesis Mangosteen, and AZO's. A missionary in my church had cancer and got rid of it using mangosteen. My wife takes if for stomach problems and IBS. I take it for energy and health. Worth a shot. Might find it cheaper somewhere else.
> 
> Amazon.com: Mangosteen 100 - 32 oz - Liquid: Health & Personal Care


Apparently this shows lots of promise in not just cancer,...thank you!!!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

In the stand...

...so there won't be many more rides on the G29 frame. It IS a decent frame,it's geometry is great in technical trails,it rides predictably,and handles very well,just a bit too stiff (uh...straight gauged aluminum ) for someone whose had their neck broken in the past,I can highly recommend this bike (even without all my higher end parts swapping) for someone in need of a basic budget friendly bike from a decent source :thumbsup:



From yesterday's muddy rainy ride


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey Everybody,

I just wanted to say thx for the great posts. I have been obsessing with a new bike build for the last month or so and jumped on the G29er SS wagon. I'll have specs and pics up once it's all put together.


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi All!! Brand New to the G29 ride.. I just ordered a 21" Orange on Friday.. hope to get it this week.. I'm in Texas and I think they ship from Texas. I just got back into the sport after a 5 year hiatus.. I bought a Specialized Hardrock Sport disc 29er last month for my "main" bike and have been loving it... but after seeing this bike (especially at this price point) -- I've always wanted to try a singlespeed... so I bought this as bike #2! 

Anywhoo.... quick question: Does anyone have a tutorial on switching out the break pads to the Organic ones.. only plan on doing this if the stock ones squeal. I'm ok if they aren't the best brakes in the word.. just can't stand squeal.... so -- anyone have a step by step thread? (Maybe I missed it). 

Other thing -- anything special about installing the Origin8 Chain Tensioners? I already have those in the mail... just curious if they are easy / hard to install / use. 

Overall, how hard is it to get used to a SS? First time riding one! 

That's all for now! --- Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

I want some BMX pedals...what size pedals fit the gravity?


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

gr4474 said:


> I want some BMX pedals...what size pedals fit the gravity?


Guessing 9/16? Me too.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Um....unless of some oddball piece,pedals are pretty much one size fits all  Just remember they come side specific (a right pedal only fits the right side)


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

longhaultrucker said:


> Um....unless of some oddball piece,pedals are pretty much one size fits all  Just remember they come side specific (a right pedal only fits the right side)


I'm finding 9/16" and also 1/2" pedals. I'm debating between these assuming they fit, but I'm not sure if sealed bearings are worth almost double:

Amazon.com: Redline Lo-Profile Alloy Platform Pedals, Sealed Bearing, 9/16", Black: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: Redline Lo-Profile Alloy Platform Pedals, Looseball Bearing, 9/16", Black: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Just called my trusty LBS to double check-"99% of any modern bike,1980 and up,other than some English bikes,will be 9/16" ". I knew this,as in nearly 30 years mtn biking (since around '86 or so),I've NEVER owned anything but,including swapping pedals from my full sized bikes onto my son's bikes (even the littlest 12" wheeled bikes,he's want to run bigger pedals". Order the 9/16"


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Haven't been posting much lately but here's mine in green. Got bored with Black and decided to experiment. Also has an external bearing BB which I have not tried yet either. Maybe this weekend or even after work out at Hawes one night this week.


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

The Green looks really good.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks, my friends hate it but I wanted a color that I don't see everywhere else and this seems to meet that criteria. The nice thing is that I can strip it down, shoot it with rustoleum, and reassemble in 2 evenings. might go with powdercoating if I settle on a color.


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

*fork upgrade*

Here is a question for those that have swapped out the stock forks...

I have got the fork swapping procedure thing down. I had always worked with a standard headset and never a semi integrated one. The stock fork has a "Flare" that the lower race sits on. So that when it is all pulled together the bottom of the headset/bearing is covered from below(red circle in pic). The upgrade fork does not have this flare for the race to press onto. Just a regular steerer tube. So it looks like the bottom of the headset and lower bearings will have a gap where crap get in up in there. Is there an opening on your bike on the bottom of the headset where the fork buts up? I am probably over thinking this whole thing but the bearings are not sealed and I want to make sure they stay clean. I'd rather not have to pull my fork off every couple months to repack the bearings.


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

camekanix said:


> Thanks, my friends hate it but I wanted a color that I don't see everywhere else and this seems to meet that criteria. The nice thing is that I can strip it down, shoot it with rustoleum, and reassemble in 2 evenings. might go with powdercoating if I settle on a color.


I would stick with the paint. The powder coating is relatively spendy. Or atleast by me it is.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I have not even checked cost yet on powdercoat but probably won't do it anyway. I get a new scratch or chip on every ride anyway and when touch up is only a spray away it would be hard to justify a more exotic finish. Maybe when I build that Blinglespeed someday. 
What brand/model fork are you working with 200Duece?


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

I think it's funny I ordered this bike Friday to ship via UPS..... turns out the store is 20 minutes from my house!!!! LOL


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

Got a free Salsa Cromoto Grande fork with my G29. There was a dent on the stock fork when it arrived.


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

*Bike stand*

Curious to know about your bike stand!!



Mean Dr. Lily said:


> Hey, look at that. I finally have 10 posts. Picture time!
> 
> In the wild:
> 
> ...


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

longhaultrucker said:


> Just called my trusty LBS to double check-"99% of any modern bike,1980 and up,other than some English bikes,will be 9/16" ". I knew this,as in nearly 30 years mtn biking (since around '86 or so),I've NEVER owned anything but,including swapping pedals from my full sized bikes onto my son's bikes (even the littlest 12" wheeled bikes,he's want to run bigger pedals". Order the 9/16"


Great thanks!


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

camekanix said:


> I have not even checked cost yet on powdercoat but probably won't do it anyway. I get a new scratch or chip on every ride anyway and when touch up is only a spray away it would be hard to justify a more exotic finish. Maybe when I build that Blinglespeed someday.
> What brand/model fork are you working with 200Duece?


I got the new Salsa fork painted and mounted up. There is a tiny bit of a gap that is exposing the bearing but it's way less then I thought it would be.


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

On the stock fork, the 'flare' as you call it is removable- that's your crown race. It's necessary to protect the bearings from grit and dirt. Use a thin screw driver and a mallet to gentle remove it from the fork. The part that comes off is black. It took a bit of gentle tapping from all sides to get it loose. Then it slides onto the new fork and is tapped down.


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

ehwik said:


> On the stock fork, the 'flare' as you call it is removable- that's your crown race. It's necessary to protect the bearings from grit and dirt. Use a thin screw driver and a mallet to gentle remove it from the fork. The part that comes off is black. It took a bit of gentle tapping from all sides to get it loose. Then it slides onto the new fork and is tapped down.


Nope,

I am aware of what the race is. Where the race seats to the fork there is a flare. Look at the pic. I know the pic isn't the best but you can still see it flare out to be flush with head tube.


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

Guys... Just got my bike and finished building it .... I think I adjusted the breaks "ok". ... They seem decent... Even though its raining..

Question I have is... A). The chain tension seems very tight.... How do I fix that? (Loosen bolts and adjust tugnuts I assume)... And... B..

(My most serious question)... I feel like the rear hub is "tight"... Like... Spinning the wheel it feels tight (slight hissing / grinding noise.. Don't think it's the breaks)... But the hub itself seems "tight" and the wheel doesn't spin very freely... Or for long.... Any ideas how to loosen it up / fix it? I thought I saw a comment way back about the same issue... Please help!!! Otherwise..... Very happy with purchase!! Awesome bike!!! New pedals, grips and seat in the mail!!!

PLeASE help with this rear wheel issue.. Are the hubs just not good?? I don't want to have to bring it to LBS! ($$$$).


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

longhaultrucker said:


> Just called my trusty LBS to double check-"99% of any modern bike,1980 and up,other than some English bikes,will be 9/16" ". I knew this,as in nearly 30 years mtn biking (since around '86 or so),I've NEVER owned anything but,including swapping pedals from my full sized bikes onto my son's bikes (even the littlest 12" wheeled bikes,he's want to run bigger pedals". Order the 9/16"


Just as a quick note... At my lbs today.. Was checking out the redline pedals and half of them were 9/16 ... The other half was 1/2... This bike does take 9/16 though...


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

There are a ton of bmx and cruiser bikes that still use one piece cranks. Those accept the half inch pedals.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

200Duece said:


> There are a ton of bmx and cruiser bikes that still use one piece cranks. Those accept the half inch pedals.


JUST telling you what the shop said,dude (2 other shops mirrored it-and then there's that I've never had issue swapping pedal between LOTS of bikes since the mid 80's personally,none of which were 1/2"....but then again,none were cruisers or BMX,but remember what forum we're on,there's not a BMX or cruiser forum here,so we were rightly talking about MTN bikes  )


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Dannah,mad props,good looking bike :thumbsup:

Not sure on the rear hub,didnt' have any issues with mine at all. It's been so long since I've messed with hubs myself I dont' want to mis-diagnose or tell you wrong-I CAN recommend you grab a copy of the latest edition of Zinn and the Art of Mtn Bike Maintenance book,found at Amazon or any decent book store can get it if they dont' have it,easy to use help and not expensive. Hope that helps


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks! I was able to loosen the rear hub and it seems to be a bit better now...


Now I'm wrestling with adjusting these tektro brakes.. About ready to call it a day and take it to LBS for breaks.... Grrrrr!!!


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

200Duece said:


> Nope,
> 
> I am aware of what the race is. Where the race seats to the fork there is a flare. Look at the pic. I know the pic isn't the best but you can still see it flare out to be flush with head tube.


My bad, thought you meant the crown race. I use the cromoto grande fork and don't have any problems. The crown race should provide adequate coverage for the bearings, I think.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

They were a bit noisy on that one ride I used them for too...having a pair of (Avid) bb7's on the shelf,I didn't even bother trying,sold them on CL to a brand new rider,and made myself a new riding buddy in the process :thumbsup:


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

longhaultrucker said:


> JUST telling you what the shop said,dude (2 other shops mirrored it-and then there's that I've never had issue swapping pedal between LOTS of bikes since the mid 80's personally,none of which were 1/2"....but then again,none were cruisers or BMX,but remember what forum we're on,there's not a BMX or cruiser forum here,so we were rightly talking about MTN bikes  )


I get it. There are lots of other styles of bikes out there. And some with different components. I was just explaining where the half inch pedals come in. The topic was originally posted because people wanted to put "BMX" pedals on their new G29er. I am not disagreeing with what pedals are used on a mtn bike in the MTB forums. Just spreading a little general bike knowledge.


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

ehwik said:


> My bad, thought you meant the crown race. I use the cromoto grande fork and don't have any problems. The crown race should provide adequate coverage for the bearings, I think.


did you just swap out the stock rigid fork or a sussy? The cromoto is about a inch longer drop out to race. It should change the bike geo a little. Did you change your bar height to compensate?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

200Duece said:


> I get it. There are lots of other styles of bikes out there. And some with different components. I was just explaining where the half inch pedals come in. The topic was originally posted because people wanted to put "BMX" pedals on their new G29er. I am not disagreeing with what pedals are used on a mtn bike in the MTB forums. Just spreading a little general bike knowledge.


Mine...probably sounded a bit harsh,wasn't intentional,apologies,freinds?


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

longhaultrucker said:


> Mine...probably sounded a bit harsh,wasn't intentional,apologies,freinds?


Haha, BFF's


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

200Duece said:


> did you just swap out the stock rigid fork or a sussy? The cromoto is about a inch longer drop out to race. It should change the bike geo a little. Did you change your bar height to compensate?


I swapped the stock rigid for the cromoto. I didn't adjust bar height as I felt pretty comfortable on it. I mostly swapped the fork to get rid of the toe overlap issue on the stock fork - and to save a pound or so.


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

9/16" BMX pedals are now on the way!!!  Next stop, new front fork.


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

Question on BARS:: The stock ones are curved up... So I ordered some straight bars.. I thought they would be the same length... But it turns out .... The stock are 660 mm and the ones I got are 600 mms .... How much of a difference will this make?? I'm a big guy.. 6"3 and I like the width of the stock bars.... Will the new ones (600mms) be too narrow?? Thoughts?


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

Ps---- first ride on the G29 tonight .. And it was awesome!!! First time on a single speed and I was able to do the course without walking or stopping.. Super awesome! ... Brakes were pretty bad... But.. Whatever... It was FUN!!!!!! Addicted!! All this for $350!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

200Duece said:


> Haha, BFF's


:thumbsup:


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

Dannah said:


> Question on BARS:: The stock ones are curved up... So I ordered some straight bars.. I thought they would be the same length... But it turns out .... The stock are 660 mm and the ones I got are 600 mms .... How much of a difference will this make?? I'm a big guy.. 6"3 and I like the width of the stock bars.... Will the new ones (600mms) be too narrow?? Thoughts?


You are getting a bar that is over 2 inches shorter. I'm gunna guess that you'll notice the difference at first then get used to it. But it may never really make you happy. for your size i would think that you want parts proportional to you. return the bar and find some used bars on CL and figure out what is the best fit then spend the real money on a fancy new bar that is the best size for you


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

*Bike rules!!*













Can I just say... How much I love this bike!?! New big, grippy platform pedals.. New grips... New race seat..

It's so freaking awesome.. Addicted.. Like it as much (if not more) over my other bike.. It's just more fun. Feels like a huge bmx!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Dannah said:


> View attachment 817503
> View attachment 817505
> Can I just say... How much I love this bike!?! New big, grippy platform pedals.. New grips... New race seat..
> 
> It's so freaking awesome.. Addicted.. Like it as much (if not more) over my other bike.. It's just more fun. Feels like a huge bmx!


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

From orange to black to green. No idea what will be next after I shed some more paint on the local trails.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Dannah said:


> Can I just say... How much I love this bike!?! New big, grippy platform pedals.. New grips... New race seat..
> 
> It's so freaking awesome.. Addicted.. Like it as much (if not more) over my other bike.. It's just more fun. Feels like a huge bmx!


LOL, that's why I love my Nashbar SS 29er!



camekanix said:


> From orange to black to green. No idea what will be next after I shed some more paint on the local trails.


Beautiful pic!


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

Still loving the bike! Been out a buncha times, riding it hard .... and im a big guy... no issues.. in fact, after I got it dialed in.. its been set it and forget it...

I ride, take it off the rack, repeat. Brakes holding steady.. no rubbing.... no squealing ...... love it! My poor other bike!!


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have an issue on mine that it seems that every time I ride, I have to tighten my chain a little bit. I'm using the stock bolt on wheels and the Redline chain tensioners. For instance before last night's ride, I had to tighten the chain down a bit. After the ride, it was loose again. There were only a few moderate climbs where I was really cranking on the pedals. The axle is tight and the tensioners are tight against the backs of the dropouts. Surely my legs aren't strong enough to stretch the chain that quick, so I don't know what else could be going on. Any help???


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Weird....I'm assuming you have the wheelnuts sufficiently tight in the dropouts (I mean,that's pretty obvious,but sometimes as a species we forget the obvious). Those chain tensioner-looking things that came with mine were only chain-tug-shaped-objects,they were useless...if you look back through this thread,some guys has really good luck with some aftermarket units (not very expensive). I know my Redline tugs wouldn't fit (someone modified a pair to work in the thread somewhere though),but the thing is,if you have a properly working pair on there,it's damn near impossible for it to slip forward in the drops...

Personally,I haven't ad issue (I'm only around 160lbs if that makes a difference) just tightening the hell out of the axle bolts into the dropouts (NOT so much as to cause damage  ),never a mm of slippage,I'm not running any tensioners (nor did I on any of my previous SS's except the '02 Monocog,not the Vassago,the Surly's...).

Give that a try (extra torque on the axle nuts-to-the-dropouts),and maybe some aftermarket tugs. Anyone else have input?


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

three things to check: 

one it could be the chain tensioners slipping, so make a line on the tensioner and frame with a marker so that they line up to each other and are perpendicular to the track ends. After you ride, check and see if they line up still. If not it could be the tensioners, which suck. I use the redline tensioners, which work okay if you use a slightly larger cog (20T versus 18T). If the lines still line up, then it isn't the tensioners. I also don't think you're stretching a chain that much.

two, it could be that there is play in the cog on the freehub body. I have a similar issue to you and I think it's due to the cog having just a little bit of play on the freehub body. Even a millimeter will add slack to the chain. To check this, get the chain tight and then squeeze the top and bottom of the chain towards each other while watching the cog. You might see it move ever so slightly. Sadly, I haven't figured out a good way to fix this. But you might try and endless brand cog as I hear they fit tighter.

third, it could be neither of these and you might check that the chainring is centered.

eventually, I gave up caring about it because my chain doesn't drop even with a little bit lower tension.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

ehwik said:


> I use the redline tensioners,


Could I see a pic of em on yours? I've had mine for YEARS,so they may be newer designed ones from RL I haven't seen...mine were incompatable with the dropouts design :madman:

Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

I did have to modify the Redline chain tensioners to fit. I'll take a picture when I get home from work and post it. Putting a line on the tensioner and the frame to see if it moves is a great idea. I'll also check to see if there is any play in the rear cog. I did turn the cranks to see if there were any spots where the chain was tighter than others, and it seemed to be the same all the way around. 

Yes, the stock tensioners are junk, and I tried running with no tensioners at all. It slipped on me after just a short ride. I didn't want to tighten them too much in fear of damaging something.

I'm thinking that it could just be all the power that I'm putting to the pedals  I wish...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

When I first got mine,I had lots of upgrade parts lying around,including a sweet handbuilt pair of wheels (which sadly I sold shortly after....). I tried running them on it,but with their QR axles,kept getting slippage (even with the stock tensioner-shaped-devices properly installed),never had issue with the stock wheelset and the bolts pretty snug (I never checked the torque with a torque wrench,but they're damn tight on there,LOL)....maybe it's thanks to my ckicken legs having no power? :thumbsup: (whatever happened to that "laughing" and "idea" smiley?  )


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the modified Redline tensioners on my bike.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Those look just like mine ('cept mine's black),and I see how you modded em,thanks :thumbsup: I'm not needing them now (and since I'm fixing to swap everything onto an On One frame,I may not be),but nice to know how to do it if that were to change


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's a better shot of my G29 sportin the new color out on Hawes loop last Friday around 5:30am. 
I'll have to take a pic of my simple but reliable tensioner tonight and post it up.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Lookin GOOD :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

Has anyone done the gorilla tape "ghetto" tubeless on the stock g29 wheels and tires?? If so, please post. I need to try it. I get a flat every week I ride here in TX.

Pesky thorns!!!


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

Dannah said:


> Has anyone done the gorilla tape "ghetto" tubeless on the stock g29 wheels and tires?? If so, please post. I need to try it. I get a flat every week I ride here in TX.
> 
> Pesky thorns!!!


Yep! The 1" gorilla tape fits perfectly. Google it its all over the place.

I used Gorilla Tape, Stan's and I also changed my tires to Nobby Nic performance for a bit more volume, but the stock WTBs would probably work fine too.

I inflated em using only a floor pump. Just use the soapy water and you should be good.


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

What's the soapy water for? Little confused.... To look for leaks? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

*Origin 8 chain tensioners*















Here's some pictures of my new origin 8 chain tensioners..

Just FYI, in case you wanted to see them on. They seem to work perfectly. I wasn't sure if anyone else had posted picks.

It should be noted that my bike arrived (july 2013) with a 2nd pair of tensioners that looked just like these but in black.. I only used them because I ordered them before I got the bike and I thought they looked a little better....

Next up.. Some really wiiide bars (I'm 6"3)


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

Dannah said:


> What's the soapy water for? Little confused.... To look for leaks?
> 
> Thanks!!


It helps make the seal airtight since the liquid kinda fills in the cracks... it also lubricates the tire a little so as it inflates it slides into position more easily. I couldn't get the tire to infate/bead to seat without it. And yes it also bubbles once inflated to show leaks.

Also I'm not sure tubeless will help with thorns it is more for pinch flats/riding at lower pressure.


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

TManiac said:


> It helps make the seal airtight since the liquid kinda fills in the cracks... it also lubricates the tire a little so as it inflates it slides into position more easily. I couldn't get the tire to infate/bead to seat without it. And yes it also bubbles once inflated to show leaks.
> 
> Also I'm not sure tubeless will help with thorns it is more for pinch flats/riding at lower pressure.


Could you please describe the soapy water process in detail? I still don't get it...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dannah said:


> Has anyone done the gorilla tape "ghetto" tubeless on the stock g29 wheels and tires?? If so, please post. I need to try it. I get a flat every week I ride here in TX.
> 
> Pesky thorns!!!


I did the ghetto tubeless method of using a 24" tube split down the middle with the stock wheels and tires. Its been working great. I've heard good things about the gorilla tape method as well. And the soapy water is a very important step. It will help the tire seat, and also show any leaks. One thing I found was after adding the stans, pump the tires to 40psi before you begin the shake process. If you do less pressure, it doesn't seem to work as well. Once you are sure there are no more leaks, then you can lower your pressure down to the low 20's.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Dannah said:


> View attachment 819678
> View attachment 819678
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

Dannah said:


> Could you please describe the soapy water process in detail? I still don't get it...
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Check out the video/instructions on the Stan's site.

TMANIAC


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

Got it. So... One option is to use a 24 inch tube... Assuming that will work on a 29'er? Sounds like it from the post above. I'm gonna try the gorilla tape method 1st... If that fails... Try the tube... Tube spounds like a cheaper method though.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

There are plenty of youtube videos for both methods.


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

I tested out a 29.1 at the store today, 17.5" frame, was very comfortable after a little seat adjustment. I decided to order the G29 in a 17.5" frame as well. If it doesn't work out they'll just order the 19" for me. CAN'T WAIT!!!!! 
6'2, 33" inseam.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

domoMKIV said:


> I tested out a 29.1 at the store today, 17.5" frame, was very comfortable after a little seat adjustment. I decided to order the G29 in a 17.5" frame as well. If it doesn't work out they'll just order the 19" for me. CAN'T WAIT!!!!!
> 6'2, 33" inseam.


Cool,can't wait to see pics :thumbsup:


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Quote Originally Posted by Dannah View Post
Has anyone done the gorilla tape "ghetto" tubeless on the stock g29 wheels and tires?? If so, please post. I need to try it. I get a flat every week I ride here in TX.

Pesky thorns!!!
Yep! The 1" gorilla tape fits perfectly. Google it its all over the place.

I used Gorilla Tape, Stan's and I also changed my tires to Nobby Nic performance for a bit more volume, but the stock WTBs would probably work fine too.

I inflated em using only a floor pump. Just use the soapy water and you should be good. 

I use the 1" gorilla tape, Stans sealant, and happen to be running Nobby Nics as well but ran the stock tires tubeless for a while too.

I have only used the soapy water on tires that were difficult to seat and it does help.


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

Came -- did you use stans valve? Thanks!


----------



## ehwik (Oct 5, 2012)

Cheapest method/method I used that hasn't failed me yet (FYI I used the stock rims/tires):

use 1" gorilla tape with 1 layer on the rim. Press it down really nicely with a tire lever to get a good seal. 

The cut the presta valves out of a set of tubes. I used presta because the treaded stem and nut help hold the valve in place when initially doing the set up. 

Soap up the beads and make sure it will seal WITHOUT stan's in it (worked fine for me with the stock tires, but took a bit). Air will leak out, but you should hear the beads pop onto the rim.

If it's good, then pop the bead off, add stan's, seal it up, and do the shake, rattle, roll. Mine completely sealed in about 5 minutes and haven't leaked in 3 months.


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

For those that put a suspension fork on one of these:

Does it work OK? The axle to crown on the stock fork looks to be ~438mm. I was thinking of putting an X Fusion slide on but even on the 80mm it'll be at least 470mm A-C.

Is that enough to screw up the geometry? What about if it were ~486mm A-C (100mm setting)?


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Dannah said:


> Came -- did you use stans valve? Thanks!


Yup, those things are great at lower pressure. I had trouble with them at 110psi on my road bike though. Also, I had to double layer the gorilla tape to get the tires to seat easily. this was before I tried the soapy water though. Like ehwik, I air them up without Stans 1st to make sure it seats well. Then either pop a bead to add sealer or use a piece of hose between the Stans bottle and the de-cored valve stem.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

TManiac said:


> For those that put a suspension fork on one of these:
> 
> Does it work OK? The axle to crown on the stock fork looks to be ~438mm. I was thinking of putting an X Fusion slide on but even on the 80mm it'll be at least 470mm A-C.
> 
> Is that enough to screw up the geometry? What about if it were ~486mm A-C (100mm setting)?


Works fine on mine ( 80mm Manitou Drake) :thumbsup:


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

longhaultrucker said:


> Cool,can't wait to see pics :thumbsup:


Waiting....very impatiently. :lol:
Guy said Friday, I am hoping it will be ready a day early.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet,that's tomorrow!


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

Having a small vibration / wobble between the headset and fork/ front wheel.... Not a big deal, by any means... Being very nitpicky here...since nothing else to complain about... But a stickler for everything being rock solid. Anyone know how to tighten up the neck / stem / bearings? Haven't tried taking anything apart yet.. Or, is this just how it is?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Dannah said:


> Having a small vibration / wobble between the headset and fork/ front wheel.... Not a big deal, by any means... Being very nitpicky here...since nothing else to complain about... But a stickler for everything being rock solid. Anyone know how to tighten up the neck / stem / bearings? Haven't tried taking anything apart yet.. Or, is this just how it is?


Loosen the two stem bolts and the stem cap bolt. Move the stem to make sure it's loose. Lift & support the bike from below the fork crown, so the weight of the frame and bars is pushing down. Give it a little wiggle with your other hand on the stem to make sure everything's seated properly, then tighten the stem cap bolt, without going too tight (you risk damaging the star nut in the steerer). Place the bike back on the ground and straighten the stem and tighten the stem bolts. Ride.


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

You can even back the top cap bolt out a quarter turn as it's not supposed to hold the fork on once the stem is tightened.

I am almost done. I really don't get out on the single track stuff as much as I used to so I built my G29er into a Big Ripper. It was a lot more affordable to do the conversion then to find a nice used Ripper and put disc brakes on it. Pics are quick garage pics. The bike looks great out in the sun. The Schwalbe Big apples in the 2.35" width are great.


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh BTW, I have all of the stock take off parts if anybody wants to buy some back up parts.


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

@200Duece: sweet ride!!! And you made my weekend by letting me know 2.35" Schwalbe tires fit. Those are ones I've been eyeing,...


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

longhaultrucker said:


> Sweet,that's tomorrow!


Guess not. Looking like MAYBE Monday. Ugh.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Damn..I'm sorry,Brother


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevob said:


> Loosen the two stem bolts and the stem cap bolt. Move the stem to make sure it's loose. Lift & support the bike from below the fork crown, so the weight of the frame and bars is pushing down. Give it a little wiggle with your other hand on the stem to make sure everything's seated properly, then tighten the stem cap bolt, without going too tight (you risk damaging the star nut in the steerer). Place the bike back on the ground and straighten the stem and tighten the stem bolts. Ride.


Ughhh not sure what bolt is what there...video would be great because I would like to know how to do that for future knowledge.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

Go to Park Tool website. There is a lot great information there that should help you understand.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Dropped mine off at the LBS (since I don't have all the needed tools to swap all parts from one frame to the next) today,having it's stock HS and rigid fork reinstalled on it,and all other parts onto an On One Inbred frame. I'll either as-cash-allows build it back up (and convert the Inbred to a 1x10 or similar) and get back to having both a gearie and a SS,or I may sell the frame/fork/HS (it has one or two scratches from the rack only so far)...I dunno.


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

domoMKIV said:


> Guess not. Looking like MAYBE Monday. Ugh.


Still nothing.
Is it possible to go 1x10(or 9) on the SS? I was looking at the 29.1 for the same thing. At least the 29.1 is in stock and I wouldn't have to wait around to ride anymore.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Man,I hope you get it soon!

I don't see much way to run gears on it...I mean with enough "wants to",you can do almost anything,but it just wasn't designed to be converted. Anyone?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Doesn't look like the dropouts can accept a chain-tug with integrated derailleur hanger, but maybe one of these would work?

Amazon.com: SunRace Shimano Compatible Index Hanger Plate with Nut and Bolt: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

longhaultrucker said:


> Man,I hope you get it soon!
> 
> I don't see much way to run gears on it...I mean with enough "wants to",you can do almost anything,but it just wasn't designed to be converted. Anyone?


I'm guessing it would be easier to go 1x9 with the .1 than it would with the G29 (if at all possible)? Bike still hasn't come in so I was planning on going to the bike shop and possibly cancelling the order. I want to ride NOW, damnit. lol


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

LOL,I feel ya


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

longhaultrucker said:


> LOL,I feel ya


Well I went into the bike shop to inquire about my G29SS and I found out that the bike was on backorder. One of the guys was supposed to call me but he didn't. I went ahead and ordered the 29point1. Got it OTD for $490 with lifetime tune-ups/labor. Not bad at all considering if I had ordered it online I would have paid about $445 (tax since im in FL). Now hopefully this one actually arrives and I can start riding with my son again next week! lol


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Dang man...I hope this one actually comes to you,and fast,missing rides with th eboy sucks (trust me I know on that one)...


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

Got it today. Took it for a spin before it rained, so far so good! It feels a lot lighter than I expected it to be. I guess I should move over to the 29.1 thread now, lol.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup: Looking forward to pics 

FINALLY got the Inbred built up...








SO I gots a frame/HS/fork,bar/stem,seat and post with collar left of the G29,guess I'll sell those off (as well as some radio control stuffs) to help finance some fresh camping gear (yes,I mean bike-camping ) since most of my gear was from '99 or so


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been lurking this thread for awhile and I'm probably going to purchase a G29 as a 2nd bike in the next month or so. My question, being my first SS is how long can I expect the drive train to last before I have to replace the chain, cog, chain ring, et. al? I ride rocky, mountainous Arizona singletrack almost exclusively and the climbing stress and dusty desert climate take a toll on drive trains. I know this question is a bit ambiguous but if anyone has serviced theirs in a certain geography, it may give me an indication on service interval.

Also, does anyone know how wide the stock handlebars are on the 19"?

Edit: One more thing...I haven't read the whole thread so forgive me if it's been answered, but is someone running a 2.35" or larger on the stock front? Thanks.


----------



## compsurge (Aug 13, 2013)

Just put my 15.5" together this evening! I'm 5'8, 29" inseam and the fit seems pretty good to me. I am anxious to get it on the trail!

Initial impressions:
- The factory fit of the fork in the headset seemed to be on the loose side; I took it apart by whacking the fork with my fist
- I removed the headset bearings, cleaned, and re-greased using Park Tool PPL-1
- Initial bed-in of the brakes (same method used for cars) seems to have really worked wonders on the pads, at least on asphalt
- Chain tension seemed fine to me. If I swap the rear cog, I'll get the Redlines.
- Front brake wasn't fully fastened to the fork and rubbed the disc (my fault for not checking properly)
- Wheels were true, rear has a slight imbalance, probably due to the reflector
- A lot lighter than my 15 year-old Mongoose Cro-moly that I bought in middle school
- Grips are on way too tight and I'll need shop air and a nozzle to get them off and replace with my set of ODIs
- Stem is a little on the heavy side, but that's to be expected
- It's orange

Overall, this bike went together great and I'm very happy with it as of right now. If I crash on the trail due to the bike, I'll repost otherwise 



MTBeing said:


> I've been lurking this thread for awhile and I'm probably going to purchase a G29 as a 2nd bike in the next month or so. My question, being my first SS is how long can I expect the drive train to last before I have to replace the chain, cog, chain ring, et. al? I ride rocky, mountainous Arizona singletrack almost exclusively and the climbing stress and dusty desert climate take a toll on drive trains. I know this question is a bit ambiguous but if anyone has serviced theirs in a certain geography, it may give me an indication on service interval.


It depends on the wear; mud and dirt will accelerate wear. Cogs and chains are cheap. Chain rings aren't too bad. I'd expect to get a few years out of it if you ride a few times a week and keep it clean and lubed. It will be the same for most bikes, I imagine.


----------



## SSTrucker (Sep 5, 2013)

Just bought this bike locally off Craigslist and I really like it. Simple to ride and easy to work on. Might swap out the bars for a little more rise. Swapped out my Brooks seat on a Uni seat post the seller gave me. Fun for easy desert trail rides.


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

*new G29 owner*

I've been lurking in this thread for the last couple months & finally decided to order a Gravity G29. I probably would have never even considered a Gravity bike had it not been for this thread.

I had my heart set on a G29 (rigid) in an orange 15.5" (saving the $50 from the G29FS for a 'real' fork later down the road). However, BikeIsland had a scratch-and-scuff G29FS in my size, but in green. Not the color I originally wanted but I just couldn't pass it up for $329.

The stock pictures of the gawdy-green G29 just doesn't do it any justice at all... it actually looks great in real life!

I wrenched it together yesterday & weighed it in at just under 31lbs. I picked up a Reba RL last nite off of Craigslist for $190 & today I swapped some of the stock parts w/ spares I had in my spare parts bin. I was able to bring the weight down to a little over 28lbs which is actually a light bike for me since I'm used to pedaling around on my 32lb 2011 Giant Reign.

I can't wait to get it out on the trails to break her in!

Still in the box:









Box contents:









Wheels:









Frame:









Stock build (w/ exception to the pedals):









Upgraded (looks flourescent green, but it's more like the "Kawasaki" green like pics above):


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

*Gravity G29 chain tugs v2?*

I remember complaints folks had about the stock chain-tugs.
Looks like they've since redesigned their chain-tugs. 
They seem pretty beefy & look/work fine to me.

View attachment 834962


View attachment 834963


View attachment 834964


View attachment 834965


----------



## echefanthony (Aug 9, 2013)

cfanto said:


> I remember complaints folks had about the stock chain-tugs.
> Looks like they've since redesigned their chain-tugs.
> They seem pretty beefy & look/work fine to me.
> 
> ...


hese are the ones that came with my Gravity 27Five SS. They work perfect and since I replaced the bent ones that came on the bike I haven't had a problem. Congratulations on your new bike and enjoy it.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice (LOVE the green too) :thumbsup:


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey CAMEKANIX,

I'm planning to eventually do the gorilla tape tubeless as well...

Did the Stans presta valves work in the Schrader holes without any type of adapter? Or did you have to use a Schrader-to-Presta grommet/adapter on the rim?



camekanix said:


> I am still running the stock wheels. other than having ti tighten/true a couple times they seem fine. I used gorilla tape & Stans valve stems with Stans sealer. Took 20 min and so far so good. The only upgrades I can imagine wanting to do next are another 200mm brake kit for the rear, an external bearing bottom bracket, and a carbon fork.


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks longhaultrucker... the flourescent gawdy-green pic that BikesDirect had on their site wasn't great. I'm actually quite pleased with the color... it's actually more of a 'Kawasaki green' color.



longhaultrucker said:


> Nice (LOVE the green too) :thumbsup:


----------



## steven.bikes (Mar 16, 2013)

I guess this is a good enough first post, but I was curious if anyone who upgraded there fork still had the original that they wanted to sell. Thanks


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

I assume you're talking about the steel rigid fork? Otherwise, I have the original Suntour XCT suspension fork that came on my G29 FS with zero miles, if you're interested.



highboy_04 said:


> I guess this is a good enough first post, but I was curious if anyone who upgraded there fork still had the original that they wanted to sell. Thanks


----------



## steven.bikes (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry I should have been more specific with that. Yes I'm talking about the steel rigid fork.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow i havent been on here in awhile and there has been alot of activity on this thread! My G29 is still going strong since i ordered it in January. All the same as it was when i took it out of the box besides a bottle cage. This bike just fits me really well and has held up great for what i do!


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

Been a while for me too...but I thought I'd check in at the year mark.

I hate this thing. I wish I never bought it. I wish I knew better.

That being said, it got me into the sport, taught me a lot of valuable lessons and I'm better for it so I guess I can't say I wish I never bought it. Some things you just have to do and mess up and learn from it.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

sternomac said:


> Been a while for me too...but I thought I'd check in at the year mark.
> 
> I hate this thing. I wish I never bought it. I wish I knew better.
> 
> That being said, it got me into the sport, taught me a lot of valuable lessons and I'm better for it so I guess I can't say I wish I never bought it. Some things you just have to do and mess up and learn from it.


Good it got you into the sport, but what do you hate about it?


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

Well for starters, it got me into the sport, so I didn't know as much as I do know. I was a noob.

For instance, it doesn't come with a tug-nut type device to keep the wheel from sliding in the dropout. This caused two things:

1. the tire rubbed and wore down the finish inside the triangle. 
2. to fix this i really really cranked down on the axle nuts which in turn as warped the rear triangle. in order to change the wheels or change a tire, we had to pull the triangle apart to slip the wheel out (very frustrating trying to change a flat on the trail and the wheel won't come out or go back in). so now, when i'm really pedaling hard, the triangle flexes and there is tire rub. It's aluminium and the drop outs are aluminum so it's pretty weak compared to steel. no one, including the bike shop i went to quite often, told me i needed this or it would help. so that sucked.

the crank arm stripped in 3 rides. bikes direct wouldn't cover this because it was "user error" but i'm nearly 100% sure i did everything right. i greased it and everything, knowing it was not going to be covered if i botched it.

the wheels get banged out of true every two rides. so much so that i avoided technical sections of trail like the plague because i was sick of trying to true it myself or paying for it to get trued. it isn't 100% needed to have it 100% trued with disc brakes but it affected the ride they got so wobbley.

i used black vinyl (had the matte black finish bike) to cover up the 100 instances of gravity painted on the bike. 

the brakes are barely adequate. i upgraded those first.

stock bars are too narrow for my single speeding preference.

gear ratio is too tough for the hills in my neck of the woods. changed the cog and started clearing way more climbs.

bottom bracket started squawking pretty quickly. 

obviously the sr suntour fork is heavy and bad. 

here is everything i upgraded:

rear cog to a more manageable ratio
wheelset and tires
bars and stem
front and rear brakes and levers
fork (sr suntour exchange program)

i'm currently trying to put everything back together stock and sell it on craigslist for as much as i can get for it...likely only a sac of peanuts...putting all the upgraded parts on a steel frame i got for free.

hope that helps. when all is said and done, maybe learning from my mistakes or just having more knowledge than i had to start with, you may have a better experience. 

in my inexperience i also bought it at least a size too big so that really affected me too. (i had a 26er that was a 21 inch frame so i figured just get a 21 inch frame not factoring in the increased wheel size...very stupid mistake)

it may be perfectly fine for what you want. 

oh one more thing...buying from a LBS you get included maitenence most likely for at least a year, hopefully more. no such support when buying from an online dealer.

so when all is said and done, i would have saved so much more money had a bought a trek marlin (trek also lifetime warranties their frames) for 150 dollars more from the lbs than saving the 150 up front and then paying for fixes and upgrades. 

easily one of the biggest learning experiences of my life. some things, you just need to spend the money on. it'll be worth it in the long haul. live and learn.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update, yes sometimes learning is costly. I've had a couple SS and currently riding my Nashbar 29er SS, I researched lots and glad I went with it instead of Bikes Direct due to much of what you stated. First real bike should always be bought at local LBS, but you have to figure out which is best store, bike, deal etc.  You're on the right track, learn and move forward...ride on!


----------



## tominjax (Nov 8, 2013)

*My new ride*

My new Gravity G29FS. I changed the tires to WTB 2.2 Slicks and the chainring to a FSA 42t. I love it. Riding to work has never been so much fun or comfortable.

Bikes Direct has a store here, so I got it assembled with a warranty. I took it over to my neighborhood LBS and they went over it pretty good. They made sure everything was lubricated properly and did some major tweeking on the brakes.


----------



## bob8619 (Dec 7, 2013)

I tried to get more info by reading every page but I'm running out of time so I just decided to join and post! 

I was reading about how bikesdirect geometry is off on their website, is that still the case? I'm just half inch under 6' all, my inseam is about 32'', and I was thinking the 19'' size would probably be right but not if the specs are wrong on the site. They are low stock I guess and I need to pull the trigger before its too late!!

Thanks guys.


----------



## tominjax (Nov 8, 2013)

bob8619 said:


> I tried to get more info by reading every page but I'm running out of time so I just decided to join and post!
> 
> I was reading about how bikesdirect geometry is off on their website, is that still the case? I'm just half inch under 6' all, my inseam is about 32'', and I was thinking the 19'' size would probably be right but not if the specs are wrong on the site. They are low stock I guess and I need to pull the trigger before its too late!!
> 
> Thanks guys.


I am 5' 11" with a 32" inseam. I went with the 17.5" and could have been fine on a 15.5". The 19" would have been too big.


----------



## bob8619 (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh man that throws a wrench into things then.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

my significant other is 5'10" with a 32" inseam and has the 17", but definitely wishes she had gone with the 19".


----------



## trailrider70 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome bike! I have been riding my Gravity G29 S.S. for well over a year now. Solid bike no issues. I just changed out the pedals, seat, and the gearing. Such a good bike I decided to buy their 27.5 single speed in hopes to climb technical trails better.


----------



## RandomHero (Dec 11, 2013)

200Duece said:


> You can even back the top cap bolt out a quarter turn as it's not supposed to hold the fork on once the stem is tightened.
> 
> I am almost done. I really don't get out on the single track stuff as much as I used to so I built my G29er into a Big Ripper. It was a lot more affordable to do the conversion then to find a nice used Ripper and put disc brakes on it. Pics are quick garage pics. The bike looks great out in the sun. The Schwalbe Big apples in the 2.35" width are great.
> 
> ...


my first post here and its a question.

i recently got the itch to ride since my kids old enough, i havent ridden since i was 13 (15 years ago). took my kid out and borrowed my dads crappy $150 toysrus mongoos mtn bike. i enjoyed riding but hated the suspension and gears, so here i am wanting to buy a Gravity SS 29er. Coming from BMX bikes as a kid, i want the handle bars. i was looking at the big ripper, but i dont want to spend that much.

my question, how do i swap over bmx bars like these? what would i need or does someone make bars for mtn bikes like this?


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

I have some BMX low-rise bars I put on mine. they're made by redline, I forget the model. I had to buy a new stem to fit it, though, but that wasn't any great loss. naturaly I used a bmx stem. I also took the time to get a top-cap and star nut that allows me to run my brake cable through the head-tube to allow for bar-spins, like so :

















I'm happy with it. I, like you, purchased this bike almost strictly for BMX nostalgia. it's been great to me :-D


----------



## RandomHero (Dec 11, 2013)

Tockit said:


> I have some BMX low-rise bars I put on mine. they're made by redline, I forget the model. I had to buy a new stem to fit it, though, but that wasn't any great loss. naturaly I used a bmx stem. I also took the time to get a top-cap and star nut that allows me to run my brake cable through the head-tube to allow for bar-spins, like so :
> 
> View attachment 853961
> 
> ...


sweet! thats exactly what i was looking to do. hell, im not beyond getting some pegs too.


----------



## Tockit (Mar 17, 2013)

Haha I've been debating pegs myself over the last few weeks. I wonder if the axle could handle it, does anyone have any thoughts on that?
an axle is an axle, right? my understanding takes me to the idea that it's a standard size, but I haven't had a BMX since I was 15. guess I'll get some pegs and see if they fit.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

tominjax said:


> I am 5' 11" with a 32" inseam. I went with the 17.5" and could have been fine on a 15.5". The 19" would have been too big.


On the other side of that coin,I'm 5'9" with 32" inseam,had the 17.5",and could have easily been comfy on the 19"....weird,huh?


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

cfanto said:


> Hey CAMEKANIX,
> 
> I'm planning to eventually do the gorilla tape tubeless as well...
> 
> Did the Stans presta valves work in the Schrader holes without any type of adapter? Or did you have to use a Schrader-to-Presta grommet/adapter on the rim?


Sorry to have been away so long, life got pretty busy I guess. I'm guessing this too little too late but yes, the Stans stems work just fine with the schrader valve wheels with no modifications. I am going on a year now with this set-up and other than adding a few oz's of sealer every few months I have had no problems at all.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Also, there was some stuff quite a while back about different tensioner arrangements. this is simple and also has been dead reliable.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

camekanix said:


> View attachment 860065
> 
> 
> Also, there was some stuff quite a while back about different tensioner arrangements. this is simple and also has been dead reliable.


I bought some bolts to create a tensioner system like you have pictured. The only issue I see is that if you have to remove the rear wheel out on the trail, you have to unscrew those bolts so you can slide the wheel forward to get the chain off. Once you've unscrewed the bolts, now you have to tighten them back down evenly, so the wheel runs straight. That's not something I want to mess with when changing a flat out on the trail. I like this system as it looks much cleaner, but it just wasn't worth the hassle. I went with the Redline tensioners and that works much better.


----------



## chowiec (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't know if you guys are still keeping this thread going...but...This build is very similar to what I am working on and I am debating this Gravity Unbranded Frame as well...what size is your frame and is that the stock cro-mo fork that would come with the frame....and,,,do experience any foot rub on the front tire when you ride? Cool build.


----------



## chowiec (Jan 14, 2014)

[ 'm happy with it. I, like you, purchased this bike almost strictly for BMX nostalgia. it's been great to me :-D

Anyway...I tried to respond but being new to this site my response looks like a fish out of water....what frame size is your bike? Is that the stock fork that would be the mate to the frame? and....have you experienced any foot rub on the front tire....cool bike!


----------



## RandomHero (Dec 11, 2013)

ordered an orange 15" on thursday morning, arrived today (friday). havent gotten to ride it and the front brake needs to be adjusted, but i really like it.


----------



## chowiec (Jan 14, 2014)

*me too...*



RandomHero said:


> ordered an orange 15" on thursday morning, arrived today (friday). havent gotten to ride it and the front brake needs to be adjusted, but i really like it.


I bit the bullet and ordered just the frame yesterday- I really could not find a better deal on anything else for a frame / fork combo- plus EVERYTHING will transfer from my current bike including the post and clamp...I will try to post some pics when it gets done- it's a giant retro looking bmxer...looking forward to riding it- I havent heard really anything that was negative enough to make me not buy it. I looked into the Sette and a couple others but couldn't get past all of the overly negative comments like bottom bracket flex and cracked headtube etc...oh well...we will see. Let me know what you think!


----------



## RandomHero (Dec 11, 2013)

chowiec said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered just the frame yesterday- I really could not find a better deal on anything else for a frame / fork combo- plus EVERYTHING will transfer from my current bike including the post and clamp...I will try to post some pics when it gets done- it's a giant retro looking bmxer...looking forward to riding it- I havent heard really anything that was negative enough to make me not buy it. I looked into the Sette and a couple others but couldn't get past all of the overly negative comments like bottom bracket flex and cracked headtube etc...oh well...we will see. Let me know what you think!


i installed a tow hitch on my suv today in preparation for my 4 bike yakima hitch racks arrival. when i was done i had a few minutes to ride the culdesac with my kid before i had to leave for work. i adjusted the front brake and it rode great. i had an issue that others mentioned with my foot rubbing the front wheel. but its not an extreme issue, and others have fixed this with fork upgrades.

prolly gonna take it to the park and geocache tomorrow with my kid.

anyone know how i would mount a kickstand to this thing?


----------



## RandomHero (Dec 11, 2013)

went geocaching with mt kid and grandma and grandpa. i really need a kickstand for geocaching. 









all in all it was a great ride, my ass hurts and i may need a new seat. def a kickstand though.


----------



## RandomHero (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## chowiec (Jan 14, 2014)

*Looks good- I just got mine built.*



RandomHero said:


>


I will send pics of mine soon- I built it up from a frame and fork. I am having trouble adjusting the headset properly, it has some rock on the bottom, I plan to replace it asap and I want to cut about 15mm off the fork- it didnt come precut. I didnt want to chop it until I ride it which we have had snow for the past week.


----------



## changed (Aug 10, 2012)

Arrived a few days ago... shame the 17.5 is too small for me. Selling in Baltimore if anybody is interested-- you can find it on Craigslist or PM me.


----------



## ramseydmr (Feb 15, 2014)

Ordered an orange gravity 29er 17.5" on Friday and should be here Wednesday. I will post pics as i go through the assembly process. Will likely re grease the hubs and headset during assembly. But we'll see how its put together. First time ordering a bike through the mail.


----------



## big boy phil (Jun 10, 2005)

I know this bike is a single speed and all, but does anyone know if a chain tug with a derailleur hanger would work on this frame? The nashbar ss has one, and I've seen people convert those to 1x9 set ups, and I was thinking of doing that with the gravity bike. There was one quick mention of this a few pages back, but I doesn't look Like anyone ended up doing it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricked_Em (Feb 19, 2014)

First post here I come from a bmx background (still ride). I ordered a gravity 21" black with the front suspension on Monday and it's scheduled to show up today. Thanks to this thread I already have new bars, stem, grips, seat clamp, and tensioners on the way. I live in a rural part of Missouri with plenty of conservation area all around me and can't wait to hit the trails. Thanks for all the helpful info guys and I'll be sure to post pictures when I can. Here's a link to vital where I have a bike check of my current bmx since I can't upload pictures here haha
Mother Fuckin FBM- FINAL UPDATE I SWEAR 2/5 - Bike Checks - BMX Forums / Message Boards - Vital BMX


----------



## ramseydmr (Feb 15, 2014)

Just got mine yesterday. Put it together last night. It went together very easily and seems well built. Brakes were easy to adjust and the chain needed loosened up a bit. I'm glad I went with the 17.5 as the 19" would have been too big. Just took it out for a moment and it feels great. Will get it out more this weekend, but I already love it.


----------



## nesqu!k (Mar 11, 2014)

Just got mine in today, took me about an hour and a hald to put it all together and make adjustments.

At just under 6'3", I thought the 21" frame would be a good fit, but standing over the bike leaves the two colonels uncomfortably resting right on top of the top tube; I probably should have gone for the 19" frame instead.

However once I started to ride the bike, and remembered to swing my leg around the back to get off, I found myself really enjoying it! The feel of the bike is a sensation that I've never felt on bikes I've ridden in the past. I live in a town with lots of hills so I was able to do some climb tests and compare to my experiences on bmx and road bikes. 

The gearing felt good dealing with the moderate slopes, but front suspension makes for a real treat in the comfort department; the softness makes pumping up the hills feel nice and you think less about how the gearing may not be totally ideal, and just deal with it. The big wheels offer a really smooth ride, even riding over the grass of my front lawn was a breeze. I get the feeling that I can ride over any terrain on this bike, as long as I remember to keep one leg on a pedal if I have to step off suddenly (the tight standover would easily destroy me on an uneven surface).

My only big quip besides my poor choice in frame size are the tensioners for the back wheel. I find that hard braking will cause the wheel to disalign and make it turn leftward. The tensioner does nothing since it pulls the hub backward, and braking causes it slide back even further, leaving the tensioner loose. I'm going to explore a screw for forward tension to use for the threaded hole on the left side.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

could someone measure the axle to crown on the fork? I am looking to get this bike soon, but will need to order a carbon fork at the same time to avoid raising suspicion by having many boxes arrive at the same time.


----------



## dogfuel (May 10, 2013)

slowride454 -

Don't know the ATC, but had one with a carbon fork. I much prefer the steel fork - you might try it first. Sure it's heavy, but lighter than a bouncy fork and it's more comfy and much more durable than carbon. I kept the carbon fork when I went to a Karate Monkey frame and I sure wish I had kept the steel (just sold the carbon and bought a Surly fork).

CF is a cool bling item, but if you really want to upgrade, think about Surly steel, or, even better, Salsa steel.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

OK. So are you guys using a Karate Monkey or Krampus fork? I was looking to reuse a GT frame to build a rigid SS, but I hated the frame geometry. I went around and around with A-C dimensions while debating the build. 465-470-480-483-500 which is correct? I see these frames on bike island too, so that is why I was thinking of a build instead. I have some wheels, stem, bars, seat post, saddle laying around. I would need a frame, fork, brakes, crankset, and SS conversion. Looking to go as cheaply as possible while not building an ill-handling tank.


----------



## changed (Aug 10, 2012)

This is probably a stupid question, but what size Schwalbe Big Apple tires does this bike take. I'm on their website and I don't see a tire sized anything bigger than 28... Am I missing something here?!


edit: nevermind, realized that the 28 is 'German' sized...


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

changed said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but what size Schwalbe Big Apple tires does this bike take. I'm on their website and I don't see a tire sized anything bigger than 28... Am I missing something here?!


For some reason Schwalbe doesn't list any 29er sizes on their website. But google Schwalbe Big Apple 29 and a lot of places sell them.


----------



## roadie607 (Jul 6, 2013)

IIRC it was round about 465.


----------



## roadie607 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just curious, has anyone ever raced one of these things?


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Good question. there are several acres of BLM land just .2 miles from my door and I have set up a little cross type route through it. I have a geared cx bike and was going to swap some skinny donor tires onto my G-29 and compare lap times. I was waiting for my 12 tooth rear cog when I crashed and fractured 2 ribs on my commute to work. Have not done any kind of racing on anything but was going to compare notes between the 2.


----------



## roadie607 (Jul 6, 2013)

camekanix said:


> Good question. there are several acres of BLM land just .2 miles from my door and I have set up a little cross type route through it. I have a geared cx bike and was going to swap some skinny donor tires onto my G-29 and compare lap times. I was waiting for my 12 tooth rear cog when I crashed and fractured 2 ribs on my commute to work. Have not done any kind of racing on anything but was going to compare notes between the 2.


Sorry to hear, bud. Crashing sucks, but you knew that already... I know it's kinda portly but I figure its still lighter than some of the geared bikes I see at the Cat 3 MTB races. I'll probably race it sometime within the next couple of months. If no one chimes in here, I'll post my findings.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

roadie607 said:


> Just curious, has anyone ever raced one of these things?


I raced mine a few times last summer in some weekly dirt crits. I raced Cat 3 and I must say, I did fairly well with it. I even got the hole shot one time, but I was pretty much spent by the second lap. It was fun because people thought I was crazy for racing a single speed.


----------



## roadie607 (Jul 6, 2013)

Haha well, you are. But that's kinda what I expected and just what I was looking for. A cheap SS that would make people on geared full sussers scratch their heads. Might do some sensible upgrading on mine to make it less of a tank.


----------



## nesqu!k (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm planning to exchange my 21" for a smaller frame, but I'm back and forth between the 17.5" and 19" frames. I figure the 19" would be a good fit and good standover room, but to be safe I'm thinking about going with the 17.5" instead. I know the wheelbase for the large and medium frames is the same (shorter than the XL), what are some differences that I should keep in mind when making a decision?

The reason I'm leaning toward the 17.5" is just for that extra 2 inches of standover in case I need to get off the bike in a hurry on an uneven surface, but I'm sure the 19 would fit just fine and look more fitting under my 6'3" figure. Advice?


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

At 6'3" I'm not so sure I'd go any smaller than the 19" frame. I'm 5'9 with a 33" inseam and I have the 17.5" and it fits me perfect. And I have just the right amount of standover height.


----------



## nesqu!k (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. I decided to go with the 17.5"; even at 6'3', my inseam is only 32". I'm also thinking the smaller frame will be easier to pack/stuff in a trunk and is a tiny bit lighter. I also tried some medium 29er frames at a local bike shop and I think it'll be the best way to go.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

If you felt good on the medium frames you tried at the LBS, you'll be fine with the 17.5" frame. My medium Specialized Stumpjumper 29er feels very similar to my 17.5" Gravity. Enjoy it, I sure do like mine. When not racing, I generally ride the SS more than the geared bike.


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

How durable is the bike as stock? Will it handle rough trails?


----------



## nesqu!k (Mar 11, 2014)

17.5" came in today and it's felt pretty good over the short distance I've ridden it so far. 

Coming from the 21", the 2-step size drop offers a noticeably different feel; the look of the frame is more compact and I don't feel like I have to hunch over as much with the shorter wheelbase and stem extension. I've got no complaints about the amount of standover room this time around, and since the bike is smaller I have a feeling it'll be easier to slip the bike into the back of the Sienna since the handlebars aren't as tall; every time I've loaded the 21" I've have to twist and turn it around to get it through the tailgate and keep it from getting caught in the ceiling. I'll test it out tomorrow and let you guys know.

I've taken the XL on all kinds of terrain during my time with it, from moderate slope dirt trails to the San Francisco streets to rocky shores littered with driftwood, and I plan to put the this one through the same paces. The matte black makes it quite the stealthy runner and I'm expecting big things from this bike. I'm curious to see if I could throw some 650b's on it with slick tires for an alternative riding experience


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

Been riding mine for a year now and have upgraded as needed. It's been a great bike for a first time SS. I've changed the bars, stem, brakes, pedals, and cranks. The only problems I've had is the stock brakes sucked, so an upgrade was necessary and I popped the pedal threads on the left crank arm. The stem is a 70mm since I don't like feeling too far over the front end.

Answer bars
Avid Elixir 1 brakes w/ Shimano 180 rotors
70mm stem
VP flat pedals
Shimano Zee crankset


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice pics! I pulled the trigger and my black 17.5 inch should be here early next week


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

My bike was delivered today.. very nice for the price. Setup was a breeze but I do have to adjust the brakes some more to get them right. Took her for a spin around the block, no complaints here


----------



## jared29ss (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey everyone. I haven't been on a bike in over 10 years and I recently purchased the Gravity 29 ss ridgid (still waiting on delivery) for single track type fun and as a means of alternate transportation to and from work (3 miles each way). I've read through this thread pretty well so hopefully I won't ask anything thats already been addressed.

1) Is there any speciality tools needed for assembly? For maintainence/cog changing? I have a decent collection of basic hand tools but no speciality bike tools.
2) has the chain tug issue been fixed on newer models or should I plan on getting 5m bolts?
3) I want to switch my front brake to the right hand. Will I have any problems doing this? I'm a avid motorcyclist and don't want to reteach myself braking every time I go from moto to bicycle.

I think thats all for now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

jared29ss said:


> 1) Is there any speciality tools needed for assembly? For maintainence/cog changing? I have a decent collection of basic hand tools but no speciality bike tools.
> 2) has the chain tug issue been fixed on newer models or should I plan on getting 5m bolts?
> 3) I want to switch my front brake to the right hand. Will I have any problems doing this? I'm a avid motorcyclist and don't want to reteach myself braking every time I go from moto to bicycle.
> 
> I think thats all for now. Thanks in advance!


1. A wrench for the bolt on axle nuts/chain tensioners/pedals, allen wrench for adjusting the brakes, tire levers for swapping out tires/tubes later on. Not sure about replacing the cog, I kept it stock

2. Chain tugs are much better than the initial batch, I plan on keeping these for sure. Check out this post from a few pages back: http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/...ce-gravity-g29-ss-736383-26.html#post10706063

3. Might be able to swap the cables to opposite brake levers, cables should be long enough but you might have to verify when you get the bike


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

You can assemble the bike with an adjustable wrench and a couple allen wrenches. To swap out rear cog you'll need a cassette tool and chain whip. I'd wait on those tools though and just buy them if you decide to change the cog. 

I don't know what chain tugs yours will come with. If they are the ones that JCM linked to, you'll be fine. I had the crappy original ones and replaced them with Redline ones.

And as far as swapping levers around, that should be no problem at all. Just don't EVER let anyone else ride your bike. It might not end well for them.


----------



## jared29ss (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the feed back. I appreciate it.


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

My rig, kept it stock other than slime tubes. Very happy with it as is


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Ive accumulated enought parts to build 90% of a bike. FrankenMutt only needs a rear caliper adaptor and some cable to be ready for SS commute duty.


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

Morning bike ride in the urban jungle


----------



## jared29ss (Apr 15, 2014)

My bike arrived yesterday and I assembled it last night but I have a question. The chain tugs fit well and work well but I noticed in order to get my tires straight in the frame the chain tug on the left (brake) side is almost tightened all the way back so if i had to pull the wheel rearward anymore i would not be able to use the tugs. But on the right side I still have a bit more rearward adjustment left on the tug. Sorry for the confusion but this was difficult for me to derscribe and I cannot post pictures yet. Do you think my frame might be bent or tweeked a little bit? Should I be worried or is this normal? Everything else is great and it seems to ride good.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

I wouldn't think your frame would be bent. But that sure doesn't sound right. Does the axle sit in the dropouts evenly on each side? What I mean is measure the distance from the front of the dropout to the axle on each side. It should be the same measurement. If so, is sounds like the tugs may just be crap. Can you maybe take a picture of both sides and post them on here? If you can't post, PM me and I'll send you my email address so you can email them to me.


----------



## jared29ss (Apr 15, 2014)

I didn't even think to do that. I'll measure it when i get home from work and i'll snap some pictures too;. Thanks


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

It's kind of a pain to get the rim/tire to sit perfectly in the middle, you might have to slowly adjust each axle nut until it's even, then torque it down and then tighten the chain tugs


----------



## jared29ss (Apr 15, 2014)

So I measured the gap between the axle and dropout and both sides are the same and the wheel looks straight and the bike rides straight so I'm not sure why the tugs look strange but I'm not worried about it. They are holding up fine for now and maybe I'll ditch them and switch over to the 5m bolt like others have mentioned but for now I'm happy with how everything rides. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

Bike is a single speed again,...


----------



## jared29ss (Apr 15, 2014)

Does anyone know what size spoke tool works on these wheels?


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

*latest pics*

Damn, I still love riding this bike. I still use my Giant Reign for the rough & playful stuff but for XC, this is perfect! My hill-climbs are much faster compared to a geared bike... it's just so easy to be lazy & granny-down when the hills gets tougher.

Since my last post, I've since installed a cheapo T-Mars dropper post. I can't believe how much having it improves flow on the trail. Also got Stan's Arches & although the Crests would've been better suited (& lighter) for this bike, the deal was hard to pass up ($120 for the pair!).

View attachment 890955


View attachment 890954


View attachment 890956


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

Happy Single Speeding people!


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

Morning ride, it's nice to have a trail near your home


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

Whoever posted the thread.... Maybe super old.. About the loose stem / front fork... That had been bugging me forever too!! I'm very nitpicky... But what you said to do WORKED!! I've had this bike for a year now and finally got the bugs out. Love this bike.... Seriously love it. I have a more expensive bike.lol but I love riding this thing partly because of the looks I get (no suspension single speed). Thing cooks!!


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

Has anyone done a howto on this bike for installing a front suspension fork? Thanks!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I didn't do a "how-to" on it (I took it to the shop,not having headset/fork tools or know-how),but I did run a Manitou Drake on mine while I had it,was nice


----------



## Dannah (Jul 14, 2013)

How much did the shop charge? Might be a better idea.,


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't really remember (been over a year ago...),it wasn't much,$20-25 sounds about right.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got a Kona P2 rigid fork on mine. Works well and is cheap.


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

I need a new, inexpensive, front fork on mine. Constantly clipping my toes is driving me crazy. I'm going to need to visit MY lbs and get busy I guess. It will be a suspension fork, since NY streets suck!


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

OMG!!! I did a 20+ mile park/street ride this evening, and this thing truly kicks AZZ!!! I hunkered down on the hills and WORKED and then enjoyed the ride down the other side (Vanderbilt Motor Parkway), then I hit the street and just rode around (hills & all). I had a BLAST!!! Think I'll commute with it on Monday,...total joy to ride!!!


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

FYI they are available for preorder, with the shipping date between September 10 to September 25.

Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29 SS Single Speed 29er Mountain Bikes 
with fork Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29 SS Single Speed 29er Mountain Bikes

There's also a warning that the price might go up by as much as $100 later in the year. I've been mulling over a new bike purchase for a while, and this bike has been on my list.


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

I have been wanting one since i borrowed a buddies three months ago. The thing is a blast to ride and is great to train on. I actually turned better times on this then my geared bike, kinda crazy. Now that it is available i'm going on vacation so not sure that i want to spend the money on both. Probably going to cave and order it.


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

I've found this bike is the best of all 5 that I own. The thing is like a glove, and I ride better on it than anything. I luv it.


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

Well i pulled the trigger last night and ordered the 19" with suspension for. I can't wait to get it and start building. Aside from wheels what are the best upgrades for your money on this bike? I am going to convert this wheel set to tubeless and use them for a while. I am thinking crank set, bars, stem would be a good start on the up grades.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

adrenalinejoe said:


> Well i pulled the trigger last night and ordered the 19" with suspension for. I can't wait to get it and start building. Aside from wheels what are the best upgrades for your money on this bike? I am going to convert this wheel set to tubeless and use them for a while. I am thinking crank set, bars, stem would be a good start on the up grades.


I'd say setting the stock wheels and tires up tubeless will be the first thing you'll want to do. I've added a carbon fork to mine and replaced the brakes. That has made a big difference in the bike. You really have to think about upgrades though because you'll end up throwing a bunch of money into a $350 bike. And it's still a $350 bike. I see that you bought the front suspension version. Upgrading the fork would be a good upgrade, but putting a fork on a bike that costs more than the bike doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

I ordered a Kenda small block 8 for the front tire and a Kenda Nevgal for the rear all ready. I love running that set up where i ride. I have the gorilla tape and stans solution already. I am wondering if the stand presta valves will work in the Schrader holes? As for the fork I was considering a used one thats cheap but still an upgrade. If thats not a bad idea how do i go about picking out a fork that will fit the bike? I am not to concerned about upgrading a 400$ bike because i am not going to sell this one.


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

jamesh75 said:


> I'd say setting the stock wheels and tires up tubeless will be the first thing you'll want to do. I've added a carbon fork to mine and replaced the brakes. That has made a big difference in the bike. You really have to think about upgrades though because you'll end up throwing a bunch of money into a $350 bike. And it's still a $350 bike. I see that you bought the front suspension version. Upgrading the fork would be a good upgrade, but putting a fork on a bike that costs more than the bike doesn't make much sense to me.


She's ready for the trails tomorrow. Planning a 15 mile ride to break it in. My small block eight and bottle cages should be here on monday and ill do the tubeless conversion on wednesday night. it went together smooth for a first time builder thats fairly mechanically inclined. Ill probably keep the fork for a while as it seems pretty good for the price. Ill report out on the ride tomorrow night.

~Joe


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

Fun to ride and very fast. I set 4 PR's on strava and had a blast. My legs are protesting now but its worth it. I would recomend this bike to any one wanting to try out SS. The only issue i had was with the chain tugs loosening on their own. I am going to double nut them and see how that works out.


----------



## Homebrewevolver (Aug 25, 2014)

Just picked up a 21 inch (34 in seem). I went a little overboard and also got a niner carbon fork off eBay, a new seat post, and Easton carbon haven bars. Plan on going tubeless for now and will upgrade wheels later.


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

Homebrewevolver said:


> Just picked up a 21 inch (34 in seem). I went a little overboard and also got a niner carbon fork off eBay, a new seat post, and Easton carbon haven bars. Plan on going tubeless for now and will upgrade wheels later.


Have u done the tubeless conversion on non-tubeless rims? I just finish converting mine. It was Farley painless once I got all the right stuff. If u need any pointers let me know.


----------



## Homebrewevolver (Aug 25, 2014)

adrenalinejoe said:


> Have u done the tubeless conversion on non-tubeless rims? I just finish converting mine. It was Farley painless once I got all the right stuff. If u need any pointers let me know.


I have not. I'm somewhat of a noob to mtbing although I'm a seasoned road racer and cyclist in general.


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

Homebrewevolver said:


> I have not. I'm somewhat of a noob to mtbing although I'm a seasoned road racer and cyclist in general.


I used gorilla tape on the rim with the stans presta stems and stans sealant. My rims were drilled for schrader so i ordered some rubber grommets from amazon and put one inside (before tapping) and one outside. I had to remove the core on one of the tires in order to get enough force to set the bead but the other i didn't. Watch a couple of you tube video's before you try it. Some times its ease and sometimes its a total pain. The rims on my Jamis Dakar wont hold the tape at all so the spoke holes leak like crazy and it still has slime tubes in it because of this.

http://www.amazon.com/Schrader-Pres...1411677867&sr=8-3&keywords=schrader+to+presta


----------



## Homebrewevolver (Aug 25, 2014)

adrenalinejoe said:


> I used gorilla tape on the rim with the stans presta stems and stans sealant. My rims were drilled for schrader so i ordered some rubber grommets from amazon and put one inside (before tapping) and one outside. I had to remove the core on one of the tires in order to get enough force to set the bead but the other i didn't. Watch a couple of you tube video's before you try it. Some times its ease and sometimes its a total pain. The rims on my Jamis Dakar wont hold the tape at all so the spoke holes leak like crazy and it still has slime tubes in it because of this.
> 
> Amazon.com : Schrader-Presta, Rubber, Rim Hole, Adaptor : Bike Rims : Sports & Outdoors


Thanks a lot. That should be a fun project. The bike came today and I'm putting it together here soon.


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

Homebrewevolver said:


> Thanks a lot. That should be a fun project. The bike came today and I'm putting it together here soon.


Cool post some pics once you get it together.


----------



## Scou7 (Sep 8, 2010)

So I've been contemplating getting the front suspension version of this SS, in Green. I'm curious about frame size though. I'm 5'9" and was thinking 17.5 for frame... anyone in that height range got one of these? My 26er is a 19" frame.. so figured with the bigger wheels smaller frame might be right...


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

Scou7 said:


> So I've been contemplating getting the front suspension version of this SS, in Green. I'm curious about frame size though. I'm 5'9" and was thinking 17.5 for frame... anyone in that height range got one of these? My 26er is a 19" frame.. so figured with the bigger wheels smaller frame might be right...


I'm 5'9" and my 17.5 fits me perfectly.


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

Scou7 said:


> So I've been contemplating getting the front suspension version of this SS, in Green. I'm curious about frame size though. I'm 5'9" and was thinking 17.5 for frame... anyone in that height range got one of these? My 26er is a 19" frame.. so figured with the bigger wheels smaller frame might be right...


I got the 19" frame and im 5' 9" with a 32in inseem. I had to set it up low but love it and am glad i got the 19" frame. I wouldn't go any other way. Mine has diferent tires, tubless, and shimano pedals and i don't want to do anything else as it is so fun to ride. If you need any info let me know.

~Joe


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

Scou7 said:


> So I've been contemplating getting the front suspension version of this SS, in Green. I'm curious about frame size though. I'm 5'9" and was thinking 17.5 for frame... anyone in that height range got one of these? My 26er is a 19" frame.. so figured with the bigger wheels smaller frame might be right...


5'10 here, 17.5 fits perfectly


----------



## Scou7 (Sep 8, 2010)

jamesh75 said:


> I'm 5'9" and my 17.5 fits me perfectly.


curious...how much does it weigh... going to order one in the next couple of days, and just curious!


----------



## trailrider70 (Nov 6, 2011)

Size recommendations from the vendor seemed to be good as my bike was in fact the right size. I also bought the 650b s.s. bike and the size that was recommended was perfect. I actually ended up taking off the front suspension fork and putting on a rigid as the suspension fork was extremely heavy and was pretty much just a spring.


----------



## Scou7 (Sep 8, 2010)

trailrider70 said:


> Size recommendations from the vendor seemed to be good as my bike was in fact the right size. I also bought the 650b s.s. bike and the size that was recommended was perfect. I actually ended up taking off the front suspension fork and putting on a rigid as the suspension fork was extremely heavy and was pretty much just a spring.


What fork is that in the picture? I'm thinking of getting a Ridgid, just really want that RayGreen!!


----------



## trailrider70 (Nov 6, 2011)

Aluminum 27.5 fork from eBay. No name but pretty good quality. Run 22lbs pressure in the tires with tubeless and it's pretty smooth through the rough stuff.


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

Scou7 said:


> curious...how much does it weigh... going to order one in the next couple of days, and just curious!


Dirtmag puts a 19" at at bit over 28 pounds, my 17.5" feels more or less that much

Review: Gravity G29 singlespeed | Dirt Rag


----------



## trailrider70 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mine was a bit over 29 lbs with the suntour suspension fork.


----------



## Scou7 (Sep 8, 2010)

trailrider70 said:


> Mine was a bit over 29 lbs with the suntour suspension fork.





jcm said:


> Dirtmag puts a 19" at at bit over 28 pounds, my 17.5" feels more or less that much
> 
> Review: Gravity G29 singlespeed | Dirt Rag


Well I just ordered the 17.5 RayGreen!! I know winter is the best time to take up single speed mountain biking on the east coast.. but I'm excited!! At least the bright frame will be good for hunting season 

I feel like someone mentioned setting up the rims and tires tubeless.. so I'll probably be doing that first thing. other than that, I'll leave it stock for now.

EDIT: I'll post what mine weighs once I get it all put together.


----------



## trailrider70 (Nov 6, 2011)

By the way, I'm selling the 27.5 shown in the pic if anyone is interested.


----------



## trailrider70 (Nov 6, 2011)

For sale bike shown in pic.


----------



## Scou7 (Sep 8, 2010)

trailrider70 said:


> Mine was a bit over 29 lbs with the suntour suspension fork.





jcm said:


> Dirtmag puts a 19" at at bit over 28 pounds, my 17.5" feels more or less that much
> 
> Review: Gravity G29 singlespeed | Dirt Rag





trailrider70 said:


> For sale bike shown in pic.


Why you selling it? It hasn't even been on the market that long has it!?


----------



## trailrider70 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've had it over a year and it rides great; however, I have built a very expensive 29er S.S. that weighs about 21 lbs and that's what I normally ride. I prefer 29er over 650b.


----------



## Scou7 (Sep 8, 2010)

trailrider70 said:


> Mine was a bit over 29 lbs with the suntour suspension fork.





jcm said:


> Dirtmag puts a 19" at at bit over 28 pounds, my 17.5" feels more or less that much
> 
> Review: Gravity G29 singlespeed | Dirt Rag





trailrider70 said:


> I've had it over a year and it rides great; however, I have built a very expensive 29er S.S. that weighs about 21 lbs and that's what I normally ride. I prefer 29er over 650b.


Yeah, I've already told my wife to expect me to want to build an rather expensive SS in the next 18 months.  Ride on! Thanks for all your input!


----------



## Jawin (May 23, 2014)

Alright, first post. I've come and gone around here for years doing research. I ordered one of these in the orange. Ridgid. I placed the order Sunday around 2:00 P.M. and got it today (Tuesday). They are fast. I am only two hours away. It sure looks good sitting there staring at me right now. Came well packed in its box and so far I have found no problems. Putting it together was a breeze. Took me a little more than an hour not counting the brakes. I was a little concerned about getting the brakes adjusted but I just went back to page ten of this thread and found ehwik's (Thank You!) post on initial adjustments and so far so good. I haven't got to "bed" them real good yet so we will see. I ordered the 21" frame and kinda wish I had gone with the 19 inch. I am a 34" inseam and the "dangly bits" do slightly rest on the top tube but I'm thinking it will be fine. We've had all the kids were going to have anyway, lol. Can't wait to get it out on some trails and see how we do. We are both, the bike and I, novices so we will go easy for a while. I am planning really light upgrades for it namely petals and maybe a rear cog. Thought I might do the front fork but so far the toe overlap hasn't been a problem. Already got a little mud on it. Thanks for a great thread and a great place. I'll be around.


----------



## oaker (Oct 15, 2009)

New paint for the G29:


----------



## Jawin (May 23, 2014)

Like the color. Looks good.


----------



## mechanizedDNA (Jul 8, 2011)

I just ordered the G29 rigid in black 19". Also ordered a pair of Redline Lo profile magnesium pedals with sealed bearings to go with it. This extensive and comprehensive thread is pretty much what sold me on it, can't wait to get it in.:thumbsup:


----------



## SquareFace (Dec 28, 2014)

New to the forum, I just picked up a White Gravity 29er off CL for $225. I couldn't pass it up for that price, it has some good upgrades as well so I figured if I hated it I could sell the frame and use everything else. I've been wanting a 29er for a while, I've searched for a Haro Mary ss or a Redline but I can't find anything. So...this came along and I grabbed it. My initial impressions: this thing is super fun to ride. I didn't deal with BD so I can't comment on that end of it, but this bike is really great so far. I'll put up pictures when able. This is my first 29er and my first rigid SS, not counting all my bmx bikes over the years, and I am probably never going back to 26!


----------



## Jawin (May 23, 2014)

SquareFace said:


> New to the forum, I just picked up a White Gravity 29er off CL for $225. I couldn't pass it up for that price, it has some good upgrades as well so I figured if I hated it I could sell the frame and use everything else. I've been wanting a 29er for a while, I've searched for a Haro Mary ss or a Redline but I can't find anything. So...this came along and I grabbed it. My initial impressions: this thing is super fun to ride. I didn't deal with BD so I can't comment on that end of it, but this bike is really great so far. I'll put up pictures when able. This is my first 29er and my first rigid SS, not counting all my bmx bikes over the years, and I am probably never going back to 26!


Wow! Lucky you. That is a good deal.

Question to this thread, I've read the whole thread over the past week but don't recall anyone saying, has anyone used the stock tires to go tubeless? Mine came with WTB Prowler SL tires. They seemed kind of thin walled handling them when assembling the bike. I would like to try tubeless but would like to avoid buying new tires. Thanks.


----------



## cfanto (Oct 13, 2010)

Jawin said:


> Wow! Lucky you. That is a good deal.
> 
> Question to this thread, I've read the whole thread over the past week but don't recall anyone saying, has anyone used the stock tires to go tubeless? Mine came with WTB Prowler SL tires. They seemed kind of thin walled handling them when assembling the bike. I would like to try tubeless but would like to avoid buying new tires. Thanks.


Jawin,

I'm currently using the stock Prowlers tubeless. I originally planned on getting new tires... thinking these were crap. However, after riding them, I've been quite impressed by them. As for the stock wheels, I was going to do Gorilla Tape tubeless to them, but then picked up a set of Stan Arches for a steal. So with Stan's Arches, the stock WTB Prowlers, 1" wide Gorilla tape & Stan's sealant I was able to set up tubes fairly easily.

Though I am curious if anyone has been successful in using the stock WTB wheels to go tubeless as i never had a chance to do so.


----------



## Jawin (May 23, 2014)

cfanto said:


> Jawin,
> 
> I'm currently using the stock Prowlers tubeless. I originally planned on getting new tires... thinking these were crap. However, after riding them, I've been quite impressed by them. As for the stock wheels, I was going to do Gorilla Tape tubeless to them, but then picked up a set of Stan Arches for a steal. So with Stan's Arches, the stock WTB Prowlers, 1" wide Gorilla tape & Stan's sealant I was able to set up tubes fairly easily.
> 
> Though I am curious if anyone has been successful in using the stock WTB wheels to go tubeless as i never had a chance to do so.


Thanks cfanto. I, too, am curious about the rims. I was thinking going the 20" tube around the rim route. Not sure if that would make a difference in the rim used. I'm new to the tubeless thing.


----------



## SquareFace (Dec 28, 2014)

Im also looking at tubeless options, I've watched all the YouTube videos, I think I'll try it before too long. The first thing I'm doing is swapping out the brakes! I know it's been covered in this thread before, but good lord these brakes are TERRIBLE! I took the bike on a good shakedown ride and the two things at the top of the list are brakes and a wider bar. Everything else about the bike is great!


----------



## Scou7 (Sep 8, 2010)

So Finally was able to get my RayGreen G29 out of the box and assembled... had a gnarly scratch on the down tube from the front wheel axle end... oh well...

So a few things that i noticed... The rear hub makes some noise, will be taking that apart, probably just needs grease. Brakes definitely need some bedding in...paint chips easily.. probably why [Oaker] repainted theirs!

Took it for my first ride Sunday.. almost 10 miles. This thing is fun as hell to ride and feels super solid and light on the trails. I actually passed my buddy (riding a 26er 1x9) on a steep climb! I can see doing lots of rides on this thing, already have a 20T cog on order for trails that get steep...hope that helps! In the picture you'll notice I forgot to take the newb reflectors off the wheels! (they were removed shortly after this photo was taken)


----------



## Jawin (May 23, 2014)

Really liking that green. I agree on the solid feeling of the bikes. I haven't been on an actual trail yet, although most of the streets in this town resemble one. I have ridden mine about 15 miles so far and still no complaints. 

Still wondering about the rims and running them tubeless.


----------



## Scou7 (Sep 8, 2010)

I felt like someone had posted something about running them tubeless, and provided links.. but maybe not.. That is my next task. figured some orange seal rim tape and a bottle of Orange Seal should do it... we'll see I guess. It'll either work or I'll make a mess!!! I'll post my results here either way


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

I used 1" Gorilla tape, Stans valve stems, and Stans sealant with the stock wheels and tires and it works great. Stans has videos on their website on how to do it.


----------



## Jawin (May 23, 2014)

Scou7, I'll be looking forward to your results. 

jamesh75, thanks. Good to know. 

I'm not ready to do mine yet or I'd make a mess with mine. Was just wondering for future reference. Much thanks and may the bike trails be good to us all in the new year.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I've done the Gorilla tape and Stans stems and sealer on several bikes for myself and friends with good results.


----------



## Jawin (May 23, 2014)

Alright, I finally got my Gravity G29 out on it's first trail today. I am a beginner but I felt like I was riding it fairly hard. There was nothing I didn't try, including a few jumps. Bashed the chain ring a time or two and gave the brakes a workout. Mine is completely stock. It survived this time. The one thing I will say is that it is slightly big and I have a 34 inch inseam. I am 6'0" tall. The box it was shipped in has printed on it that riders should have a 35 inch inseam. I did have to hop off once and my feet landed a little lower than the plane of the wheels and bumped my self ever so slightly. I could see a situation where I might hurt myself if not careful. Something to think about. I'll live with it. 

Being single speed will get better, I believe, as I become more experienced. I had to push a few places but if I had been paying attention and been more prepared, probably stronger, I would have made it without pushing. Not really a problem for me.

No flats and I was riding in a cactus infested place under mesquite trees so I was blessed. I thought the stock tires ran well and were not a problem but more experience here, as well, will tell later.

Being rigid did not bother me. 

That's my take and I'm sticking to it. Had fun!


----------



## Deathoftheparty (Mar 3, 2015)

I've been looking into this bike for awhile. It will be my first MTB after riding track and commuting for years. With that said, most of my riding will be single track and nothing too technical off the bat, as I have never ridden terrain outside of track and the road. Should I be looking into the front suspension model? I'm aware that the front fork is garbage, but I could be upgrading down the line through the Suntour trade-up program.

Rigid? Or Front Supension with an eventual Raidon front fork?


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Go with a good quality suspension fork (like a fox or rock shox).

I've heard suntour is good now, but I'm skeptical...


----------



## TManiac (Sep 26, 2012)

I had my back wheel slip... what are the best chaintugs available for the bike?


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

Just spent a couple hours reading through this thread and promptly ordered a 21 inch full suspension G29. I enjoy my SS road bike a lot, and couldn't find a less expensive way to get into mountain biking.

More than the bike, I am amazed at this community, and am looking forward to becoming a member (and asking some noob questions).

Speaking of noob questions, throughout the thread I looked for but couldn't find a list a tools needed to complete the initial build. I already have a full set of standard and metric wrenches, as well a bunch of allen keys, and some tire levers (if you call those "tools"). Is there anything else I should add to a beginner tool set? Perhaps a chain tool? Is a stand overkill?

I noticed a culture of trading on these forums, and while I don't have any mtb related to offer, I am a math tutor by trade. So if you are in a rough math class and have some bike knowledge, perhaps we can work something out.


----------



## stormface (Mar 9, 2015)

frito_mosquito said:


> Just spent a couple hours reading through this thread and promptly ordered a 21 inch full suspension G29. I enjoy my SS road bike a lot, and couldn't find a less expensive way to get into mountain biking.
> 
> More than the bike, I am amazed at this community, and am looking forward to becoming a member (and asking some noob questions).
> 
> ...


I don't think I needed much more than a 5mm and a 3mm allen and a pump  It was super easy to put together.


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

stormface said:


> I don't think I needed much more than a 5mm and a 3mm allen and a pump  It was super easy to put together.


Well how about that. Thanks.


----------



## jhammer221 (Feb 17, 2008)

does it seem odd that the geometry of the G29 and G27five are so different. seems like the 27.5" in the same size frame has longer ETT and taller standover. Think this is accurate? Here are the specs for the 21" frame for both ... for the 21" G29 the ETT is 23.62", standover is 32.1" and wheelbase is 45.2". For the G27five for the 21" frame the ETT is 25" and the standover is 33" and wheelbase is 44". Anybody have one of these two bikes and can get actual measurements of the ETT and standover and what size frame they have. Trying to decide which one is the better ride and would fit me best. 6'4" and 35.5" cycling inseam. 36/37 sleeve dress shirt, so pretty long arms too. thanks


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

jhammer221 said:


> does it seem odd that the geometry of the G29 and G27five are so different. seems like the 27.5" in the same size frame has longer ETT and taller standover. Think this is accurate? Here are the specs for the 21" frame for both ... for the 21" G29 the ETT is 23.62", standover is 32.1" and wheelbase is 45.2". For the G27five for the 21" frame the ETT is 25" and the standover is 33" and wheelbase is 44". Anybody have one of these two bikes and can get actual measurements of the ETT and standover and what size frame they have. Trying to decide which one is the better ride and would fit me best. 6'4" and 35.5" cycling inseam. 36/37 sleeve dress shirt, so pretty long arms too. thanks


I just put together the 21" G29, and took it out for a quick 15 mile ride yesterday and it fits me really well. I am 6'2.5" with 37" inseam (crotch to floor with shoes on). I can get some actual measurements on it later today.


----------



## jhammer221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sweet frito. Thanks! Hoping someone has the 27.5 too. Really think I might get one of the two. It's pretty flat here in Iowa and I kind of want to avoid gears for easier maintenance and single speed rigid has always been something I've wanted to try. These two bikes for the price seem like good options. Might even get one for my son. 


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

My measurements are within a tenth of an inch of what they have on the Bikes Direct site:
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/gravity/images/g29_geo.gif

All I could add would be (for the 21 inch):

Seat tube standover: 31.25"
Head tube standover: 37.5"


----------



## jhammer221 (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks for the info Frito ... we know what the G29 is now. Anybody with a g27five want to check there's out? thanks!!


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

Just a heads up. These:
CHAIN TENSIONERS | Redline Bicycles

Definitely do NOT fit on this bike. You will need to cut them.


----------



## Jeep&SS (May 5, 2015)

First post on here...

I am struggling with my new G29 SS. I can't seem to get the rear end set up correctly. The chain tensioners don't seem to really do anything (any recommendations?) and when I crank down the bolts on the axle, the whole thing seems to shift and make the chain too tight. Also, Unless the chain is super loose, it is making a popping noise when it is going around the rear cog. I dont know why this is so difficult, am I missing how to correctly do this?


----------



## Jeep&SS (May 5, 2015)

Update on my G29SS-
I learned that the first thing you should do with this bike is throw the frame in the garbage and get a real frame. I bought a Surly Karate Monkey frameset from LBS and swapped most of the parts over. The Karate Monkey is a WAY better platform and throwing new and better parts at it every once in a while is actually going to be worth something. The rear end was so messed up on this bike that no matter what way the wheel was oriented, the chain was binding up because it was not lining up straight enough with the front crankset gear. The chain tension has been adjusted 1 time on the KM and has not moved at all after a good amount of riding. It would slip every 5 minutes on the gravity frame. 

And the fit of this Bike! I am 6'4 and the 21" is too small. the frame was not long enough (front to back). The XL Karate Monkey fits a million times better.

In conclusion, Most of the parts from this bike are pretty good but will be upgraded down the road. I don't completely blame BikesDirect because they are nice people with great customer service, Just a bad bike...


----------



## SingleSpeedersRock (Apr 27, 2015)

*Great bike for the $*

I already had a 26" singlespeed conversion, but my oldest son was outgrowing his mountain bike and needed and upgrade. So i used this as an excuse to bump up to a 29'er and go with a real singlespeed frame setup..no tensioner.

Overall...Love it. I swapped a few of the weaker parts out because i had spares that fit... Threw a set of BB7's on and a lighter set of cranks...Plus my bars and saddle to make it feel like home.

Ive done a couple of 20milers on the singletrack. No issues to date.
Other than getting used to being fully ridnig...but after a few miles i really didn't miss the fork anymore than i miss the gears.


----------



## Jawin (May 23, 2014)

SingleSpeedersRock, I bought the orange, which I like, but really digging the black. Looks good. 

As far as the frame goes, I haven't had much trouble with mine. I have noticed that the back tire seems to want to move to the left a little. I'm not used to the chain tension lugs as I've never used them before, so maybe it's just me not knowing how to set them correctly. I've not had any problems with the chain binding and have put maybe 150 miles on the bike.

I've wondered why even use the tension lugs as bmx bike wheels mount the same way?


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

My black SS G29 is no longer a SS. I had a Shimano 3 speed igh laced into the rear wheel, and the chainring changed. It's now geared 46/20. Great as my work commuter, and amazing in the park. 

Too bad I got injured at work (knee & shin, slip/fall) and I can't ride for a bit.

As for the chain, I went half link. The wheel no longer shifts now,...it's locked in nice and snug!


----------



## wedu (Jul 11, 2015)

Is it possible to remove the chainring/bashguard and replace it with the oval ring or narrow wide? I tried using allen keys and it wouldn't budge.


----------



## Scou7 (Sep 8, 2010)

wedu said:


> Is it possible to remove the chainring/bashguard and replace it with the oval ring or narrow wide? I tried using allen keys and it wouldn't budge.


I changed mine out to RaceFace Narrowwide 32T and bashring. I do remember the bolt being rather tough to undo, but they did break loose eventually. I also changed the rear to a 20T (Origin8). I've had 2 or 3 chain drops on climbs...that have ended painfully.. so need to figure out why its dropping, probably the Origin8 cog.

The tensioners are worthless. However I just ordered some Machine thread 5 bolts on amazon and use that method. A little long, but they work.


----------



## Martin Mc (Oct 10, 2014)

Is the hub wide enough to accommodate an 8-speed IGH? Also, have you tried running it tubeless?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Martin Mc (Oct 10, 2014)

Also, I'm 5'11.5" with about a 32.5" inseam. What size Gravity would fit me best.

Again, thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## Jawin (May 23, 2014)

I'm 6 ' nothing and 34 inch inseam. I bought the 21 inch and feel it is slightly too big. I wish I had gone with the 19 inch. 

That's my thoughts on sizing.


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

Martin Mc said:


> Is the hub wide enough to accommodate an 8-speed IGH? Also, have you tried running it tubeless?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have a 135mm Shimano Nexus 3 speed disk brake compatible hub on mine, and it works PERFECTLY with a half-link chain (re: NO CHAIN TENSIONERS). I would have used my 8 speed Shimano Nexus hub, but it's not disk brake compatible. An 8 speed hub will fit perfectly.

As for tubeless,...I have not gone tubeless on mine.


----------



## artsgotagun (Aug 11, 2015)

I ordered a white one that should be here on Thursday....but will be undergoing a color change as soon as i get it. Not of fan decals under the clear coat....plus i have some extra paint..haha


----------



## artsgotagun (Aug 11, 2015)

decided to hold off on painting until the winter time....so heres another white G29,


----------



## Deathoftheparty (Mar 3, 2015)

Wanting to pick one of these up with some extra money I have from selling off a few bikes. I read this based off the Trek/Gary Fisher Geo. Is that right?

Also, is there any way to convert this bike to 1x10? I've never ridden SS on the trails before, and I'm thinking I may be partial to a geared option if available later down the road.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I had one of these and enjoyed it lots,but moved everything to an On One frame,sold my G29 (what parts were left on/of it,LOL) in late '13/early '14 (sold that On One last year's Fall too ). As I dont' really want to (spend more to) buy a bunch of parts to swap the build of my Troll (it's currently setup for gravel and rail trail bike-packing with my son,and I like it setup that way ),I'm thinking hard about buying another one of these in the coming weeks


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

longhaultrucker said:


> I had one of these and enjoyed it lots,but moved everything to an On One frame,sold my G29 (what parts were left on/of it,LOL) in late '13/early '14 (sold that On One last year's Fall too ). As I dont' really want to (spend more to) buy a bunch of parts to swap the build of my Troll (it's currently setup for gravel and rail trail bike-packing with my son,and I like it setup that way ),I'm thinking hard about buying another one of these in the coming weeks


Trucker, how do you like the Troll compared to your On-One? I have a donor that I've planned to become a Troll in the next year or so, but a couple of the on-one 26" rides are intriguing as well.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Pretty cool to see this thread going on this bike, I haven't posted since 2011? I still have my G29 from way back then, haven't ridden it much but assuming my doc says my triceps isn't torn, planning on getting it out for some riding this weekend. One of my sons has been using it as a commuter for work and school the last year, it's been bullet proof.


----------



## artsgotagun (Aug 11, 2015)

From labor day....


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

cassa89 said:


> Trucker, how do you like the Troll compared to your On-One? I have a donor that I've planned to become a Troll in the next year or so, but a couple of the on-one 26" rides are intriguing as well.


Well...my Inbred was a 29er and the Troll is a 26er-that said,and they're both setup for different kinds of riding (but I have had the Troll on the same trails before),I like em both. The On One rode really well on tight-technical trails,and with a decent fork was smoooth too. The Troll has been rigid since day 1,but from the way it rides,similarly setup it would be as sweet,IMO. One big thing the Inbred has over the Troll is price (usually),one big thing the Troll has is versatility...you can build it for any style of riding,including dedicated SS or geared (my Inbred was the same with a der. hanger mind you).....IMO if you only have a little budget to play with right now,grab the On One,but if you have a bit more,go Troll,but you won't be disappointed or feel like you're "settling" either way,having owned both,I love/loved both too...pretty vague,LOL,but I hope it helps. :thumbsup:

Update on my G29 plans....my son had recently received a Mongoose 20" fat-bike as a b-day gift,and he "REALLY WANTED" me to get a fatty too,so I won't be getting another one afterall (at least not right now ). I looked at BD's budget fatties,but as much as I love SS (even as my only bike),a 40-50lb SS in the woods didn't sound appealing,so for more $100 less than their cheapest 4" tire'd bike ($272 shipped with tax) I ordered a Mongoose Hitch with it's foam-cup-cheap (but upgradable ) 1x7 drivetrain. I'm normally weary of Wallgoose's (any dept store bike for that matter,not a bike snob in the least,but some of em's pretty bad,LOL),but it's being shipped to my house,so I'll assemble it myself. It'll be mostly used on rail trails and around the neighborhood riding with my son on his,but after some upgrades (and with the knowledge that even if fully upgraded with high end parts,it'll never be a Pugsley,LOL) it'll hit trail too.

As for the G29....I'll still buy another,but as we're set tolose just over half our income (it's a "most likely" scenario) in the next couple months,it may be a while.


----------



## Jawin (May 23, 2014)

Here is mine. Still all stock. Still liking it. Would like better gearing for riding to work.


----------



## NesquikNinja (May 7, 2013)

Hey guys

I'm about to order this bike as a newb bike after reading through this thread. All the complaints came from experienced riders who know better, haha.

Is it still the go-to budget single speed single track bike?

I'm 5'9-5'10 and will order the 17.5 in orange


----------



## Danno85 (Apr 5, 2013)

I still have mine after a few years no probs, I usually pack a few different cogs if I go any distance. For a entry level bike under a grand it's about the best yer gunna get. Imho

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## panicstop (Apr 26, 2012)

NesquikNinja said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm about to order this bike as a newb bike after reading through this thread. All the complaints came from experienced riders who know better, haha.
> 
> ...


I think the most important thing is to just ride! If this is what your budget allows then do it. It may not meet the standard of more experience riders but if your just starting out and on a budget, how can you go wrong. Later on if you upgrade, you will have an extra bike to take a buddy out now and then...

My opinion,

PanicStop


----------



## Scou7 (Sep 8, 2010)

What PanicStop said. I bought a green one last year and rode it for several months. Solid budget ss for sure. I used it as a SS trial. Once I knew SS was for me I decided to upgrade to a Salsa ElMar rigid SS. But still have my gravity for friends to try SS, or as a backup. You can never have too many bikes.. But you can have too little of space to store them all!


----------



## NesquikNinja (May 7, 2013)

Found this local, can someone confirm how to measure the size?

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/5300284972.html


----------



## iTodd (Feb 11, 2013)

*I've had good luck with mine*

I am 6'3" and ride a large Gravity G29. It has gone through a paint job and some upgrades and has been a very decent entry level bike. I now also have a Redline Monocog which is a very nice ride.I got an XL Monocog so it is hard to compare apples to apples but I still really like the ride of the Gravity.


----------



## Scou7 (Sep 8, 2010)

NesquikNinja said:


> Found this local, can someone confirm how to measure the size?
> 
> https://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/5300284972.html


You check out the geometry measurements on bikes direct.com? Thats the best place, or email their support, they are very responsive!


----------



## Jawin (May 23, 2014)

I am 6'0 and 34 inch inseam and bought the large. I wish I had bought the next size under. 

Still loving mine.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

well hello everyone again. I had a 19 in black g29 that found itself being sold for cash going thru a divorce this past summer. However I did place an order for a 21in orange to replace it and it should be in Monday! I hope the frame size will be ok I don't do much technical riding but I'm 6-1 34inseam and 215lbs. Going to be so nice to get back to riding again for exercise!! Will post pics when I get it!!


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I've been looking at both the G29 and 27five SS for a while now. I'd love to give SS a whirl, and see what the fuss is all about. I already have a 29er Hardtail, so the 27five is appealing just because of the different wheelsize. But, it appears that the G29 might be a little better equipped with its wheels & tires. My main concern is durability as I'm a clyde, and I hate breaking spokes. What are your opinions?


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

There is a ton of info In this thread about durability. When I bought my last one I had literally no issues with it besides dialing in the cheaper brakes. There is a reason I went right back to the exact bike I had to sell bc I liked it so much. I put a ton of miles on mine and it was still good as new when I had to sell it. I'm excited that my new one will be here Monday!


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

That's great to hear about the durability of this bike. I was really leaning towards the 27Five SS before reading through some of this thread. People really seem to like this bike, and appears to be a lot of bang for the buck. I do hear about the issues with the cheaper brakes, but thankfully I just upgraded my brakes on my other bike, so my Deores can be swapped onto this bike.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

I just got my new 21in Orange g29 and just finished putting it together. Few things different than my previous g29. Tires are wtb nanos and rims are tubless ready. Also those stupid presta valves which I don't even have a pump for are equipped on this one. Saddle is different than previous I believe. Other than those small details seems to be the same bike. I'm 6-01 and the 21 in may be just slightly big for me but I still have plenty of clearance for my goods. I don't do any technical riding anyway mainly paved rds or gravel/packed dirt paths. Bike is gorgeous and came very well packaged compared to my last one. No dings or anything that sticks out all painted sections of the frame were covered in two layers of foam wrap. Pretty excited to get the right pump and get her out for a ride


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

very cool! that's great the new rims are tubeless ready. I was wondering what size to get. I currently ride a 21.5" Trek Stache. I'm 6'1.5 w/ a 33 inch inseam. I plan on swapping to a 70mm stem, and wonder if 21" is the one to get.


----------



## Jawin (May 23, 2014)

You should be able to find the little screw on adapters at Walmart for your presta valves for abut $3-4.00. I find the 21" a little big for me as well. Happy riding.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll comment more on the frame size when I get some riding in. V8 I'd say you'll be fine with a 21in but if you plan on much off-road use you may want a 19in...I will comment back when I get some riding in to let everyone know how it felt. Like I said I'm 6-01 with about a 34in inseam and flat footed Nothing touches the frame "no jokes please lol" but it's not far away


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd get the orange bike too, but my other bike is orange. Orange is a killer color for a bike, and I get so many comments on it. Have fun, and post some pics on opinions on the G29!


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

The orange does look pretty good. Here's mine way back when it was stock and still orange.


----------



## wedu (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry if this is obvious - Will the standard bolt on wheels that come with the bike fit on a QR fork like the Salsa Cromoto? Any adapters and will the same headset work?


----------



## breezy (Aug 18, 2009)

*Half links & rear wheel alignment*

*TLDR; Has anyone had luck with a half-link to help align their chain tensioners to work in the sweet spot on the dropout?* :thumbsup:

Hey guys, long time G29 owner here with chain tensioner/chain length questions. I swapped over the original tensioners for Redline tensioners that worked great. Now that I upgraded my wheelset to a standard 9mm QR, I needed something that could handle the new smaller skewer. Picked up a pair of Surly Tugnuts becaue they have a nifty adapter for a 9mm QR. Interstingly enough, their little 9mm adapter works with the Redline too.

Anywho I'm getting clearance issues. My chain is either too long or too short and the way the rear dropout is designed makes nearly any chain tensioner not sit fluch towards the innermost part of the dropout because of the welding. I DO NOT want to take a dremel to the frame. I'm either stretching the limit of my chain and getting some iffy feedback on my hub from not being aligned, or the tensioner is barely clinging on to the end of the dropout, and if it snags a rock, something is going to sheer off. I'm using the stock KMC 1/8x1/2 SS chain.
Let me know what you guys have worked out. Pics of the two tensioners I'm using attached.


----------



## endcycle (Apr 20, 2016)

Ordered a 17.5 in black, awesome to hear that they're now tubeless-ready! Going to do some research on how to get that setup.


----------



## artsgotagun (Aug 11, 2015)

Still going strong. Still wish i would have gotten a large, rather than an XL though. Comes in close contact with the boys...lol


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm 6'4" 34-35" inseam - will the 21" work for me? 

I usually am a 21"-22.5" for bikes - depends on make & model.


----------



## breezy (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm 6'2 with a 32" inseam. I'm on the 21" with a 65mm stem. Feels like it rides small, but you may be able to get away with a longer stem in the 120mm range. Might as well try it for the low cost.


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

From my evening ride a week or so ago,...


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

Every time I ask in a forum if a G29 SS is a good option for a budget SS, I get a ton of replies stating that instad I should look for a used Redline Monocog, Haro Mary SS, or a Kona Unit. Problem is, I have been searching for a good 6 months, and can't find anything in my size for less than double a brand new G29. Is a used Redline Monocog twice as good as a G29?


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

Nevermind! Out of the blue, found a Haro Mary SS on craigslist. I'm gonna give it a whirl.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

magwa101 said:


> PS The difference I see on disc brake quality is that the cheap ones just have one pad pinch in, this means the disc "bends" a bit during stopping and inevitably squeals a bit. I also have Avid BB7s and both pads pinch in equally.


Avid BB7's only have one piston. The brake rotor "bends" exactly like you're describing, and they still squeal.


----------



## jten9 (Apr 8, 2010)

mdilthey said:


> Avid BB7's only have one piston. The brake rotor "bends" exactly like you're describing, and they still squeal.


Lol magwa posted that in 2011, but if your bb7's are squealing it's not because of the single piston design.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

Long time no post,...

I still have this beast, and I need to swap out the bottom bracket. It's a TruVativ BB-07-POWER SPLINE, but I'm not sure of the correct measurement. I linked to it, and I'm wondering if one of you guys could possibly give me the correct info.

Thanks in advance,...


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

^^^^ Great question. I'd love to know. When I needed my first BB on my Kona Unit I ended up taking it in to the LBS where they ordered it for me so I could install it. I then kept the info for future reference.

I've been reading through this thread for awhile and now that I have a new G29 I figured I'd post some quick thoughts on my experience. First off I'll let you know my background because I think that makes a big difference when sifting through different opinions. I grew up on BMX and started MTB in 1990. A little over 4 years ago I bought my first SS MTB (Kona Unit) and fell in love. I attribute this addiction with my BMX background. I just feel the same rush as I did when I was a kid. Within the same year I sold my FS bike because I just didn't ride it anymore. Anyway, I ride year around and don't like subjecting my more expensive bike to the de-ice on the Mt roads I ride on in the winter. So this was my reason for buying a G29. Ride it hard and put it away wet. I MTB on rocky trails most of the year, but this bike is for snow packed/wet roads and snowy gravel roads.
When I first got the bike I was very impressed with the overall quality of the frame and the paint. I initially set mine up with 710 mm bars, SPD pedals, lock on grips and my own saddle all from my parts bin. I'm 5'8" and bought a 17.5. Bikes Direct says the 17.5 should fit 5'8" to 6'. What I found was that in order to raise the saddle up to the proper height I had to put a longer seat post on. So the size chart is definitely off, however with this change I'm happy with the size.
Chain tugs- I received mine in November 2016. The chain tugs work perfectly. I have had these same chain tugs on a SS Dirt Jump bike for about 2 years with no issues. I tightened the chain once when I changed the stock gearing and have about 200 miles of snow riding on my G29 so far.
Brakes- I have adjusted the brakes once. My previous experience is with BB7's and BB5's. With the type of riding I've been doing these brakes have been great. Although they'll feel pretty weak until they are bedded in.
I never used the stock narrower bars, however I'm surprised that they are so narrow. I feel that while standing and climbing on a SS the wider bars will help transfer more power to the pedal.
Fork- This is still a straight fork and toe overlap is an issue. I wear size 9(US) shoe and am riding with SPD's. For me a little bit of rake in the fork would solve the problem. 
I haven't weighed this bike or any of my other bikes. However, when picking the bike up I'm amazed at how light it feels. I expected it to feel heavy, but it feels very similar to my Kona Unit when picking it up to hang it in the garage. When I'm on a good sized climb I can feel the weight of the stock wheels, but that's only because the entire bike costs about half of what the wheel set on my Kona cost. So it's all relative. 
The bottom line is I'm very impressed with the quality of this bike. It is very solid with no mystery creaks due to cheap components. I expected that when I rode this bike that I'd really miss my more expensive bike. However that hasn't been the case. I simply love riding this thing and am very happy with the purchase. Keep in mind this has been used for snow riding. If I were to use it on rocky/rooty technical MTB I'd move that front wheel forward with a new fork. I hope this helps anyone considering this bike. Good luck.


----------



## noisebloom (Nov 5, 2015)

Some thoughts as a fellow G29 owner ...

I got the 19" with the Suntour fork. Looking back, I probably would have been better off saving the $50 and getting the non-suspension fork. But the Suntour has been fine so far.

I've had the bike for about 15 months, and I've really enjoyed it. Now the bottom bracket needs service or replacement. I've probably put around 500-700 miles on that bike at this point. I'll take it to my LBS and if it needs swapping out, I'll mention what he replaces it with.

The first aggravation with the G29 was the cranks. Not even a week after I received the bike, the left crank felt kind of wobbly, and I wasn't happy to discover how close I came to dropping the crank. It happened again on a ride later that month, so I've carried an allen wrench with that bike ever since. I've resisted taking Loctite to it so far, knowing that the BB needs to get looked at.

Compared with my other bikes, the G29 is heavy. I think it's at least 30 lbs. My Redline Monobelt is about 26 lbs, and my Gary Fisher Big Sur is at least a pound lighter than that. So when I lift the G29, I can really feel the weight. Easily the heaviest of the three.

Still, for a relatively heavy bike, the G29 is very nimble, stable, and a pleasure to ride. The frame is really solid and inspires confidence. The gear ratio is well selected, IMO. I've used it on dirt and pavement, climbing and downhills, and except for the wonky crank, I've never had a moment where I thought I'd 'lose' the bike.

A note on bike fit. I'm six feet tall with a 33" inseam. The size of the G29 surprised me in a couple of ways.

First, I have a bit less standover clearance than I'd like. I've had a few moments where I've had to come forward off the seat unexpectedly, only to find no room for my crotch near the headset. So I try to avoid these situations as much as I can, which means I'm not as brave as I might ride otherwise. I think a 32" inseam is minimum for the 19" G29.

Second, I think the reach is a little shorter than my experience on other, similarly sized bikes. Not that that's a disappointment, though. It just gives me a little more upright riding position on the G29.

Overall, the bike has been solid. The brakes have been fine. I've not yet had a flat in either tire (crossing fingers). The bottom bracket and loose crank are the only real disappointments, and I think if I upgrade the BB, the bike will really be dialed in for some time to come. Maybe I'll lose the Suntour fork and get something lighter, too.

Cheers, everyone. This thread is largely how I came about owning this bike.


----------



## Cole Bayless (Aug 11, 2015)

whats the biggest tires anyone has gotten on this thing? I'm looking at new ones to buy but idk how wide I can go


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

you want wide tires, go 29+. User reports say they have crazy long chainstays though. 480mm 
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fat-bikes/fat-bikes-fant29-ss-fatbikes.htm


----------



## Cole Bayless (Aug 11, 2015)

lol I already have the standard 29er model, I just want to know if 2.4s will fit or not


----------



## Parabolous (Mar 3, 2017)

Whoo received my 19" black g29 this week!

The Novela brakes seem a little sketchy to me though. Took a lot of adjustment to get them to be able to brake without rubbing but the levers still seem soft; had to use both barrel adjusters for the rear brake.


----------



## ClaytonG19 (May 14, 2017)

Hi all! New guy here who is really confused...lol!
I've been looking at the Gravity 29er fs in Ray Green with the 15.5 frame.
I've read about every post here and am still a bit confused on if I'm gonna order the right size?
I'm 5'9 barefoot,with short arms and legs (30 inseam at the most) 
I want to be able to not bash my boys when I eventually slip off a peddle or what have you.
I also want to be able to have it be a bit more I guess nimble and have that bmx feel.
I know all about the front fork,but it will be fine for now and well....i really want the bike in that color.
So am I gonna be fine with the 15.5 frame?
Thanks!


----------



## ClaytonG19 (May 14, 2017)

Well I took the plunge and placed my order a few minutes ago! My 15.5 Gravity 29er fs in Ray Green has officially been ordered. I'll get pictures up when it arrives.


----------



## Parabolous (Mar 3, 2017)

Did a small thread search to find an answer so I figured I would just ask.

Are the bolts at the top of the seatstays for fenders?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Parabolous said:


> Did a small thread search to find an answer so I figured I would just ask.
> 
> Are the bolts at the top of the seatstays for fenders?


More likely for a bikerack (pannier rack). I'm sure you could use them to attach fenders with some inginuity, but not really the best location for a fender attachment.


----------



## Pntycrm24 (Jun 19, 2017)

Love the bike, but would like to remove and replace the free hub body. Has anyone been able to do this? I have had the rear apart and have re greased and replaced the bearings. A 10 mm hex doesn't seem to be able to do anything. Also has anyone ever had and diagnosed an intermittent knocking sound? Comes from the drive train. Could need a new chain ring? Tons of miles on this bike an loving it!!!!


----------



## Parabolous (Mar 3, 2017)

Has anyone removed the bash guard and replaced the chainring bolts? What size did you use?

I changed the cog to a 15t with the stock 33t ring and I'm having issues sizing the chain. The stock chain is too long but removing only 1 link has shortened it up too much. I opted to go for a Shadow half link chain, as I've been using them for years with no issues but it will not fit with the bash guard in place. Without the guard, the bolts are too long.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Just search bolts for a single chain ring. Or go to the LBS. They'll know what you need. Good luck.


----------



## Parabolous (Mar 3, 2017)

bmf032 said:


> Just search bolts for a single chain ring. Or go to the LBS. They'll know what you need. Good luck.


Thank you! I actually should've updated my question a while ago.

I grabbed a set of 1x chainring bolts from Wolftooth and they worked out great.

Shadow halflink chain is awesome as always. Still had issues getting a good chain length out of it. Just odd chainstay length I guess.


----------



## Parabolous (Mar 3, 2017)

Has anyone removed the freehub? It doesn’t seem to take a 10mm allen key, is it a 12?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bump! 

Can someone confirm the seatpost clamp diameter on the G29 SS? 31.8? Is what I found so far. 27.2 is the seat post diameter. 

TIA!


----------



## trekker1278 (Nov 21, 2016)

Put some drops on mine. It's my dirt road beater when I don't feel like hopping on the Crockett. Surprised at how much fun this is to ride for being so cheap.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Nice! I went with 780mm bars, its my easy ride bike. I couldn't possibly add another orange bike, and was torned between black or white, but happy with the black.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## trekker1278 (Nov 21, 2016)

I dont hate the orange but if I did it all over again I would have went with black 👍


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bringing this back as I just squired a 27five version of this bike. Has anyone ran a QR setup on these? Can it be done ? I'm not super knowledgeable on that aspect of things so thought I'd ask here. I'll post pics when it's all done.


----------



## trekker1278 (Nov 21, 2016)

I swapped the threaded axle on the front with a QR. Works great


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Front QR, no problem. In the rear, you have to make sure you use the tug-nuts or the wheel will slide around in the horizontal dropouts and the tire will start rubbing the non-drive side chain stay.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

watts888 said:


> Front QR, no problem. In the rear, you have to make sure you use the tug-nuts or the wheel will slide around in the horizontal dropouts and the tire will start rubbing the non-drive side chain stay.


Ok perfect, do I need the tug nuts on both sides or just one ? I was advised I only needed one and to use on the drive side.

Changes coming soon, a teaser for now









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

I can’t believe I got my bike almost 7 years ago! I gave it to my youngest, son who is 23, a couple of weeks ago. This is the 2nd time one of my sons has had it but I don’t think it will be returning this time. Trying to decide if I should order a new one or get a plus version because I really want a snow bike to mess with.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

smithe68 said:


> I can't believe I got my bike almost 7 years ago! I gave it to my youngest, son who is 23, a couple of weeks ago. This is the 2nd time one of my sons has had it but I don't think it will be returning this time. Trying to decide if I should order a new one or get a plus version because I really want a snow bike to mess with.


Get the plus version or fat version, you can accommodate different wheels size and have lots of options tiding, it's like a transformer bike

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Vto2.0 said:


> Get the plus version or fat version, you can accommodate different wheels size and have lots of options tiding, it's like a transformer bike
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That's definitely what I am leaning towards. Oddly when I click the link for the G29 Plus SS it takes me to the Motobecane 29+SS, there is also the Gravity Deadeye Monster which appears to be the same as the G29. Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - SingleSpeed MTB - Gravity Deadeye Monster


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vto2.0 said:


> ...do I need the tug nuts on both sides or just one ? I was advised I only needed one and to use on the drive side.


Definitely one on the drive size. As you put power to the chain, it'll try to pull it forward. Considering how much they cost ($6 for a set on amazon last time I bought one), I'd have two though. No harm in having one on the non-drive side, and if you're riding along and somehow loose one, good to have a spare.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone know the headset sizing of these things? Can't seem to find info on it 

Almost done, need to swap the saddle and stem and get a few bits together but after a quick ride around, gearing feels good at 42/18 and fat Frank tires better than I thought. Sunringle sr25 wheelset in 29er and I think this will be a sweet paved trail ripper/enjoyment.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vto2.0 said:


> Anyone know the headset sizing of these things? Can't seem to find info on it


44mm zerostack
https://www.parktool.com/blog/repai...adset-identification-system#article-section-3
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BLQ14T...&pd_rd_r=8552406c-8e2e-11e8-8042-83a887e2fe6a


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

watts888 said:


> 44mm zerostack
> https://www.parktool.com/blog/repai...adset-identification-system#article-section-3
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BLQ14T...&pd_rd_r=8552406c-8e2e-11e8-8042-83a887e2fe6a


Thanks man, much appreciated

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

She's all done, stripped down, drop bars and 29er wheels. Started its life as a regular old Gravity 27Five, now time to ride









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Vto2.0 said:


> She's all done, stripped down, drop bars and 29er wheels. Started its life as a regular old Gravity 27Five, now time to ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks cool! What stem/bars do you have there? Thanks.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> That looks cool! What stem/bars do you have there? Thanks.


Thanks bro, bars are salsa woodchippers in a 44cm and stem is a Truvativ 90mm stem, can't remember the rise on it. I also have a set of flat bars and some 27.5 wheels for when I wanna switch it up

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Vto2.0 said:


> Thanks bro, bars are salsa woodchippers in a 44cm and stem is a Truvativ 90mm stem, can't remember the rise on it. I also have a set of flat bars and some 27.5 wheels for when I wanna switch it up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks! For the brakes, did you just swap levers/cables? I have the stock brakes in there.

Sorry for the extra question.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

No worries man


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks! For the brakes, did you just swap levers/cables? I have the stock brakes in there.
> 
> Sorry for the extra question.


No worries man. I swapped levers and calipers, only because I found a cheap set of road calipers. since they are mechanical brakes, you can try just doing levers, but the pull ration is different, so it might or might not work, some bike mechanics will tell you to just get new calipers.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Vto2.0 said:


> She's all done, stripped down, drop bars and 29er wheels. Started its life as a regular old Gravity 27Five, now time to ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is cool. Is the reach not too long with drop bars added?


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

93EXCivic said:


> That is cool. Is the reach not too long with drop bars added?


I thought it would be and it's actually not too bad, I do have a 70mm stem I might try out, but with the 90mm it's doable. I also have a flat bar, so the plan is to have a stem that allows me to swap bars back and forth

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tektro makes some drop bar brake levers that are long pull ratio for mountain calipers. Worth looking at if you want to keep old brakes. 

And I'd definitely look at a 70mm or shorter stem. I would probably go as far as a 40mm super short stem based on frame geometry. It's what I'm running on my gravity 29er with a flat bar, and it tucks the handlebar in nice and close. No funky steering issue either.


----------



## 29erbiker (Jan 12, 2016)

I read the whole thread and I bought one. I am 6ft 5in 36" inseam and bought the 21" frame size. compared to a XL specialized rockhoppers the frame is small, I feel I could be on the 23" but they had no stock. Unboxing the paint was nice and no scratches. The brakes rubbed a bit, the chain scrapes the bash(ish) guard up front on some spots, the rear wheel was un-centered in the frame, the headset had too little grease, brakes had NO stopping power until bedded and even then they aren't great. the images online showed schrader valve rims but the rims came drilled with presta, no big deal but something to note. 

All this to say, bed the brakes, adjust the calipers, align the rear wheel with tugs, grease the headset, find some single speed chainring bolts and BOOM, the bike is pretty freakin' great. for $350 this thing is awesome. 

I plan to find wider bars, convert the front axle to QR, smaller stem, tubeless, chain ring bolts... by searching for take off parts at local bike shops and friends... my goal is to stay as close to 350 as I can. 

Hope this helps. for 350 and knowing full well this is not modern or the latest and greatest... the bike is awesome and going to be a blast.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

29erbiker said:


> I read the whole thread and I bought one. I am 6ft 5in 36" inseam and bought the 21" frame size. compared to a XL specialized rockhoppers the frame is small, I feel I could be on the 23" but they had no stock. Unboxing the paint was nice and no scratches. The brakes rubbed a bit, the chain scrapes the bash(ish) guard up front on some spots, the rear wheel was un-centered in the frame, the headset had too little grease, brakes had NO stopping power until bedded and even then they aren't great. the images online showed schrader valve rims but the rims came drilled with presta, no big deal but something to note.
> 
> All this to say, bed the brakes, adjust the calipers, align the rear wheel with tugs, grease the headset, find some single speed chainring bolts and BOOM, the bike is pretty freakin' great. for $350 this thing is awesome.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a good plan on your hands, now let's see some pics. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## 29erbiker (Jan 12, 2016)

First ride was 24 miles with 800ft of climbing to break it in. The last two miles the cranks started creaking like crazy, pulled them apart to find absolutely no grease. The chain has also dug in to the "bashguard." Greased the cranks up and they are silent and spin well. Pulled the fork off to grease the headset and there was minimal grease at least. I have adjusted the reach on the brakes which is a nice feature for such cheap brakes, you won't stop on a dime but this bike can't get too rowdy anyways. I had no problem with the chain tensioners... but it's only been one ride.

Upgrades 
70mm specialized stem - free from friend
QR front axle upgrade - free, I pulled off a junk wheel 
race face seatpost - free from parts bin 
race face crank boots - free from parts bin  
shimano SPD pedals - had for a decade
specialized henge saddle - free, swapped a guy the WTB saddle I thought was too cushy
bottle cages $8.00 amazon
tubeless valves - $20.00 on amazon + gorilla tape + stan's sealant from friend. 
Ergon ga3 grips $25.00 (figured I needed all the help I can get) 
750mm specialized bars - $10 local shop pull off

I know you are not supposed to weigh cheap bikes but as pictured... 26.8 pounds!

The tires set up tubeless first go with a floor pump and I ran them at 20psi no burps.

I ordered wolf tooth components single speed chainring bolts for $15.00 and will remove the bashguard because the noise of the chain on it is annoying.

Now back to riding! Any tall guys, this is setup 6ft 5in 36in inseam, might need a 90mm stem but don't want to buy one so I will wait. Oh, and no toe overlap...barely but I can imagine you could get some on a smaller frame.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

29erbiker said:


> View attachment 1241553


Are those the stock tires run tubeless??


----------



## 29erbiker (Jan 12, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> Are those the stock tires run tubeless??


Yes, I didn't realize the stock ones are the comps which are not supposed to be tubeless but I'm 205lbs and ran 20psi f/r over rocky Arizona desert with no problems!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

29erbiker said:


> Yes, I didn't realize the stock ones are the comps which are not supposed to be tubeless but I'm 205lbs and ran 20psi f/r over rocky Arizona desert with no problems!


ha! good news, I have to give that a try. I don't use this bike very often but its getting drop bars (Vto2.o's inspiration) it will give my All City a break from time to time.

Thanks!


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bike is looking pretty dope!!!

I have been getting inspired by Squid bikes, I might need to mess with some coloring of all sorts on my ride 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well here is mine with drops, I like it. It will fun for those quick neighborhood rides. Save a bit of rubber on my MMD.

Got some FSA flared (not much) bars for $35.00 at Jensons and brake levers for $15.00 of CL, used same calipers. Bar tape was $10.00.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Well here is mine with drops, I like it. It will fun for those quick neighborhood rides. Save a bit of rubber on my MMD.
> 
> Got some FSA flared (not much) bars for $35.00 at Jensons and brake levers for $15.00 of CL, used same calipers. Bar tape was $10.00.


We need a full side shot please. Glad someone else built one up for quick neighborhood rips and fun times. Looking good bro.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## XrayPhil (Apr 28, 2019)

*I made a fun little project out of my 27.5*

Frame stripped and cable stops drilled out for hydraulic brakes. Off to the local powdercoater.









Back from powder coating. Color: Kingsport Grey









Added some cool parts. Bars, stem, seat post clamp, grips, pedals, water bottle cage, tires, and Shimano M6000 Deore hydros. Hydraulic brakes are so much better. I did have to cut and bleed both front and rear.


----------



## Vto2.0 (Jul 27, 2011)

XrayPhil said:


> Frame stripped and cable stops drilled out for hydraulic brakes. Off to the local powdercoater.
> 
> View attachment 1252519
> 
> ...


That's so dope, all the fun one can have with one of these and people dismiss them for not being big name brands. Nice work brother 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## redletter (Apr 18, 2012)

I second the need for info on this BB measurement. I see 68x103, 68x113, and 68x118 on Amazon. Need to order this and get it right the first time ideally (I'm deployed and shipping takes forever). Anyone have any measurements for us?



tds101 said:


> Long time no post,...
> 
> I still have this beast, and I need to swap out the bottom bracket. It's a TruVativ BB-07-POWER SPLINE, but I'm not sure of the correct measurement. I linked to it, and I'm wondering if one of you guys could possibly give me the correct info.
> 
> Thanks in advance,...


----------



## NoCurb2Hi (Jun 26, 2019)

29erbiker said:


> First ride was 24 miles with 800ft of climbing to break it in. The last two miles the cranks started creaking like crazy, pulled them apart to find absolutely no grease. The chain has also dug in to the "bashguard." Greased the cranks up and they are silent and spin well. Pulled the fork off to grease the headset and there was minimal grease at least. I have adjusted the reach on the brakes which is a nice feature for such cheap brakes, you won't stop on a dime but this bike can't get too rowdy anyways. I had no problem with the chain tensioners... but it's only been one ride.
> 
> Upgrades
> 70mm specialized stem - free from friend
> ...


Thats a cool bike! Stripped to the bare essentials and can handle anything the streets or trails can throw at it.


----------



## slybird (Jul 26, 2019)

I just purchased this bike. Thank you to everyone put info into this thread. This thread is the best repository of info I've found about this bike. I wanted to add to this pile of information about the bike and and give my opinion of Bikes Direct.

My opinion of Bikes Direct is rather good. They were selling the bike for $300 in a promo sale. I think that is $50 less than normal. Shipping was fast. Ordered it on Tuesday night and it got to my house on Friday morning. Everything was packed well, frame was wrapped to protect from scratches, and box and bike not damaged.

I was surprised that it was mostly put together, was expecting to need to assemble most of it. The stuff I needed to do was minimal. I just needed a monkey wrench and two hex keys. Was super easy. If I have any problems it is the brakes, but I will get to that later.

If I have any complaint about Bikes Direct it is that I didn't get the color I ordered. I ordered the matte black, but the bike that was delivered was glossy black. Not big enough deal to me to send it back. Buying the 17.5" glossy black frame wasn't even an option in the pull down menu. Makes me wish I emailed before buying. Maybe I could have had the orange frame in 17.5" even though it wasn't an option on the site.

After reading this thread I ordered a 17.5" frame. It is a great size for me. I am 72" tall with a 31" inseam. I don't think I'd be able to stand over the 19" frame without leaning bike at an angle, at least not without the top tube touching. The stand over heights published on the site are about spot on IMO. 

Bike is light IMO. Is lighter than any other adult bike I've owned. My old Trek with 26 tires, the Specialized Rockhopper 26, and Schwinn Collegiate 10 speed converted to single speed were all heavier. The bike isn't lighter than my friend's single speed road bikes, but I didn't expect it to be.

33/18 gearing to too low for my purpose on Chicago streets. I purchased a 42 tooth chain ring from Amazon. Will get to me Tuesday. If still too low I will change the 18t cog to a 16t.

Brakes kind of suck. This is the first time I've ever had disc brakes. I'm used to being able to lock the wheels on my rim brakes. These brakes will only coast to a stop. A few people on Reddit said I just need to set the pads on disc brakes. I'll do that after I change the chain ring. Hopefully following the pad setting procedure will solve the problem.

I changed the seat post to a 400mm. The seat post supplied was way too short for me on the 17.5" frame.

I was gradually inflating the tires. First ride about 30 psi, then 45. Inflated the tires to 55 psi prior to my third ride. Apparently I wasn't paying attention, front tire just about blew up right in my face. Tires bead seemed to be seated just fine. I will watch more carefully once the new tubes get here to make sure the problem isn't the tire.

Hopefully I will have a more positive update about brakes and tire once the new tube and chain ring are on. Will post the update in a couple weeks.


----------



## aciresi (Nov 12, 2015)

I am thinking about getting one of these to combo with my bullseye monster. Reviews seem favorable! One question are the axles quick release?


----------



## slybird (Jul 26, 2019)

On my recent purchase the axle was a bolt on.


----------



## aciresi (Nov 12, 2015)

Just got mine after ordering Saturday! Speedy shipping. Put the bike together quickly while babysitting my nephews. Over all looks solid. I think the tires will be perfect for riding gravel, I'll see how they perform on trails. I am going to go through the whole bike in a few nights and grease all the bearings. Put new seat and paddles on it. Currently shopping for wider bars to put on it. Overall it feels a lot cheaper than my bullseye monster, however I've had that for 4 years and cant remember my first impression of it and it's been upgraded.

Sent from my SM-G970U using ****************android_app_mtbr


----------



## aciresi (Nov 12, 2015)

Last night I fully assembled and took it for my first ride. I added grease to the wheel bearings, but couldn't get my headset apart. Overall very pleased. I'm going to like the gearing for my local trails in Indianapolis. Trips to brown county will stay probably with my geared fat bike.

That said I did have a question when I put the rear wheel back on after greasing it appears the chain is now rubbing the bash gaurd. Anyone have solutions to this? Or do I just get the short chainring bolts and remove the bash gaurd? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using ****************android_app_mtbr


----------



## A C (Dec 23, 2019)

*The G29 doesn't suck and can actually shred*








I ride solid mtn bikes typically. I race and beat the crud out of them. Wanted to experiment with single speed and what better way than to spend $300 and not go in too deep. A few modifications and you are ready to have a real mtn bike for $300.

1. Install tubless tires. Clears 2.3 up front and 2.2 on back and tubless at 20psi gives you enough "squish" to hit the trails hard. PS....the wtb tires it comes with are not tubeless compatible - you might get away with it but not worth the risk. Also, the rims are tubless compatible but do not have tape so you will need to tape them up.

2. Longer seat post needed (unless you are a BMXer). To get a full stride need more seatpost needed. I bought $23 400m carbon one on amazon with zero setback and works great. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0777Z1HM2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

3. Get a real seat, the one it comes with is too dorky (I got a $25 WTB MTB seat on sale). Functionally the one it comes with is fine, but it is too chody looking for my tastes.

4. Buy the matte black bike and then a $4 can of matte black spray paint and spray over the "Gravity" branding so it looks badass

5. Flip the stem so it does not shoot up but rather forward making it look and feel like a real mtb.

Do these 5 things and you will have a real mountain bike SS that is fully capable of shredding and beating up just like you do any bike that costs literally 10x as much.

See pixs attached. 19' frame. I am 5'10" and it feels just right. 17" could have worked to but seat post would have to be reeeeally long.

***Uh, not sure why the pix are upside down and rotated. The 1990s interface is not clear and not seeing the option to rotate the image***anyone have a tip?


----------



## slybird (Jul 26, 2019)

I purchase the 17.5 frame in black. I'm not really happy with the color and kind of think I'd be better off with the 19" frame. Thought I'd get the orange frame, but it looks like they are discontinuing the model. Looks like I will be keeping what I have and getting some spray paint.


----------



## danpet (May 4, 2020)

im planning to buy the 15" frame ,im 5'10 ,will it work? i really like the slope of the 15" ,but dont know if it will work,prolly need to buy a longer seat post ,i saw one guy here that bought 15" g29 and he is 6'2" something , and slap a longer seatpost , im a newbie ,thanks.


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone know what sealed bearing headset would fit this? I measured and bought one that didn't fit. This is the one I tried: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FSA-Orbit-...var=502159767471&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## A C (Dec 23, 2019)

I would not get the 15inch frame if you are 5'10". I am 5'10" and bought the 19inch frame. It fits perfect for my tastes. However, the 17.5 inch frame would be the safest bet. If you want a full stride, you will need to buy a 350mm or 400mm seat post. The 300mm seatpost is going to be too small if you are 5'10".


----------



## danpet (May 4, 2020)

[QUO If you want a full stride, you will need to buy a 350mm or 400mm seat post. The 300mm seatpost is going to be too small if you are 5'10".[/QUOTE]
so even if i get a 17" frame i still need to buy longer seatpost? or youre talking bout the 15"?


----------



## A C (Dec 23, 2019)

Probably with both but for sure with the 15 inch frame. The 300mm was barely enough for me on the 19inch frame.


----------



## danpet (May 4, 2020)

A C - thanks for the idea man,just wondering we are same 5'10 ,but what is your inseam? mines 29" ,


----------



## danpet (May 4, 2020)

slybird said:


> I purchase the 17.5 frame in black. I'm not really happy with the color and kind of think I'd be better off with the 19" frame. Thought I'd get the orange frame, but it looks like they are discontinuing the model. Looks like I will be keeping what I have and getting some spray paint.


can you post some pics? thanks!


----------



## danpet (May 4, 2020)

im gonna buy this bike pretty soon,im leaning towards the 15" frame , but i need a really long seatpost, im 5'10 with 29-30inseam, btw what tools do i need to buy to remove the bb and cranks ,so i can put a lil grease/lubekn em! tnx


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi All,
Man I haven’t been on this thread in years. None of them for that matter but that’s another story. Glad to see these bikes are still getting some well deserved attention. I am 6’2” with a 34” inseam and started out with the 19” and it was perfect. Later ended up with a 15.5” frame and a really tall seat post and other than my toes hitting the front tire in turns it felt like a 29” tired BMX bike. I know there’s a pic of my orange 19” one in this thread. It was later green and that pic is somewhere too. 
To danpet, I would go with the 17.5” size at your inseam.


----------



## danpet (May 4, 2020)

camekanix said:


> To danpet, I would go with the 17.5" size at your inseam.


yeah i decided to go with the med , btw do you know what tools do i need to buy to remove the crankset and the bb? 
thank you


----------



## Kizale08 (May 18, 2020)

danpet said:


> yeah i decided to go with the med , btw do you know what tools do i need to buy to remove the crankset and the bb?
> thank you


What color did you get? I was about to pull the trigger on a white one but i looked at the detailed pictures of both and found the green has newer st23 tubless rims and nicer nano tires. The white in the pictures and older wtb rim and knobbier prowler tires.


----------



## danpet (May 4, 2020)

kizaela- i almost ordered the matte green ,but i decided to wait till may 25, just incase they decided to have a sale lol


----------



## danpet (May 4, 2020)

i send bd an email,asking them what tools i need to buy for removing bb and cranks ,and they sent me a link but its for a square taper, but i believe the bb of g29 is powerspline truvativ something ,right?


----------



## danpet (May 4, 2020)

gravity g29sss are sold out 😭 dont know what to do now dang


----------



## danpet (May 4, 2020)

my choices now are deadeye 29 or 27.5+ , will a 29er wheels fit on a 27.5+ frame? cause i have set of 29 wheels here that has a 2" semi slick tire


----------



## danpet (May 4, 2020)

*Not 29er but 27.5+*

pulled the trig on gravity deadeye 29er
,it will be here on middle of june.
cons - 50$ more expensive than the g29ss ,has unbranded rims and chaoyang tires compared to wtb rim n tires of g29ss ,
pros - that i see ( im a newbie ) can fit 2.35 - 2.6" tires, and i think the deadeye 27.5+ and 29er uses the same frame so im pretty sure i can slap 27.5 x 2.8-3" wheelset there ,has lots of eyelets? ( dunno if thats what u call em ) has 400mm seatpost but still 27.2 , has 32t chainring compare to 33t g29ss.
Edit- i went with the deadeye 27.5+ 17.5" frame , cause i have xtra set of 29ers here for urban riding.


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

Could you put BMX Cruiser bars on this bike? I like to sit more upright what I ride as I've had wrist and elbow injuries in the past

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

MaX-D said:


> Could you put BMX Cruiser bars on this bike? I like to sit more upright what I ride as I've had wrist and elbow injuries in the past
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


As long as you're willing to change out the brake cables (you'll need longer ones) there's no reason not to swap out the bars. As long as you're comfortable. I put a set of nc17 bars on mine. They're not BMX bars, but they keep my wrists from having issues. I have a bad neck and carpal tunnel myself.


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

tds101 said:


> As long as you're willing to change out the brake cables (you'll need longer ones) there's no reason not to swap out the bars. As long as you're comfortable. I put a set of nc17 bars on mine. They're not BMX bars, but they keep my wrists from having issues. I have a bad neck and carpal tunnel myself.


Cool, thanks. That's good to know. I like the bars that come on the Surly Lowside, and SE has some nice handlebars as well. Should I consider putting a BMX stem on as well? I know they are usually about 55mm.

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

MaX-D said:


> Cool, thanks. That's good to know. I like the bars that come on the Surly Lowside, and SE has some nice handlebars as well. Should I consider putting a BMX stem on as well? I know they are usually about 55mm.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


The stem will definitely need to be changed due to the fact that BMX bars are a different thickness. BMX bars tend to be 22.2mm, and mountain bike bars 31.8. The mountain bike bars are designed for rough riding in a lower, weight bearing position.


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

Does anybody know of a good rigid carbon fork for the G29? I would like to swap out the stock Fork for a carbon when I get the bike. Thanks

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

DISCONTINUED!

Oh well, back to square one. Time to start shopping again.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/gravity/g29ss.htm

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

This bike replaced it.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products...es/singlespeed-deadeye29er-mountain-bikes.htm

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

danpet said:


> pulled the trig on gravity deadeye 29er
> ,it will be here on middle of june.
> cons - 50$ more expensive than the g29ss ,has unbranded rims and chaoyang tires compared to wtb rim n tires of g29ss ,
> pros - that i see ( im a newbie ) can fit 2.35 - 2.6" tires, and i think the deadeye 27.5+ and 29er uses the same frame so im pretty sure i can slap 27.5 x 2.8-3" wheelset there ,has lots of eyelets? ( dunno if thats what u call em ) has 400mm seatpost but still 27.2 , has 32t chainring compare to 33t g29ss.
> Edit- i went with the deadeye 27.5+ 17.5" frame , cause i have xtra set of 29ers here for urban riding.


Let us know when you get the bike.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

